# Give me the idea, I build the monster



## Sporemine

Hello again people. The idea of the thread is simple. You give me the idea for a monster (powers, role, habitat, campagain niche or even just a name.) I create said monster and post it's stat block on this thread. Anybody else can try to create a monster and post it if they want.

Any feedback on any of my creations is appreciated

Kudos 

-Sporemine


----------



## Flipguarder

Man I've wanted to give someone this task forever:

Wolverine.


----------



## Rechan

Flipguarder said:


> Man I've wanted to give someone this task forever:
> 
> Wolverine.



The animal or the X-Man?


----------



## Rechan

Brown Mold
Yellow Mold

Or are those too much of a hazard?


----------



## Flipguarder

the super-hero obviously.


----------



## chronoplasm

How about some sort of undead or abberration that inflicts a _mental disease. _It could attack Will instead of Fortitude and require skills other than Heal or Endurance to recover.


----------



## Mesh Hong

chronoplasm said:


> How about some sort of undead or abberration that inflicts a _mental disease. _It could attack Will instead of Fortitude and require skills other than Heal or Endurance to recover.




Have you seen my Far Realms monster manual? I have rules for Mental Disorders and a few example creatures that inflict mental conditions. (link in sig)


----------



## Sporemine

Okay... I went to sleep and I already have 4 suggestions. I am organizing a master table in the first post to sort these. I should have that and all of the monsters done tomorrow.


----------



## Sporemine

MOLD

Brown Mold 
*Level 1 Minion*
*Small Natural Plant*
*XP* 25
*Initiative* +1
*Senses* Perception +6
*Poisonous emissions (Poison)* aura 1; all creatures in the aura take a -1 to fortitude defense. Brown mold is immune to this aura. Multiple poison emissions auras stack.
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 14, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 13 *Speed* 2

 *Spore Slam* (Standard; at-will) +4 vs fortitude, 4 damage and the target takes ongoing 2 poison damage (save ends)

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Stealth +8 
*Str* 15 (+2) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Wis* 13 (+1) *Con* 13 (+1) *Int* 13 (+1) *Cha* 13 (+1)
*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

Sorry Sporemine I can't resist monster creation threads.

This is what the D&D wiki says on Brown Mold (3.5e)



> Brown Mold (CR2)
> 
> Brown mold feeds on warmth, drawing heat from anything around it. It normally comes in patches 5 feet in diameter, and the temperature is always cold in a 30-foot radius around it. Living creatures within 5 feet of it take 3d6 points of nonlethal cold damage. Fire brought within 5 feet of brown mold causes it to instantly double in size. Cold damage, such as from a _cone of cold, _instantly destroys it.




This is my interpretation of that, creature wise, though it _might_ be more logical to have it as a hazard (but wheres the fun in that! )

*Brown Mold* Level 2 Controller 
Small Natural Beast (plant) XP 125 

*Initiative* -1 *Senses* Perception +5, tremorsense 10 
*Heat Sink* (cold) aura 6; The temperature inside the aura gets 
progressively colder; all non Brown Mold creatures starting their turn inside 
the arua take damage depending on their distance from the Mold: 
1 to 2 squares - 1d6 cold damage 
3 to 4 squares - 1d4 cold damage 
5 to 6 squares - 1d2 cold damage 
*HP* 40; Bloodied 20; see Heat Sensitive 
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 10, *Will* 11 
*Immune* disease, poison, charm, gaze; 
*Resist* fire, see Heat Sensitive; *Vulnerable* 10 cold 
*Speed* 2 (4), climb 2 (spider climb); also see All Fired Up

 *Spore Filled Slam* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +7 vs. AC; 1d6+2 damage; on hit secondary attack +6 vs. 
Fortitude; on hit target is immobilised (save ends) 

 *Spore Shot* (Standard; at-will) *♦** poison*
Range 5/10; attack +6 vs. Reflex; 1d4+3 poison damage; on hit target is 
immobilised (save ends), aftereffect target is slowed (save ends) 

*Heat Sensitive* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** when takes Fire damage*
If Brown Mold is hit by a Fire based attack it instead gains HPs equal to 
the damage inflicted, this may take it above its original max HPs 

*All Fired Up *
If Brown Mold has a current HP total greater than its max HPs it gain a +2 
bonus to its speed and deals an additional 1d6 damage with its Spore 
Filled Slam attack 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Stealth +4 
*Str* 12 (+2) *Dex* 6 (-1) *Wis* 8 (+0) 
*Con* 16 (+4) *Int* 3 (-3) *Cha* 6 (-1) 

You would certainly be wanting PCs to make Nature rolls:

Nature check
*DC 10*: Molds are usually found in dark damp places and are sensitive to extremes of temperature.
*DC 15*: Brown Mold feeds on heat and draws in any ambiant heat from its surrounding area, rapid increases in heat can excite and energise the Mold into a more dangerous state.
*DC 20*: Brown Mold is particularly vulnerable to cold and will quickly perish if the ambiant temperature in its location drops dramatically.


----------



## FunkBGR

I could use a Ki-Rin, been looking for one. 

I pegged them at Paragon or higher, just because of the Unicorns being similar (Ki-Rin is like a japanese unicorn, but usually has more spells or abilities devoted to good)


----------



## Sporemine

Good job mesh, although, if you look at how a good encounter for these guys would be set up (for me), it usually would involve 16 of them falling off of the celing and landing on the party, stacking auras and causing mayhem.

Kudos on the other suggestion and feel free to take a shot at any of the others.

-Sporemine


----------



## SkidAce

1st level giant snakes.  I really need plain old snakes and all the ones in the MM are fancy higher level.

A constrictor snake would be nice.

I made this by copying a rat swarm...thoughts?

Snake Swarm                                          Level 1 Soldier
Size origin type (keyword)                         XP 100
Initiative +6    Senses Perception +6
Swarm Attack Aura aura 1; the snake swarm makes a basic attack as a free action against each enemy that begins its turn in it's aura.
HP 30;  Bloodied 15
AC 17;  Fortitude 14;  Reflex 16;  Will 13
Immune fear; Resist half damage from melee and ranged attacks; Vulnerable 5 against close and area attacks
Speed 7
Action Points #
[M] Swarm of Fangs (standard, at-will)
     +7 vs Armor Class: 1d10+3 damage, or 2d10+3 damage against a     
     prone target
M Pull Down (standard, at-will)
     +6 vs Fortitude; the target is knocked prone
Alignment   Unaligned      Languages  --
Str 15 (+2)    Dex 18 (+4)     Wis 12 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)     Int 2 (-4)     Cha 10 (+0)
Equipment;  --


----------



## fanboy2000

Pixies.


----------



## Cwheeler

I've had an interesting creature concept kicking around my head:

A lurker that doesn't have it's own pnysical body, but instead jumps rapidly from bystander to bystander, posessing them for a round before moving on. This kind of creature would be great for a crowded market place, and could pose a re-occuring threat that the PC's have to hunt down and isolate in order to kill.


----------



## aco175

It may sound boring, but I was looking for average npc's.  People similar to the dwarf bolter or hammerer(er).  I've seen a few, like polearm guy, guard 3rd level, and mid-level necromancer.  Maybe a list of cool powers to give people along with some recharge ideas.  Tks


----------



## Sporemine

Wow this is popular...

I'm probably going to do a creation bonanza for about 3 hours on the weekend but anybody else can go ahead.

A couple of things:

Cwheeler, cool idea but are you thinking incorpreal or no existence outside of a living body. I can see some sort of ghost doing this but anything that has no physical body and can switch at will is going to be invincible.

Fanboy, I can do pixies but i'm going to need just a bit more information to make what you want.

Skidace, kewl snake swarm. Do you want another swarm or a snake?

FunkBGR, What level range and monster role do you want?

Chronoplasm, do you still want me to make that mental disease thingy?

Rechan, I lent all of my 3.5 books to a friend, so, I need to know if yellow mold is the slippery one or something else.

Kudos until next time

-Sporemine


----------



## illathid

Well, as long your taking suggestions, I wouldn't mind seeing some of the Quori (living nightmares from Eberron) brought into 4e. I thought there would be at least one in the new ECG, but sadly that is not the case. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cwheeler

> Cwheeler, cool idea but are you thinking incorpreal or no existence outside of a living body. I can see some sort of ghost doing this but anything that has no physical body and can switch at will is going to be invincible.




The creature being initally invincible is  the idea. (I know, I have a strange approach to encounter design, but I don't want them to be about to deal with _everything_ straight away. I ejoy building cinematic moments and character dilemmas)

At first the creature is randomly attacking the populace in a city. Perhaps it begins targeting the PC's. It could be anyone, at any time, and when they fight it, it jumps to another person, leaving an innocent bystander behind.

The adventure becomes about two things: trying to ensure that people survive, and getting the creature into a situation where they can lock it into a single space/body, prbably using a magic circle or similar ritual.

It wouldn't need to be entirely invincible though. It could, instead, keep the HP damage it had taken when it jumps to a new person, but the host is left with damage as well (Perhaps they both take damage simultaneously, or damage is split between the two).


----------



## Cwheeler

> Cwheeler, cool idea but are you thinking incorpreal or no existence outside of a living body. I can see some sort of ghost doing this but anything that has no physical body and can switch at will is going to be invincible.




The creature being initally invincible is  the idea. (I know, I have a strange approach to encounter design, but I don't want them to be about to deal with _everything_ straight away. I ejoy building cinematic moments and character dilemmas)

At first the creature is randomly attacking the populace in a city. Perhaps it begins targeting the PC's. It could be anyone, at any time, and when they fight it, it jumps to another person, leaving an innocent bystander behind.

The adventure becomes about two things: trying to ensure that people survive, and getting the creature into a situation where they can lock it into a single space/body, prbably using a magic circle or similar ritual.

It wouldn't need to be entirely invincible though. It could, instead, keep the HP damage it had taken when it jumps to a new person, but the host is left with damage as well (Perhaps they both take damage simultaneously, or damage is split between the two).


----------



## Mesh Hong

Sporemine said:


> ...if you look at how a good encounter for these guys would be set up (for me), it usually would involve 16 of them falling off of the celing and landing on the party, stacking auras and causing mayhem.




Yeah that would work (and makes a lot more sense than just viewing a single minion in isolation), maybe you should have stated that in your post so people could get a feel of their intended use. i.e. a colony of Brown Mold rather than a collection of individual threats.


----------



## Mesh Hong

SkidAce said:


> I made this by copying a rat swarm...thoughts?
> 
> Snake Swarm Level 1 Soldier
> Size origin type (keyword) XP 100
> Initiative +6 Senses Perception +6
> Swarm Attack Aura aura 1; the snake swarm makes a basic attack as a free action against each enemy that begins its turn in it's aura.
> HP 30; Bloodied 15
> AC 17; Fortitude 14; Reflex 16; Will 13
> Immune fear; Resist half damage from melee and ranged attacks; Vulnerable 5 against close and area attacks
> Speed 7
> Action Points #
> [M] Swarm of Fangs (standard, at-will)
> +7 vs Armor Class: 1d10+3 damage, or 2d10+3 damage against a
> prone target
> M Pull Down (standard, at-will)
> +6 vs Fortitude; the target is knocked prone
> Alignment Unaligned Languages --
> Str 15 (+2) Dex 18 (+4) Wis 12 (+1)
> Con 14 (+2) Int 2 (-4) Cha 10 (+0)
> Equipment; --




Isn't that a reskinned Needlefang Drake swarm? For the record its a creature that is considered "Broken" or overpowered for its level.

I do notice that its attacks have been reduced by 1 and its HPs by 8 but I still think this creature is a little too dangerous. At the very least I would reduce the damage of Swarm of Fangs to 1d6+3 and I would come up with something different from Pull Down as I can't imagine how a swarm of snakes is going to pull someone to the ground.


----------



## Bronze_Dragon

I'd say give the snake swarm some ongoing poison damage; it would separate it from other swarms. It could easily be cured by an ability that gives a saving throw, but otherwise poison damage could get really bad really quickly.

The snakes should deal extra damage against prone AND restrained targets (double the swarm up with a large constrictor snake and they could be a really strong combo); maybe even extra damage against enemies that grant combat advantage. 

Keep in mind that the melee basic attack should be fairly weak because 1) it will deal extra damage in certain circumstances and 2) since its a swarm it may make an attack against adjacent enemy. 

Another random thought; snake swarms shouldn't be able to pull someone down. I'm not sure what their 'special' (non-basic) attack should be. Perhaps a charge attack of sorts?


----------



## Rechan

*Snake Swarm Level 1 Controller*
Size origin type (keyword) XP 100
Initiative +3 Senses Perception +6
Swarm Attack Aura aura 1; the snake swarm makes a basic attack as a free action against each enemy that begins its turn in it's aura.
HP 32; Bloodied 16
AC 15; Fortitude 14; Reflex 14; Will 13
Resist half damage from melee and ranged attacks; Vulnerable 5 against close and area attacks. Also see Get Back
Speed 7

*Sea of Fangs* (Standard, AW) * Poison
+5 vs. Fort; 1d6+3, slowed and ongoing 2 poison damage (save ends both)

*Why did it have to be Snakes* (Minor,  ) * Fear;
+5 vs. Will; target is dazed until end of Swarm's next turn. 

*Get Back You Scaly Bastards*
A PC with a torch can, as a standard action, make a Cha +2 attack vs. the swarm's Will. Success causes the swarm to be dazed until the end of the PC's next turn. 


*Spitting Snake Level 1 Artillery*
Size origin type (keyword) XP 100
 Init: +3 Perception +4
HP 25: Bloodied: 12
AC: 13, Fort: 13  Ref: 14  Will: 13
Speed 7

*Jagged Fangs* (Standard, At Will)
+8 vs. AC; 1d6+3 and ongoing 2 poison damage (save ends)

*Spit* (Standard, At Will)
Ranged 5/10 +6 vs. Fort; 1d10+3 poison damage, ongoing 2 poison damage (save ends)

*It's In My Eyes* (Standard, Encounter)
Range 5/10 +6 vs. Ref; 1d8+3 poison damage, target is blinded until end of Spitting Snake's next turn.


*Deathstep Asp Level 2 Lurker* XP 125
Init: +7 Perception: +7
HP: 32 Bloodied: 16
AC: 16  Fort: 14  Ref: 15  Will: 14
Speed 7 Forest Walk

*Desperate Bite* (Standard, AW) 
+7 vs. AC; 1d6+3 damage, and Deathstep Snake shifts two squares.

*Deathstep Strike* (Standard,  ) * Poison
Requires Combat Advantage: +5 vs. Fort; 2d6+3 poison damage, and target is slowed and takes ongoing 2 poison damage. First Failed Save: Target is immobilized and takes ongoing 5 poison damage. Second Failed Save: Target is unconscious.

*Deathstep Slither* (immediate reaction, encounter) * *when hit by a melee attack*
Deathstep Asp takes only half damage from attack and shift 4 squares but may not end this movement adjacent to an enemy

Stealth: +7


----------



## Mesh Hong

Rechan, I really like those snakes.

A few comments:

*Snake Swarm*
I really like the *Get Back You Scaley Bastards* vulnerability, very Indiana Jones. This is a great example of vulnerabilities meaning more than just taking extra damage.

*Spitting Snake*
I think 5 ongoing damage from *Jagged Fangs* is a little excessive for a level 1 creature. As this is a _melee_ attack from an _artillery_ creature I would be tempted to drop the ongoing damage entirely, but at the most it should probably be 2 damage.

I am always a bit warey of high damage attacks from standard creatures, especially at very low levels. With *It's In My Eyes* I would personally go with a vs. Reflex attack and reduce the damage to 2d6+3, the blinded effect is the real punishment from this power so with this in mind I might even reduce the damage down to 1d8+3.

*Deathstep Asp*
I really like it. The only thing I think when I look at the stat block is "should it have another power?", as it is a lurker you could maybe give it a power to help it withdraw from combat.

*Deathstep Slither* (immediate reaction, encounter) * *when hit by a melee attack*
Deathstep Asp takes only half damage from attack and my shift 4 squares but may not end this movement adjacent to an enemy


----------



## FunkBGR

You know - I really don't know. I figured it traditionally was more powerful than a Unicorn, so maybe lvl 15 to 18, based on looking at the MM ones?


----------



## Soel

Here's a few suggestions...

Lythlyx (from 2e, but converted to 3e here on enworld's creature conversion site)

Stygian Golem (made from river styx mud...)

Aleax (longtime d&d staple)

Abat Dolor (from Gygax's novels, residents of the Abyss.)


----------



## SkidAce

I need a generic snake that bites (level 1) and some type of constrictor snake (level 1).  My intention is to have the swarm of "normal" snakes following around the others.

I mean, my players are 1st level and they are invading the temple of the snake goddess...I gotta have low level snakes right?


----------



## Mesh Hong

Here are some *very quick* and *very generic* level 1 snakes.

I still think the snakes posted earlier are also well worth looking at.

*Red Fang Snake (young)* Level 1 Minion 
Small Natural Beast XP 25 

*Initiative* +3 *Senses* Perception -1, tremorsense 10 
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion. 
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 13 
*Immune* poison 
*Speed* 6, climb 3 

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +6 vs. AC; 4 damage 

 *Quick Strike* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +4 vs. Will; 4 damage, if Red Fang Snake has combat advantage 
this attack deals 6 damage 

*Slither* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** missed by melee attack*
If Red Fang Snake is missed by a melee attack it may shift 1 square as an 
immediate reaction 

*Alignment* Unaligned Languages 
*Skills* Stealth +8 
Str 10 (+0) Dex 16 (+3) Wis 8 (-1) 
Con 12 (+1) Int 3 (-4) Cha 13 (+1) 


*Red Fang Snake* Level 1 Skirmisher 
Small Natural Beast XP 100 

*Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +5, tremorsense 10 
*HP* 29; Bloodied 14 
*AC* 16; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 13 
*Immune* poison 
*Speed* 6, climb 4 

 *Poisonous Bite* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +6 vs. AC; 1d4+3 damage; on hit target takes 2 ongoing poison 
damage (save ends) 

 *Darting Attack* (Standard; at-will) 
Red Fang Snake makes a Poisonous Bite attack, and may shift 1 square 
before and after making the attack 

*Combat Advantage *
Red Fang Snake deals an additional 1d6 damage against targets granting it 
combat advantage 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Stealth +8 
Str 12 (+1) Dex 16 (+3) Wis 10 (+0) 
Con 13 (+1) Int 3 (-4) Cha 13 (+1) 


*Brownscale Constrictor* Level 1 Controller 
Medium Natural Beast XP 100 

*Initiative* +1 Senses *Perception* +5, low light vision 
*HP* 31; Bloodied 15 
*AC* 16; *Fortitude* 14, *Reflex* 13, *Will* 12 
*Speed* 5, climb 4 

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +5 vs. AC; 1d4+3 damage 

 *Coil Prey* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +6 vs. AC; 1d6+3 damage; on hit target is grabbed (escape ends, 
target takes a -3 penalty to escape checks) 

 *Constrict* (Standard; at-will) *♦** grabbed target only*
Target must be grabbed at the start of Brownscale Constrictors turn; 
attack +5 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+3 damage 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Athletics +8, Stealth +6 
Str 16 (+3) Dex 13 (+1) Wis 11 (+0) 
Con 15 (+2) Int 4 (-3) Cha 6 (-2) 


*Brownscale Constrictor (elder)* Level 1 Elite Controller 
Large Natural Beast XP 200 

*Initiative* +2 *Senses* Perception +6, low light vision 
*HP* 60; Bloodied 30; see Bloodied Withdrawal 
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 13 
*Saving Throws* +2 
*Speed* 6, climb 5 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +6 vs. AC; 1d6+3 damage 

 *Nip* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +6 vs. AC; 1d4+3 damage 

 *Coil Prey* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +6 vs. AC; 1d6+3 damage; on hit target is grabbed 
(escape ends, target takes a -3 penalty to escape checks) 

 *Constrict* (Standard; at-will) *♦** grabbed target only*
Target must be grabbed at the start of Brownscale Constrictors turn; 
attack +5 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+3 damage 

*Bloodied Withdrawal* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** when first bloodied*
When first bloodied Brownscale Constrictor may shift 6 squares as an 
immediate reaction, if Constrictor currently has a target grabbed it may 
shift 3 squares and carry its target with it 

*Threatening Reach *
Brownscale Constrictor has Threatening reach (2) with its Nip attack 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Athletics +8, Stealth +7 
Str 16 (+3) Dex 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1) 
Con 14 (+2) Int 4 (-3) Cha 6 (-2)


----------



## Namagem

A few of the following for a campaign I have planned:

Centaur Archer (level 1 artillery)
Centaur Knight (level 2 brute)
Centaur Swordsman (level 1 Skirmisher)
Centaur Mastermind (Elite level 2 controller (Leader))

Please? I know you have a lot of other requests...


----------



## Flipguarder

so.... umm.... wolverine the x-man please?


----------



## fanboy2000

Sporemine said:


> Fanboy, I can do pixies but i'm going to need just a bit more information to make what you want.



Sure.

Tiny, flying, trouble making pixies. Think giggling flying artillery. No need to re-create pixies from 3.x. I'm thinking of using them with satyrs to torment the party.


----------



## Sporemine

Cwheeler, how about it being ejected from the body when the host becomes bloodied as well as taking a 8th of it's health's worth of damage.

Flipguarder, sorry this didn't happen first but it's going to take me an hour to create and balance this guy. I've been busy. I'll have a fair bit of time on the weekend so I can probably be done by sunday.

Also, an irratible, first level snake to add to the 7 or so already presented.

*Dire Snake*
*Level 1 Soldier*
*Medium Natural Beast (reptilian)*
*XP *100
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +6
*HP* 29; *Bloodied* 14
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 13
*Speed* 6

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC, 1d6+3 damage and ongoing 5 poison damage (save ends) 

*Strike* (Immediate Reaction, when hit with a melee attack; at-will)
The dire snake makes a bite attack against the triggering creature.

*Deadly Poison *
If a bitten creature fails to save against the ongoing poison from the snake's bite attack three consecutive times, the creature is weakened until the end of the encounter.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Stealth +8
*Str* 13 (+1) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Wis* 13 (+1) *Con* 13 (+1) *Int* 13 (+1) *Cha* 13 (+1)
*Equipment* None

Fhtagn Kudos (double the kudos if you get the reference)

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Ummmmmmm...

Here are all of the current requests that have NOT been created yet.

I have enough info on:
Wolverine (X-man)
4 seperate centaurs
Flying, giggling, annoying pixies
Uber unicorn

I need more info on:
Lythlyx
Stygian Golem 
Aleax
Abat Dolor
cwheeler spirit (I need a name)
yellow mold
"People similar to the dwarf bolter or hammerer(er)" 
Guard 3rd level 
Mid-level necromancer

Sorry if i missed any, I'm in a rush.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Pixy!!!

*Pixy*
*Level 8 Artillery*
*Tiny Fey Humanoid*
*XP* 350
*Initiative* +7 
*Senses* Perception +12, Low Light Vision
*HP* 71; *Bloodied* 35
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 20
*Speed* 2, fly 8

 *IM IN UR EARZ, STABBIN UR BRAINZ* (Standard; at-will)
+13 Vs. Fortitude, 2d6+5 damage.

 *Mini, poisoned crossbow* (Standard; at-will)
+15 Vs. AC 1d8+5 and 10 ongoing poison damage.

 *Faery Fire* (Minor; at-will)
+13 Vs. Will, the target takes a -2 to all attacks and defences and grants combat advantage

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Stealth +12
*Str* 17 (+7) *Dex* 17 (+7) *Wis* 17 (+7) *Con* 17 (+7) *Int* 17 (+7) *Cha* 17 (+7)
*Equipment* Tiny Dagger, Crossbow

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## SkidAce

Thank you Mesh Hong and Sporemine...those are perfect for what I need.  I especially like the constrictor and skirmisher (Mesh Hong) and the Dire snake (Sporemine) will be perfect for the temple altar room!

...sweet...


----------



## SkidAce

Sporemine said:


> Fhtagn Kudos (double the kudos if you get the reference)
> 
> -Sporemine




Cthulhu reference...

C'thulhu fhtagn or Cthulhu waits/waits dreaming...so dreaming of kudos?

The kudos bars are good...but not that tasty to be dreaming of them eh?


----------



## SkidAce

Mesh Hong said:


> Isn't that a reskinned Needlefang Drake swarm? For the record its a creature that is considered "Broken" or overpowered for its level.




Yes, it was.  /shrug it worked ok in the first encounter they met it in.  I will probably modify based on the feedback.

And it can pull down targets the same way a swarm of beetles in the "Mummy" does...muhahaha.  It actually scared the players to have me describe the snakes crawling up their legs bitiing and squeezing and tripping them up.

Of course the wizard blew them up...but there yah go...


----------



## SkidAce

And thanks Rechan...I added your snakes to my OneNote folder also.  "Get Back you Scaley Basterds" is genius.


----------



## chronoplasm

Sporemine said:


> Chronoplasm, do you still want me to make that mental disease thingy?




Yes, but maybe incorporate it into one of somebody else's requests. Maybe that spirit that posesses people could use it?


----------



## fanboy2000

Thank you Sporemine. You are a truly a national treasure. (In whatever nation you happen to identify with.)

Hehehehehehehe!


----------



## Rechan

*Pixie Prankster Level 7 Controller*
*Tiny Fey Humanoid** XP* 300
*Initiative* +7 *Senses* Perception +12, Low Light Vision
*HP*: 80; *Bloodied*: 40
*AC*: 21 *Fortitude*: 19 *Reflex*: 20 *Will*: 19
Speed: 2, Fly 7 (hover)

* Don't Make Me Get Rough* (Standard, At-Will) 
+12 vs. AC; 1d8+5 damage, and Prankster is invisible to target until the beginning of Pixie's next turn.

 *Prank* (Standard, At Will)
*Wet Willie*: +11 vs. Reflex; target is dazed and receives a -2 to attacks until the end of the pixie's next turn.
*Tied Laces*: +11 vs. Reflex; target is knocked prone and weakened until the end of the Pixie's next turn.
*Diving Pickpocket*: +11 vs. Reflex; 7 damage, and the pixie steals a small object from the target, such as a vial, scroll, or coin. 

*Deft Prankster* (Minor, Encounter)
The Pixie Prankster uses Prank. 

*Here I am! No, Here! No, Here!* (Immediate Interrupt, Encounter) *When attacked in Melee*
The Pixie Prankster teleports 3 squares and has combat advantage against the target for its next attack.


*Pixie Punk Level 7 Artillery*
XP: 300*
Initiative* +7 *Senses* Perception +12, Low Light Vision
*HP*: 64; *Bloodied*: 32
*AC*: 19 *Fortitude*: 19 *Reflex*: 20 *Will*: 19
Speed: 2, Fly 7 (Hover)

 *I'm serious, I'll hurt you* (Standard, At Will)
+14 vs. AC; 1d8+5, and Punk is invisible to the target until the start of Punk's next turn.

 *Obscene Gesture* (Standard, At Will)
Range 10; +12 vs. Will; 2d8+5 psychic damage, and target receives a -2 to attacks until end of Punk's next turn.

*Oh Yeah? Your Mom Kisses Centaurs* (Immediate Reaction, Encounter) When hit by an attack
Pixie Punk shifts 3 squares and uses Obscene Gesture.

*Here I am! No, Here! No, Here!* (Immediate Interrupt, Encounter) *When attacked in Melee*
 The Pixie Punk teleports 3 squares and has combat advantage against the target for its next attack.


----------



## Sporemine

Cwheeler, here it is

(Look at the name see if you can find out why I called it the Lec-Weher)

*Lec-Weher*
*Level 10 Solo Controller*
*Small Shadow Animate*
*XP *2,500
*Initiative* +9
*Senses* Perception +9

*Demoralize (Fear)* aura 5; All creaturess in the area take a -3 to will defence.

*HP* 424; *Bloodied* 212 
*AC* 24; *Fortitude* 22, *Reflex* 22, *Will* 22
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* Fly 8
*Action Points* 2

 *Soul harvest* (Minor (1 per round max); at-will)
+14 Vs. Will, 1d8+5 necrotic damage and the target takes a -1 to will defense (multiple hits stack, stacks with demoralization, save ends) 

*Bojum Bodygrab* (Standard; at-will)
+7 Vs. Will, and the target is posessed. a posessed target is under the dm's control. It can use all of it's normal abilities as well as the Lec-Weher's soul harvest ability. The Lec-Weher stays in the body it has posessed until the host body is bloodied or the Lec-Weher decides to leave. When the Lec weher is forced from a body, It appears in an adjacent square and takes damage equal to 1/4 of it's HP (106 damage)

*Not of this world *
There is a 50% chance that any attack that hits the Lec-Weher in it's true form is changed to a miss. 

*Alignment* Evil
*Languages* None
*Skills* Stealth +14
*Str* 18 (+9) *Dex* 18 (+9) *Wis* 18 (+9) *Con* 18 (+9) *Int* 18 (+9) *Cha* 18 (+9)
*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Flipguarder

I officially feel ignored.


----------



## Sporemine

Yes you are ignored.

Wait 20 minutes then check back.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Flipguarder

it would be hilarious if in 20 minutes you posted a different person's request. Just sayin'


----------



## Sporemine

Ta-Dah

*Wolverine*
*Level 15 Solo Skirmisher*
*Medium Natural X-Man*
*XP* 6,000
*Initiative* +14
*Senses* Perception +17

*Wolverine's Fury (Fear)* aura 1; Any creature within the aura takes a -2 to all defenses

*HP* 740; *Bloodied* 370
*Regeneration* 20
*AC* 29; *Fortitude* 27, *Reflex* 27, *Will* 27
*Immune* Poison, Disease
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* 10
*Action Points* 2

 *Claws* (Standard; at-will)
+20 Vs. AC, 2d8+6 damage.

 *Fury* (Standard; recharge )
Wolverine makes 2 claw attacks against each target adjacent to him. 

 *Hamstring* (Standard; recharge )
Wolverine makes a claw attack. If it hits, make the following secondary attack. +18 Vs. Fortitude, The target is slowed.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Acrobatics +17, Athletics +17, Endurance +17, Heal +17, Intimidate +17, Stealth +17
*Str* 20 (+12) *Dex* 20 (+12) *Wis* 20 (+12) *Con* 20 (+12)*Int* 20 (+12) *Cha* 20 (+12)
*Equipment* Adamantim Skeleton (Worth 10000 gp)

You are no longer ignored

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

MOLD

*Yellow Mold*
*Level 1 Minion*
*Small Natural Ooze*
*XP* 25
*Initiative* +1
*Senses* Perception +6

*Slippy Ooze* aura 2; All creatures in the aura need to succeed on a DC 15 acrobatics or athletics check or fall prone

*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 13, *Will* 13
*Speed* 2

 *OmNomNom* (Standard; at-will)
+4 Vs. Fortitude, 4 damage

 *Face Eat* (Standard; at-will, target must be prone)
+6 Vs. Fortitude, 8 damage

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Stealth +6
*Str* 13 (+1) *Dex* 13 (+1) *Wis* 13 (+1) *Con* 13 (+1) *Int* 13 (+1) *Cha* 13 (+1)
*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Necromancer Time

I think the powers need some work but... Meh...

*Necromancer*
*Level 15 Elite Artillery*
*Medium Shadow Humanoid*
*XP* 2,400
*Initiative* +12
*Senses* Perception +17

*Withering Prescence* aura 5; 
Living enemies take a -1 to all attacks and defenses. All undead allies gain a +1 to all attacks and defences.

*HP* 232; *Bloodied* 116
*AC* 27; *Fortitude* 27, *Reflex* 27, *Will* 27
*Resist* 15 necrotic
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6
*Action Points* 1

 *Dread Bolt* (Standard; at-will)
+20 Vs. Will. 2d8+6 necrotic damage 

 *Summon Skeleton* (Minor; at-will)
Range 10, a first level skeleton minion appears somewhere where the necromancer chooses.

* Dark Blast* (Standard; recharge )
Burst 2 within range, +20 Vs. Will 3d10+6 necrotic damage and 10 ongoing necrotic damage.

 *Darkfire Bolt* (Standard; at-will)
+20 Vs. Will, 2d8+6 damage

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Arcana +17, Bluff +17, Diplomacy +17
*Str* 20 (+12) *Dex* 20 (+12) *Wis* 20 (+12) *Con* 20 (+12) *Int* 20 (+12) *Cha* 20 (+12)
*Equipment* Robes

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Flipguarder

Sporemine said:


> Ta-Dah...




fantastic work, thank you very much


----------



## Sporemine

I'm probably going to be doing the rest pretty soon.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## illathid

illathid said:


> Well, as long your taking suggestions, I wouldn't mind seeing some of the Quori (living nightmares from Eberron) brought into 4e. I thought there would be at least one in the new ECG, but sadly that is not the case. Thanks in advance!






Sporemine said:


> Ummmmmmm...
> 
> Here are all of the current requests that have NOT been created yet.
> 
> I have enough info on:
> Wolverine (X-man)
> 4 seperate centaurs
> Flying, giggling, annoying pixies
> Uber unicorn
> 
> I need more info on:
> Lythlyx
> Stygian Golem
> Aleax
> Abat Dolor
> cwheeler spirit (I need a name)
> yellow mold
> "People similar to the dwarf bolter or hammerer(er)"
> Guard 3rd level
> Mid-level necromancer
> 
> Sorry if i missed any, I'm in a rush.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




Hint Hint


----------



## Sporemine

Hey people

The site is still slow from the slashdotting and i'm travelling (on my laptop, moving from wireless network to wireless network.) On top of that my wireless card is being pissy, causing problems.

Bottom line, don't be offended if I ignore you for 3 days or so...

I'll try to get some new stuff up as soon as possible.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

FunkBGR said:


> I could use a Ki-Rin, been looking for one.
> 
> I pegged them at Paragon or higher, just because of the Unicorns being similar (Ki-Rin is like a japanese unicorn, but usually has more spells or abilities devoted to good)





Ok FunkBGR here is a possible build for a Ki-Rin, I am not really familiar with them so knowing that they are Lawful Good I extrapolated from that.

It’s a bit strange building a Lawful Good creature, but I suppose that evil groups deserve everything they get!


*Ki-Rin* Level 18 Elite Skirmisher 
Large Fey Magical Beast XP 4,000 

*Initiative* +14 Senses *Perception* +16, low light vision, truesight 10 
*Noble Beauty* (charm) aura 5; Each time any creature inside the aura 
wishes to attack the Ki-Rin it must first make a saving throw, on fail they 
cannot attack the Ki-Rin (note creature does not lose its action) 
*HP* 300; Bloodied 150 
*AC* 34; *Fortitude* 32, *Reflex* 29, *Will* 33 
*Immune* charm; 
*Resist* 10 radiant; *Vulnerable* 5 necrotic 
*Saving Throws* +2 
*Speed* 9, fly 6 (hover) 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Hooves* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +23 vs. AC; 3d8+7 damage 

 *Radiant Charge* (Standard; at-will) ♦ radiant, charge attack 
Charge attack only; attack +23 vs. AC; 4d8+7 damage; on hit target is 
weakened and takes 10 ongoing radiant damage (save ends both) 

 *Slam and Charge* (Standard; recharge ) 
Attack +21 vs. Fortitude; 1d10+7 damage; on hit target is pushed 1 
square and knocked prone; hit or miss Ki-Rin makes a Radiant Charge 
attack against a secondary target 

 *Beam of Pure Light* (Standard; recharge ) *♦ radiant *
Range 10/20; attack +21 vs. Reflex; 2d12+7 radiant damage (undead 
instead take 4d12+7 radiant damage); on hit target is dazed (save ends) 

 *Circle of Life* (Standard; encounter) *♦ radiant, healing, zone, *
*sustain **minor* 
Burst 3; enemies only; attack +21 vs. Will; 2d10+7 radiant damage; on hit 
target is pushed 5 squares; hit or miss creates zone, minor action to 
sustain; all allies starting their turn inside the zone regain 20 HPs, minions 
instead gain 10 Temporary HPs 

*Fey Step* (Move; recharge ) *♦ teleport *
Ki-Rin teleports 5 squares as a move action 

*Fey Renewal* (Minor; encounter) *♦ healing *
Ki-Rin regains 50 HPs and may make an immediate save verses each status 
effect it is subject to even if those effects do not normally allow a saving
throw, note Ki-Rin may use this power even if stunned, but not if it is 
unconscious or dying 

*Alignment* Lawful Good *Languages* elven 
*Skills* Arcana +19, Diplomacy +21, Heal +16, Nature +16 
*Str* 24 (+16) *Dex* 16 (+12) *Wis* 14 (+11) 
*Con* 18 (+13)* Int* 20 (+14) *Cha* 25 (+16)


----------



## Mesh Hong

I can’t actually see see where the request for a necromancer came from but here is one I created a while back.

*The Master* (Human Lich) Level 11 Elite Controller 
Medium Natural Humanoid (undead) XP 1,200 

*Initiative* +8 *Senses* Perception +9, darkvision 
*Aura of the Grave* (necrotic) aura 1; Any living creature inside aura gains 
only half benefit from healing effects 
*Necrotic aura* (necrotic) aura 3; All living creatures entering or starting 
their turn inside the aura take 5 necrotic damage 
*HP* 228; Bloodied 114; see Indestructable 
*Regeneration* 10 (if Lich takes Radiant damage regeneration doesn't 
function on its next turn) 
*AC* 27; *Fortitude* 23, *Reflex* 26, *Will* 25 
*Immune* disease, poison; 
*Resist* 10 necrotic 
*Saving Throws* +2 
*Speed* 6 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Staff Strike* (Standard; at-will) *♦** necrotic*
Attack +16 vs. AC; 1d8+3 necrotic damage 

 *Life Leeching Staff* (Standard; at-will) *♦** necrotic, healing*
Attack +16 vs. AC; 2d8+3 necrotic damage; on hit target loses a healing 
surge and The Master heals 28 HPs 

 *Necrotic Rays* (Standard; at-will) *♦** necrotic*
2 attacks; range 10/20; attack +15 vs. Fortitude; 1d8+5 necrotic 
damage; on hit target is slowed (save ends); if both attacks hit the same 
target then target is Immobilised (save ends) instead 

 *Cold Hand of Death* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** cold*
Range 10; attack +15 vs. Reflex; 2d8+5 cold damage; on hit target is 
immobilised and takes 5 ongoing cold damage (save ends both) 

 *Finger of Death* (Standard; encounter) *♦** necrotic*
Range 20; attack +15 vs. Will; 2d6+5 necrotic damage; on hit target loses 
a healing surge and is weakened (save ends); on first failed save target is 
weakened and dazed (save ends both); on third failed save target is 
stunned (save ends); on fourth failed save target is reduced to 0 HPs and 
falls unconscious 

 *Reanimate *(Standard; encounter) *♦** necrotic, healing*
Range 20; target destroyed (non minion) undead creature is reanimated 
at it's Bloodied HPs; creature acts immediately (same initiative as the 
caster) and starts prone 

*Indestructible *
When The Master is reduced to 0 HPs its body and possessions crumble 
into dust, but it is not destroyed. It reappears (along with its possessions) 
in 1d10 days within 1 square of its phylactery, unless the phylactery is 
also found and destroyed. 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* common, abyssal 
*Skills* Arcana +15, History +15, Insight +14, Intimidate +13 
*Str* 14 (+7) *Dex* 16 (+8) *Wis* 18 (+9) 
*Con* 18 (+9) *Int* 21 (+10) *Cha* 16 (+8) 
*Equipment* Bone Staff, Robe of Night


*NOTE:* originally the *Reanimate* power brought a creature back at 25HPs but as it is an encounter power I have changed it to Bloodied HPs. An alternative could be to keep it at 25HPs but make it a minor action, recharge  power, depending on how much reanimation antics you feel is appropriate


----------



## Mesh Hong

illathid said:


> _Well, as long your taking suggestions, I wouldn't mind seeing some of the Quori (living nightmares from Eberron) brought into 4e. I thought there would be at least one in the new ECG, but sadly that is not the case. Thanks in advance!_




The Quori is a strange one, and quite hard to interpret for someone else. From what I can remember of Eberron the Dreaming Dark inhabit peoples brains and control them from the plane of dreams, if a "head squid" dreaming dark is killed it just goes back to the plane of dreams.

Are the Quori the race that live in the plane of dreams and run the dreaming dark, and use the continent of Sarlona as a base of opperations for dealing with the physical world?

I also seem to remember that there are a few different types of Quori, probably Mastermind types, Assassin types and Soldier types?

Can you give me an idea of the type of creature(s) you are expecting, and the types of things you expect them to be able to do, also a vague way in which the PCs would come in contact with them might help as they are a very abstract race.


----------



## willows

These are awesome! I'd love to see some heroic-tier swanmays and bird maidens (they're approximately 2e rangers and Al-Qadim idol-priests respectively, who can turn into birds of various kinds). I'd use 4e druid or shaman as a touchstone for their class-like powers. IIRC they have some Charm-type abilities on top of their class powers, and advanced bird maidens can turn into giant eagles as well as their more usual tropical-bird forms.


----------



## Mesh Hong

Willows here is an example Swanmay.

*Elven Swanmay* Level 6 Elite Skirmisher 
Medium Fey Humanoid (shapechanger) XP 500 

*Initiative* +9 Senses *Perception* +10, low light vision 
*HP* 136; Bloodied 68; see stressful shift 
*AC* 22; *Fortitude* 17, *Reflex* 21, *Will* 20 
*Resist* 5 all (swan form only) 
*Saving Throws* +2, +5 vs. charm 
*Speed* 6, swim 6, fly 5 (clumsy, swan form only) 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Sword Strike* (Standard; at-will) *♦** human form only*
Attack +11 vs. AC; 1d8+4 damage 

 *Bill Peck* (Standard; at-will) *♦** swan form only*
Attack +9 vs. Reflex; 1d6+4 damage; on hit target is pushed 1 square 

 *Graceful Arc* (Standard; at-will) *♦** human form only*
Swanmay makes a Sword Strike attack against all adjacent enemies; hit or 
miss Swanmay may shift 2 squares after making this attack 

 *Disarming Peck* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** swan form only*
Attack +11 vs. AC; 1d6+4 damage; on hit target must make a DC18 
endurance check; on fail target drops their weapon in their current square 

 *Mobile Huntress* (Standard; at-will) *♦** human form only*
Range 10/20; attack +11 vs. AC; 1d8+4 damage, if Swanmay has moved 
at least 4 squares this turn the damage is increased to 2d6+4 

 *Wing Beat* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** thunder, swan form only*
Close blast 3; attack +8 vs. Fortitude; 3d6+2 thunder damage; on hit 
target is pushed 2 squares and dazed (save ends) 

*Shapechange* (Minor; at-will) *♦** polymorph, 1/round*
Swanmay may change between humanoid and Swan forms as a minor 
action 

*Combat Advantage *
Swanmay deals an additional 1d6 damage against targets granting it 
combat advantage 

*Stressful Shift* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** when first bloodied, on death* 
When first bloodied Swanmay must shapechange from humanoid to swan 
or vice versa as an immediate free action; on death a Swanmay will 
always revert to its humanoid form 

*Alignment* Good *Languages* elven, speak with animals (in swan form) 
*Skills* Heal +10, Nature +10, Stealth +12 
*Str* 14 (+5) *Dex* 19 (+7) *Wis* 15 (+5) 
*Con* 12 (+4) *Int* 13 (+4) *Cha* 18 (+7) 
*Equipment* short bow, longsword, leather armour, feather token


----------



## Mesh Hong

Soel, how about something like this for the Stygian Golem?


*Stygian Golem* Level 20 Elite Brute 
Large Elemental Humanoid (earth) XP 5,600 

*Initiative* +14 *Senses* Perception +16, darkvision, truesight 10 
*Abyssal Gloom* (necrotic) aura 5; All non magical light sources inside the 
aura are extinguished, all enemies entering or starting their turn inside the 
aura it take 10 necrotic damage 
*HP* 472; Bloodied 236 
*AC* 34; *Fortitude* 36, *Reflex* 30, *Will* 34 
*Immune* disease, poison, charm, sleep; 
*Resist* 20 necrotic, 20 variable (3/encounter); *Vulnerable* 5 radiant 
*Saving Throws* +2, also see Abyssal Determination 
*Speed* 6 earthwalk (cannot shift) 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Hard Slam* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +23 vs. AC; 3d8+9 damage 

 *Double Slam* (Standard; at-will) 
2 attacks; reach 2; attack +23 vs. AC; 3d6+9 damage; on hit target is 
pushed 1 square and knocked prone 

 *Heavy Grab* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +21 vs. Reflex; 2d6+9 damage; on hit target is grabbed 
(escape ends) 

 *Bury Alive* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** necrotic, grabbed target only*
Grabbed target only; attack +21 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+9 damage; on hit 
target is pushed completely into the ground burying it (releasing the 
grab); whilst buried target looses its line of effect to other creatures, is 
restrained and takes 15 ongoing necrotic damage (DC35 athletics check or 
2 saves ends), escaping creatures emerge prone on the surface 

 *Earth to Mud* (Standard; encounter) *♦** zone*
Burst 10 (two stage); attack +20 vs. Reflex; (stage 1; burst 1 to 5) 
4d8+7 damage; on hit target is immobilised (save ends), aftereffect target 
is slowed (save ends); (stage 2; burst 6 to 10) 2d8+7 damage; on hit 
target is slowed (save ends); hit or miss creates a zone that last until the 
end of the encounter; all creatures without earthwalk take a -2 penalty to 
speed while inside the zone 

*Stygian Glare* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** gaze, fear, when hit by a *
*melee attack *
When hit by a melee attack; attack +18 vs. Will; on hit target takes a -2 
penalty to all defences until the start of their next turn 

*Abyssal Determination *
Stygian Golem cannot be stunned; if any effect would stun the Golem it is 
instead dazed 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* abyssal 
*Skills* Athletics +24, Endurance +23, History +18, Intimidate +11 
*Str* 28 (+19) *Dex* 18 (+14) *Wis* 23 (+16) 
*Con* 26 (+18) *Int* 16 (+13) *Cha* 3 (+6)


----------



## Sporemine

Thanks for the help mesh. The site is still slow and I have spotty access to the internets.

There are a couple things I would like feedback on:

*Mageripper Swarm*
*Level 6 Controller*
*Medium Aberrant Beast*
*XP* 250
*Initiative* +6
*Senses* Perception +11

*Swarm of Fangs* aura 1;
The Mageripper swarm can make a bite attack as a free action against any creature in the aura.

*HP* 72; *Bloodied* 36
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 18, *Will* 18
*Immune* Gaze, Illusions; *Resist* Half damage from melee and ranged attacks; 
*Vulnerable* 5 close and area attacks
*Speed* 6, climb 4

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will)
+11 Vs. AC, 1d10+4 damage

*Anti-Magic Shield* (Immediate Reaction (when hit with a magic attack); 1 per round)
The attack is changed to a miss

*Magic Leech*
When missed with a magic attack, the target loses the use of that attack until the end of the encounter.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Athletics +11, Nature +11, Stealth +11
*Str* 16 (+6) *Dex* 16 (+6) *Wis* 16 (+6) *Con* 16 (+6) *Int* 16 (+6) *Cha* 16 (+6)
*Equipment* None


*Necrosis Carnex*
*Level 3 Skirmisher (Leader)*
*Medium Natural Animate (undead)*
*XP* 150
*Initiative* +5
*Senses* Perception +8

*Malign Aura (Necrotic, Fear)* aura 3; All living creatures within 3 squares of the Necrosis Carnex take a -1 to all defenses. 

*HP* 46; *Bloodied* 23
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Immune* Necrotic, Poison, Disease, Sleep; 
*Vulnerable* Radiant 5
*Speed* 8

 *Necrotic Touch* (Standard; at-will)
+6 Vs. Will, 1d10+3 necrotic damage.

 *Necrotic empowerment* (Standard; recharge )
Burst 5, all allies in the burst can make a basic attack as a free action. 

 *Unholy Explosion* (Immediate Interrupt, when reduced to 0 hitpoints) ♦ *Necrotic*
Burst 3. all living creatures in the area are hit with the following attack. +6 Vs. Reflex 3d6+3 necrotic damage and all undead allies in the burst regain 15 hit points

*Alignment* Evil
*Languages* Understands Creator
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Athletics +8
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)*Equipment* None


*Void Shard*
*Level 3 Minion*
*Tiny Shadow Animate*
*XP* 37
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +3

*Withering aura (Necrotic)*
aura 2; All creatures in the aura take 1 necrotic damage. Multiple withering auras stack (void shards are immune to this ability)

*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 16, *Will* 15
*Speed* Fly 6 (hover) 

 *Void touch* (Standard; at-will)
+6 Vs. Will, 1 necrotic damage

*Of another dimension* (Immediate Reaction (when hit by an attack); at-will)
There is a 50% chance that the attack is changed to a miss.

*Portal* (Immediate Reaction (when missed by an attack); at-will)
Another void shard appears in a square adjacent to the activating void shard

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Str* 16 (+4)*Dex* 16 (+4)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 16 (+4)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

Sporemine said:


> There are a couple things I would like feedback on:
> 
> *Mageripper Swarm*
> *Level 6 Controller*
> *Medium Aberrant Beast*
> *XP* 250
> *Initiative* +6
> *Senses* Perception +11
> 
> *Swarm of Fangs* aura 1;
> The Mageripper swarm can make a bite attack as a free action against any creature in the aura.
> 
> *HP* 72; *Bloodied* 36
> *AC* 20; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 18, *Will* 18
> *Immune* Gaze, Illusions; *Resist* Half damage from melee and ranged attacks;
> *Vulnerable* 5 close and area attacks
> *Speed* 6, climb 4
> 
> *Bite* (Standard; at-will)
> +11 Vs. AC, 1d10+4 damage
> 
> *Anti-Magic Shield* (Immediate Reaction (when hit with a magic attack); 1 per round)
> The attack is changed to a miss
> 
> *Magic Leech*
> When missed with a magic attack, the target loses the use of that attack until the end of the encounter.
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned
> *Languages* None
> *Skills* Athletics +11, Nature +11, Stealth +11
> *Str* 16 (+6) *Dex* 16 (+6) *Wis* 16 (+6) *Con* 16 (+6) *Int* 16 (+6) *Cha* 16 (+6)
> *Equipment* None




This is an interesting creature but my gut reaction is to say that it should be paragon level with those sorts of abilities.

*Swarm of Fangs* should probably be the standard "all enemies starting their turn inside the aura take a Bite attack", i.e. ite aura attack happens on the players turn rather that the swarms.

*Anti Magic Shell* doesn't need the "1 per round" as a creature can only have 1 immediate reaction in a round anyway. 

This ability in effect is very similar to the Mindflayer Masterminds "Cradle of the Elder Brain" power, a power that is very good, and thats a level 18 elite.

Also the term _Magic Attack_ is a little vague, you are probably refering to powers with the Arcane keyword, and maybe the Divine keyword as well but there is the possibility of stretching the term _magic attack_ to incorporate magic weapons (which I would say isn't intended) so it needs a little clarification.

All in all I think this power is too strong for a level 6 standard creature, it probably wants to be changed to an encounter power, or if the creature is an elite changed to a recharge  power.

*Magic Leech* is a great power for a paragon or epic tier creature.

I see what you are trying to do with the creature and its a good idea but I think for heroic tier it will need to change its focus. As it is an anti arcane creature it could maybe do more damage to arcane powered creatures or maybe it gets a bonus to its defences from arcane attacks or gains bonus damage on an attack when it has been hit by an arcane attack, or when hit by an arcane attack has a free attack to deal damage equal to half the total back at the caster?

NOTE: I am not sure if all of these fit a controller.

*Magebane*
Whenever Mageripper Swarm hits a creature with an arcane power source 
it deals an additional 1d6 damage

*Arcane Resilience*
Mageripper Swarm gains a +2 bonus to all defences against attacks with 
the arcane keyword

*Arcane Battery*
Whenever Mageripper Swarm is damaged by an attack with the arcane 
keyword its next successful attack deals an additional 5 damage and the 
target is dazed (save ends)

*Reflective Shell* (immediate reaction, recharge ) *when hit by an *
*attack with the arcane keyword*
When hit by an attack with the arcane keyword Mageripper swarm reflects 
part of the attack back to the caster; attack +10 vs. Reflex; on hit target 
takes damage equal to half of the damage dealt and any status effects 
generated from the attack (note: Mageripper Swarm still takes full effect 
of the attack)

anyway these are just ideas.



Sporemine said:


> *Necrosis Carnex*
> *Level 3 Skirmisher (Leader)*
> *Medium Natural Animate (undead)*
> *XP* 150
> *Initiative* +5
> *Senses* Perception +8
> 
> *Malign Aura (Necrotic, Fear)* aura 3; All living creatures within 3 squares of the Necrosis Carnex take a -1 to all defenses.
> 
> *HP* 46; *Bloodied* 23
> *AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
> *Immune* Necrotic, Poison, Disease, Sleep;
> *Vulnerable* Radiant 5
> *Speed* 8
> 
> *Necrotic Touch* (Standard; at-will)
> +6 Vs. Will, 1d10+3 necrotic damage.
> 
> *Necrotic empowerment* (Standard; recharge )
> Burst 5, all allies in the burst can make a basic attack as a free action.
> 
> *Unholy Explosion* (Immediate Interrupt, when reduced to 0 hitpoints) ♦ *Necrotic*
> Burst 3. all living creatures in the area are hit with the following attack. +6 Vs. Reflex 3d6+3 necrotic damage and all undead allies in the burst regain 15 hit points
> 
> *Alignment* Evil
> *Languages* Understands Creator
> *Skills* Acrobatics +8, Athletics +8
> *Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)*Equipment* None




I quite like this creature, it is potentially abusable (but thats not _really_ our problem).

*Necrotic Empowerment* is really rather strong for a level 3 creature, I would say it should probably read all undead allies in burst. At this level on a standard creature I think it should probably be an encounter power or changed so that it only effects up to 2 allies. Otherwise level 3 PCs are going to get pummelled.

I like *unholy explosion* but 3d6+3 damage could be pushing it at level 3.

I think this creature should also have another attack power to keep it interesting.



Sporemine said:


> *Void Shard*
> *Level 3 Minion*
> *Tiny Shadow Animate*
> *XP* 37
> *Initiative* +3
> *Senses* Perception +3
> 
> *Withering aura (Necrotic)*
> aura 2; All creatures in the aura take 1 necrotic damage. Multiple withering auras stack (void shards are immune to this ability)
> 
> *HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
> *AC* 17; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 16, *Will* 15
> *Speed* Fly 6 (hover)
> 
> *Void touch* (Standard; at-will)
> +6 Vs. Will, 1 necrotic damage
> 
> *Of another dimension* (Immediate Reaction (when hit by an attack); at-will)
> There is a 50% chance that the attack is changed to a miss.
> 
> *Portal* (Immediate Reaction (when missed by an attack); at-will)
> Another void shard appears in a square adjacent to the activating void shard
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned
> *Languages* None
> *Str* 16 (+4)*Dex* 16 (+4)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 16 (+4)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)*Equipment* None




Some of these powers seem familiar 

I think this is proably balanced due to the very low damage, and the cumulatibe aura damage. In fact you might want to drop these down to level 1 minions for use in encounters from levels 2 to 4.

anyway all this is just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------



## Sporemine

Thanks for the feedback mesh

Mageripper:

I'm going to add the following power

*Magic Overload* (immediate interrupt, when hit with 3 magic (arcane or divine) attacks in a round) *Arcane, Divine*
Burst 10, The mageripper swarm detonates violently from an overload of power. All living creatures in the burst regain hit points as if they had spent a healing surge.

Necrosis carnex:

You're right, it was a typo. It should read a follows:

 *Necrotic empowerment* (Standard; recharge )
Burst 5, all undead allies in the burst can make a basic attack as a free action.

Void shard:

So it was _YOUR _creature that inspired that one. Sorry I read about 30 threads on this site and giantitp.com that day. By the end I realized that it fit perfectly into my new campagain, where the sun never shines. They are supposed to come in at lv 2, so the level makes things easier.


----------



## Sporemine

Thanks for the feedback mesh

Mageripper:

I'm going to add the following power

*Magic Overload* (immediate interrupt, when hit with 3 magic (arcane or divine) attacks in a round) *Arcane, Divine*
Burst 10, The mageripper swarm detonates violently from an overload of power. All living creatures in the burst regain hit points as if they had spent a healing surge.

Necrosis carnex:

You're right, it was a typo. It should read a follows:

 *Necrotic empowerment* (Standard; recharge )
Burst 5, all undead allies in the burst can make a basic attack as a free action.

Void shard:

So it was _YOUR _creature that inspired that one. Sorry I read about 30 threads on this site and giantitp.com that day. By the end I realized that it fit perfectly into my new campagain, where the sun never shines. They are supposed to come in at lv 2, so the level makes things easier.

Kudos and thanks for the feedback

-Sporemine


----------



## willows

V. cool, thanks Mesh!


----------



## illathid

Mesh Hong said:


> The Quori is a strange one, and quite hard to interpret for someone else. From what I can remember of Eberron the Dreaming Dark inhabit peoples brains and control them from the plane of dreams, if a "head squid" dreaming dark is killed it just goes back to the plane of dreams.
> 
> Are the Quori the race that live in the plane of dreams and run the dreaming dark, and use the continent of Sarlona as a base of opperations for dealing with the physical world?
> 
> I also seem to remember that there are a few different types of Quori, probably Mastermind types, Assassin types and Soldier types?
> 
> Can you give me an idea of the type of creature(s) you are expecting, and the types of things you expect them to be able to do, also a vague way in which the PCs would come in contact with them might help as they are a very abstract race.




Well in the immortal words of Keith Baker, creator of Eberron, the Quori are psychic lobster assassins. And yes your remembering correctly, they are the inhabitants of the dream world. There are about 6 different types of quori each with their own roles. Here is a brief list of each type:

(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

[sblock]
Kalaraq: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/sarlona_gallery/102998.jpg
Usvapna: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/moe_gallery/91500.jpg
Du'ulora: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/sarlona_gallery/102996.jpg
Hashalaq: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/sarlona_gallery/102997.jpg
Tsucora: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/eb_gallery/82160.jpg
Tsoreva: http://wizards.com/dnd/images/moe_gallery/91499.jpg
[/sblock]


I can give more specific information on any of the varieties upon request.

I expect PC's to interact with the different quori in a couple of different ways. The PC's will be having dream combats, traveling the planes, and exploring forgotten ruins, so I fully expect to use the full manifestation of almost every type of quori. However, the most common way would most likely be through possession of a willing host, which I had thought could be made into a template with slightly different specifics based on the type of quori.

The a reoccurring villain in the campaign is going to be an Usvapna who has mind seeded many different agents throughout the world that it could posses at a moments notice, thus if one agent died it could always inhabit some other agent. As such, each fight could be radically different based on whom it has possessed at the moment.

Does that help?


----------



## Soel

Mesh Hong said:


> Soel, how about something like this for the Stygian Golem?




This is very cool! One thing though, in past editions (not sure if its in 4e, though,) people touching the waters of the River Styx had to save or lose their memories completely. The Stygian Golem could have some kind of lesser effect (interested in seeing how one would do such a memory loss effect in 4e.)

As far as details for the other critters I suggested - 

Lythlyx - spiral-flying, psionic eels. Here's a 3e conversion
Creature Catalog - Preview Creature

Aleax - basically, if you angered your god or some other celestial patron, they sent an angelic double of you to combat you. If you bested it, you received a bonus, if it killed you, then you were not worthy...
Monstrous Supplement - Aleax

Abat Dolor - a humanoid race from the Abyss from one of Gygax's novels (not necessarily canon, but served as the basis for Grazzt's look and origin)
Abat-dolor


----------



## Mesh Hong

Soel said:


> This is very cool! One thing though, in past editions (not sure if its in 4e, though,) people touching the waters of the River Styx had to save or lose their memories completely. The Stygian Golem could have some kind of lesser effect (interested in seeing how one would do such a memory loss effect in 4e.)




You could make anyone touching it or anyone being hit by it (maybe a secondary attack vs. Will on its melee attacks) contract a Psychological Disorder (Amnesia) of an appropriate level, the rules and examples of this are in my Book of Distant Stars (see link in my sig).


----------



## Sporemine

The site is grinding to a halt due to the slow server. I need to know who is still looking at enworld and wants a monster. Post or re-post your monster ideas and they will be made by me or mesh.

K U D O S

-Sporemine


----------



## Soel

Mesh Hong said:


> You could make anyone touching it or anyone being hit by it (maybe a secondary attack vs. Will on its melee attacks) contract a Psychological Disorder (Amnesia) of an appropriate level, the rules and examples of this are in my Book of Distant Stars (see link in my sig).




Cool! I have your pdf, but I haven't yet got to dig deep into it. Need to rectifiy that!


Sporemine, here are my requests when you find the time and patience.

Lythlyx - spiral-flying, psionic eels. Here's a 3e conversion
Creature Catalog - Preview Creature

Aleax - basically, if you angered your god or some other celestial patron, they sent an angelic double of you to combat you. If you bested it, you received a bonus, if it killed you, then you were not worthy...
Monstrous Supplement - Aleax

Abat Dolor - a humanoid race from the Abyss from one of Gygax's novels (not necessarily canon, but served as the basis for Grazzt's look and origin)
Abat-dolor


----------



## avin

I'm looking for a very fast wraith like creature that attacks by passing by their enemies, stealing HP.

An encounter power steals a healing surge.


----------



## Sporemine

Soel, you forgot to hyperlink your text. I'll get to your monster when you fix the links and I can access the older stats and concepts.

Avin, here it is

*Vina Wraith*
*Level 6 Elite Skirmisher*
*Medium Shadow Humanoid (Undead)*
*XP* 500
*Initiative* +8
*Senses* Perception +6, Darkvision
*HP* 144; *Bloodied* 72
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 18
*Immune* Disease, Poison, Fear; 
*Resist* 10 Necrotic, Insubstantial; 
*Vulnerable* 10 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* Fly 8
*Action Points* 1

 *Shadow Touch* (Standard; at-will) ♦ *Necrotic*
+9 Vs. Reflex, 1d10+4 Necrotic damage.

 *Soul Harvest* (Standard; recharge ) ♦ *Necrotic*
+9 Vs. Will, 3d6+4 Necrotic damage and the Vina Wraith regains 15 HP.

*Shadow Rend* (Move; encounter, Vina Wraith must be bloodied)
The Vina wraith shifts 8 squares. If it moves adjacent to an enemy at any point during the move, it makes the following attack. +9 Vs. Will, the target loses a healing surge and the Vina wraith regains 36 HP.

*Spawn Wraith*
Any humanoid killed by the Vina Wraith rises as a free willed Wraith at the start of it's creator's next turn, appearing in the space where it died. Raising the slain creature does not destroy the Wraith.

*Cold Soul* ♦ *Necrotic*
The Vina Wraith deals an extra 1d6 necrotic damage against any target it has combat advantage against.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Intimidate +11, Stealth +13
*Str* 4 (+0) *Dex* 20 (+8) *Wis* 16 (+6) *Con* 16 (+6) *Int* 8 (+2) *Cha* 16 (+6)*Equipment* None

It's a wraith that has lived long enough to have an advanced connection with the negative energy plane.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Ta-Dah

Sorry if it's not exactly what you wanted. I'm really bad at converting from older editions.

*Abat-dolor*
*Level 12 Soldier*
*Medium Immortal Humanoid*
*XP* 700
*Initiative* +12
*Senses* Perception +15, Darkvision
*HP* 123; *Bloodied* 61
*AC* 28; *Fortitude* 24, *Reflex* 24, *Will* 24
*Speed* 6, fly 4 (hover), teleport 4

 *Greatsword* (Standard; at-will)
+19 Vs. AC, 2d6+5 damage

 *Black Essence* (Standard; at-will)
+17 Vs. Reflex, 1d8+5 acid damage and ongoing 10 acid damage.

 *Faerie Fire* (Minor; at-will)
+17 Vs. Reflex, The target takes a -4 to all defenses (save ends)

*Summon Abat-dolor* (Standard; encounter)
There is a 50% chance that another abat-dolor appears in a square adjacent to this one. It acts immediately after it's summoner. Summoned abat dolors cannot use the Summon Abat-dolor ability for 24 hours

*Terrifying Prescence*
Any creature the Abat-dolor has combat advantage against takes -4 on attack rolls against it.

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* Common, Abbysal
*Skills* Endurance +15, Intimidate +15
*Str* 19 (+10) *Dex* 19 (+10) *Wis* 19 (+10) *Con* 19 (+10) *Int* 19 (+10) *Cha* 19 (+10)
*Equipment* Greatsword, Bronze armor, Black Essence

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

*Soel*, here is an interpretation of the Lythlyx as a level 10 solo. I used the link you provided as inspiration.


*Lythlyx* Level 10 Solo Brute 
Large Aberrant Beast XP 2,500 

*Initiative* +9 and +2 (roll once) *Senses* Perception +11, darkvision 
*HP* 424; Bloodied 212; see Bloodied Twist 
*AC* 24; *Fortitude* 25 (23), *Reflex* 24, *Will* 21 (24)
*Immune* charm, sleep; 
*Resist* 10 psychic 
*Saving Throws* +5 
*Speed* 3, fly 6 (hover), swim 6 
*Action Points* 2 

 *Body Whip* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +13 vs. AC; 2d8+6 damage 

 *Coil Foe* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 2; attack +13 vs. AC; 2d6+6 damage; on hit target is pulled into 
Lythlyx's square and grabbed (escape ends), escaping creatures may 
appear in any square adjacent to the Lythlyx, Lythlyx may grab up to 4 
medium or small creatures at any one time and may move as normal while 
carrying creatures, this movement does not provoke opportunity attacks 
from grabbed creatures 

 *Constrict* (Standard; at-will) *♦** grabbed target only*
Grabbed target only; Attack +11 vs. Fortitude; 3d6+6 damage 

 *Constricting Spiral* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** grabbed target only*
Attacks all targets currently grabbed by Lythlyx; attack +11 vs. Fortitude; 
2d6+6 damage; hit or miss Lythlyx may shift 2 squares after making this 
attack 

 *Blood Drain* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 1/round, grabbed target only*
Attacks all grabbed targets; attack +11 vs. Fortitude; on hit target takes 
a cumulative -1 penalty to its Fortitude defence until it takes an extended 
rest 

 *Psychic Torture* (Standard; encounter) *♦** psychic, while bloodied only*
While bloodied only; range 10; attack +14 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+3 psychic 
damage; on hit target is stunned and takes 5 ongoing psychic damage 
(save ends both) 

 *Psychic Shockwave* (Standard; encounter) *♦** psychic, only while *
*bloodied*
Only while bloodied; burst 5; does not target grabbed creatures; attack 
+14 vs. Will; 2d10+3 psychic damage; on hit target is pushed 2 squares 
and dazed (save ends) 

*Spiral Jaunt* (Move; recharge ) *♦** teleport, while bloodied only*
While bloodied only; Lythlyx teleports 6 squares as a move action and 
carries any grabbed creatures with it 

*Threatening Reach *
Lythlyx has threatening reach (2) with its Body Whip attack 

*Multiple Actions *
Lythlyx acts twice in a round on initiative +9 and +2 (roll once), each 
initiative is counted as a new turn 

*Bloodied Twist* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** when bloodied*
When bloodied Lythlyx undergoes a subtle mental shift, it takes a -2 
penalty to its Fortitude defence but gains a +3 bonus to its Will Defence 
and may use its Psychic Shockwave, Psychic Torture and Spiral Jaunt 
powers 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Acrobatics +14, Endurance +14 
*Str* 22 (+11) *Dex* 18 (+9) *Wis* 12 (+6) 
*Con* 18 (+9) *Int* 10 (+5) *Cha* 16 (+8)


----------



## avin

The Vina (heheh) Wraith is FANTASTIC, TYVM!


----------



## Sporemine

Im stumped on the aleax... Mesh, have you got any ideas?

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Twilightwaits

Edit: Original request pulled. Spore said it would be a good idea to  post my request for help to this thread, so here I go.

The quick and dirty:

-A Solo Lurker/Artillery monster between level 3-5 designed to fight 5 PC's

-Looks like a cross between a Drider and a Gnoll/Bugbear/Hobgoblin

-Reflects a physically unstable, highly magical aberrant mutation designed for war

- Is Large or Huge Sized

-Is capable of fighting in three dimensions via a network of cabling, platforms, catwalks, and iron beams

-Doesn't possess an obvious or easily exploitable weakness

-Is challenging enough to provide a satisfying end encounter for a dungeon, but doesn't instagib PC's, and isn't a annoying monster to fight.

Thats really all I've got as far as requirements, Spore. If there's anything else you need to know, feel free to post and say so. I'll fill in what I can.


----------



## Mesh Hong

Sporemine said:


> Im stumped on the aleax... Mesh, have you got any ideas?




It is practically impossible to design a creature that is a copy of a PC who you know nothing about. My only solution would be:-

*Aleax* (variable level creature, XP as per standard creature of appropraite level)

Take the PCs character sheet and photocopy it, change the race to Immortal and add the language Supernal.

Add power
*There can be only one* 
Aleax cannot take damage or effects from any source other than from the PC that it has been sent to challange


really it was a bit of a silly request


----------



## Soel

The Lythlyx and Abat Dolor look great guys! I'm probably going to make the Dolor as several variants, myself.

As far as the Aleax, I was thinking along the lines of a foe that can repeat ones attacks against them, some interrupt abilities towards their victim, and possibly has some denial of power abilities like the Enigma of Vecna from Thunderspire Labyrinth (can't use dailies, etc,) and of course a superior marking effect (maybe something that makes the target only able to attack the Aleax.) 

Certainly this is a monster that players would hate, but its a special purpose monster, so it won't likely appear more than once in a given campaign. Also, it would have a tangible reward for its defeat, so I think it evens out with the rat bastardness. 

I don't think its a silly request at all, but rather a interesting challenge for conversion within 4e's monster design framework, perhaps even a stress-test thereof. Maybe conversion is a wrong way to think of it, but rather a 4e reinvisioning, like so may other monsters that have reappeared in 4e, and are similar, yet different at the same time.


----------



## Mesh Hong

Soel, I have been looking back through my own campaign creatures and have pulled out the closest creatures I have used to the style you are after.

These two creatures use the PCs own attacks against them, and were quite entertaining.


*Drow Shadow Caster* Level 11 Controller
Medium Fey Humanoid XP 600

*Initiative* +9 *Senses* Perception +14
*Dancing Shadows* (shadow) aura 10; enemies inside aura take a -1 
penalty to attack
*HP* 114; Bloodied 57
*AC* 25; *Fortitude* 23, *Reflex* 25, *Will* 23
*Speed* 6

 *Dagger Stab* (Standard; at-will)
Attack +16 vs. AC; 1d8+3 damage

 *Subvert Shadow* (Standard; at-will) *♦** shadow, illusion*
Range 15; attack +15 vs. Will; on hit targets shadow makes a melee basic 
attack against them (using the shadows owners current stats)

 *Control Shadow* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** shadow, illusion*
Range 15; attack +15 vs. Will; on hit targets shadow makes an will attack 
against any target in range (using the shadows owners current stats)

 *Steal Shadow* (Standard; encounter) *♦** shadow, illusion*
Range 15; attack +15 vs. Will; on hit targets shadow seems to detach and 
shifts up to the owners speed then makes an attack using any encounter 
power that the owner knows against any target in range (using the 
shadows owners current stats)

*Final Blow* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** on death*
On death Caster makes a Subvert Shadow attack as an immediate free 
action

*Slip Through Shadow* (Minor; at-will) *♦** teleport, 1/round*
Caster may teleport 2 squares as a minor action

*Alignment* Evil *Languages* common, elven
*Skills* Acrobatics +14, Stealth +14,Perception +14
*Str* 16 (+8) *Dex* 18 (+9) *Wis* 18 (+9)
*Con* 18 (+9) *Int* 22 (+11) *Cha* 16 (+8)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Drow Master Shadow Caster* Level 13 Elite Controller
Medium Fey Humanoid XP 1,600

*Initiative* +11 *Senses* Perception +11
*Dancing Shadows* (shadow) aura 10; enemies inside aura take a -1 
penalty to attack
*HP* 264; Bloodied 132
*AC* 29; *Fortitude* 25, *Reflex* 28, *Will* 27
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 7
*Action Points* 1

 *Longsword Slash* (Standard; at-will)
Attack +18 vs. AC; 2d6+4 damage

 *Subvert Shadows* (Standard; at-will) *♦** shadow, illusion*
2 attacks (different targets); range 20; attack +17 vs. Will; on hit targets 
shadow makes a melee basic attack against them (using the shadows 
owners current stats)

 *Control Shadows* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** shadow, illusion*
2 attacks (different targets); range 20; attack +17 vs. Will; on hit targets 
shadow makes an will attack against any target in range (using the 
shadows owners current stats)

 *Steal Shadow* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** shadow, illusion*
Range 15; attack +17 vs. Will; on hit targets shadow seems to detach and 
shifts up to the owners speed then makes an attack using any encounter 
power that the owner knows against any target in range (using the 
shadows owners current stats)

 *Master Steal Shadow* (Standard; encounter) *♦** shadow, illusion*
Range 15; attack +17 vs. Will; on hit targets shadow seems to detach and 
shifts up to the owners speed then makes an attack using any daily power 
that the owner knows against any target in range (using the shadows 
owners current stats)

*Slip Through Shadow* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 1/round*
Master may teleport 4 squares as a minor action

*Alignment* Evil *Languages* common, elven
*Str* 18 (+10) *Dex* 20 (+11) *Wis* 20 (+11)
*Con* 20 (+11) *Int* 22 (+12) *Cha* 18 (+10)


----------



## Mesh Hong

*Twilightwaits*, how about something along these lines….

*Bugolith mark 1* Level 5 Solo Skirmisher 
Huge Aberrant Beast XP 1,000 

*Initiative* +8 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision 
*HP* 248; Bloodied 124 
*AC* 21; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 17 
*Resist* 10 acid 
*Saving Throws* +5 
*Speed* 6, climb 5 (spiderclimb) 
*Action Points* 2 

 *Mace Swing Cleave* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +10 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage; on hit creature may cleave a 
secondary target for 3 damage 

 *Leg Slam* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 2/round*
Reach 2; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d4+3 damage; on hit target is either 
knocked prone or pushed 2 squares (Bugolith's choice) 

 *Double Swing* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** while bloodied only*
2 attacks; attack +10 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage; if creature hits two 
different target with this attack then it may cleave a third adjacent target 
for 6 damage 

 *Acid Spit* (Standard; at-will) *♦** acid, cannot use while bloodied*
Range 10/20; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 2d6+4 acid damage; on hit target 
takes 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends) 

 *Weakened Acid Spit* (Standard; at-will) *♦** acid, only while bloodied*
Range 10/20; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d8+4 acid damage; on hit target 
takes 3 ongoing acid damage (save ends) 

 *Acid Spray* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** acid*
Close blast 3; attack +8 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+4 acid damage; on hit target 
takes a -1 penalty to speed and AC defence (save ends both); on miss 
half damage 

 *Acidic Cloud* (Standard; encounter) *♦** acid, zone*
Burst 2; attack +8 vs. Fortitude; 3d6+4 acid damage; hit or miss creates 
a zone that lasts until the end of the encounter; all creatures entering or 
starting their turn inside zone take 5 acid damage 

*Mighty Leap* (Move; recharge ) 
Bugolith leaps (shifts) 6 squares as a move action, this move may take it 
through enemy squares but it must end in clear space 

*Abominable Resilience* (Immediate Reaction; encounter) *♦** Bugolith *
*receives an effect that a save can end, recharges when first *
*bloodied *
Bugolith makes a saving throw against the effect as an immediate 
reaction, this power recharges when the Bugolith becomes bloodied 

*Combat Advantage *
Bugolith deals an additional 1d6 damage with its Mace Swing Cleave and 
Double Swing powers against creatures granting it combat advantage 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* common 
*Skills* Athletics +10, Endurance +9 
*Str* 16 (+5) *Dex* 18 (+6) *Wis* 12 (+3) 
*Con* 14 (+4) *Int* 6 (+0) *Cha* 3 (-2) 
*Equipment* heavy mace


----------



## Nebulous

I made a fairly powerful wizard (untested) by sampling some character powers. I actually think this guy would be quite fun in a fight, with some tweaking.  He feels more like a wizard from past editions because he's going to cast multiple spells the party probably won't expect.


----------



## Sporemine

Mesh Hong said:


> *Twilightwaits*, how about something along these lines….
> 
> *Bugolith mark 1* Level 5 Solo Skirmisher
> Huge Aberrant Beast XP 1,000
> 
> *Initiative* +8 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision
> *HP* 248; Bloodied 124
> *AC* 21; *Fortitude* 18, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 17
> *Resist* 10 acid
> *Saving Throws* +5
> *Speed* 6, climb 5 (spiderclimb)
> *Action Points* 2
> 
> *Mace Swing Cleave* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +10 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage; on hit creature may cleave a
> secondary target for 3 damage
> 
> *Leg Slam* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 2/round*
> Reach 2; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d4+3 damage; on hit target is either
> knocked prone or pushed 2 squares (Bugolith's choice)
> 
> *Double Swing* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** while bloodied only*
> 2 attacks; attack +10 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage; if creature hits two
> different target with this attack then it may cleave a third adjacent target
> for 6 damage
> 
> *Acid Spit* (Standard; at-will) *♦** acid, cannot use while bloodied*
> Range 10/20; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 2d6+4 acid damage; on hit target
> takes 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends)
> 
> *Weakened Acid Spit* (Standard; at-will) *♦** acid, only while bloodied*
> Range 10/20; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d8+4 acid damage; on hit target
> takes 3 ongoing acid damage (save ends)
> 
> *Acid Spray* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** acid*
> Close blast 3; attack +8 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+4 acid damage; on hit target
> takes a -1 penalty to speed and AC defence (save ends both); on miss
> half damage
> 
> *Acidic Cloud* (Standard; encounter) *♦** acid, zone*
> Burst 2; attack +8 vs. Fortitude; 3d6+4 acid damage; hit or miss creates
> a zone that lasts until the end of the encounter; all creatures entering or
> starting their turn inside zone take 5 acid damage
> 
> *Mighty Leap* (Move; recharge )
> Bugolith leaps (shifts) 6 squares as a move action, this move may take it
> through enemy squares but it must end in clear space
> 
> *Abominable Resilience* (Immediate Reaction; encounter) *♦** Bugolith *
> *receives an effect that a save can end, recharges when first *
> *bloodied *
> Bugolith makes a saving throw against the effect as an immediate
> reaction, this power recharges when the Bugolith becomes bloodied
> 
> *Combat Advantage *
> Bugolith deals an additional 1d6 damage with its Mace Swing Cleave and
> Double Swing powers against creatures granting it combat advantage
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* common
> *Skills* Athletics +10, Endurance +9
> *Str* 16 (+5) *Dex* 18 (+6) *Wis* 12 (+3)
> *Con* 14 (+4) *Int* 6 (+0) *Cha* 3 (-2)
> *Equipment* heavy mace




I think it needs sneak... otherwise, it looks good.


----------



## Sporemine

Nebulous said:


> I made a fairly powerful wizard (untested) by sampling some character powers. I actually think this guy would be quite fun in a fight, with some tweaking. He feels more like a wizard from past editions because he's going to cast multiple spells the party probably won't expect.




First off, I need to ask you, how well does the beta of the new monster maker work? Is it worth switching from the asmor monster maker?

Secondly, this guy is totally overpowered. His damage output is variable (usually high); and all he has are encounter and daily powers (3 daily 2 encounter) after his at will attack. As well, I don't think monsters get dalies.

To fix it just change 3 or 4 of them to recharge powers, cutting the power waaaaay down.

What I would do:
Eliminate Acid Claw and Howling Hurricane

Make fireball recharge on a  or , reduce the burst to burst 2, and make the damage 3d8+5.

Change magic missiles to deal 1d8+5 damage after he's bloodied.

Make serpent swarm 3d10+5 poison damage and no burst, ignoring all cover and concealment

Leave iron to glass as it is.

Give him arcana skill.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Nebulous

Sporemine said:


> First off, I need to ask you, how well does the beta of the new monster maker work? Is it worth switching from the asmor monster maker?




100% yes, yes and yes.  It is the best program to ever make monsters, but i appreciate Asmor's contribution. 




> Secondly, this guy is totally overpowered. His damage output is variable (usually high); and all he has are encounter and daily powers (3 daily 2 encounter) after his at will attack. As well, I don't think monsters get dalies.
> 
> To fix it just change 3 or 4 of them to recharge powers, cutting the power waaaaay down.
> 
> What I would do:
> Eliminate Acid Claw and Howling Hurricane
> 
> Make fireball recharge on a  or , reduce the burst to burst 2, and make the damage 3d8+5.
> 
> Change magic missiles to deal 1d8+5 damage after he's bloodied.
> 
> Make serpent swarm 3d10+5 poison damage and no burst, ignoring all cover and concealment
> 
> Leave iron to glass as it is.
> 
> Give him arcana skill.




thanks for input. Yeah, his damage is high, and that was the main thing i would tweak (especially Hurricane).  As for removing powers completely or making them recharge...well, that sort of goes against what i wanted. Each power is only going to work once in a fight (and the Builder lets me add them as Dailies).  So, aside from Magic Missile, the wizard only has 4 one-shot attacks. And without worrying about recharge, that is 4 drastically different effects he pulls out of his hat of tricks.  Which is what i was shooting for. 

Now, assume that your baddie wizard escape and the PCs chase him, well, the Dailies aren't going to recharge for quite a while. 

Kudos

-Sporemine[/quote]


----------



## Twilightwaits

Mesh, thats absolutely amazing and awesome. Its exactly what I was hoping for!

Thank you so much. ^^ I'll be sure to check back when they fight it and let you know how it goes.

Just for giggles, though, is there any chance I can get you to share a few pointers for the process behind creating solo's? the few I've brewed up always seem too overpowered when I design them, and wind up being total flops at the table -_-


----------



## SkidAce

Thanks again everyone for the snakes, they went over very well in the adventure.  I am currently adding them to the monster builder.  It is an excellent tool.

Thanks Asmor for the work you did previously.


----------



## Mesh Hong

Nebulous said:


> thanks for input. Yeah, his damage is high, and that was the main thing i would tweak (especially Hurricane). As for removing powers completely or making them recharge...well, that sort of goes against what i wanted. Each power is only going to work once in a fight (and the Builder lets me add them as Dailies). So, aside from Magic Missile, the wizard only has 4 one-shot attacks. And without worrying about recharge, that is 4 drastically different effects he pulls out of his hat of tricks. Which is what i was shooting for.
> 
> Now, assume that your baddie wizard escape and the PCs chase him, well, the Dailies aren't going to recharge for quite a while.




I don't want to be too controversial here but I don't think he is overpowered, in some ways he is underpowered.

I get his HPs to be 148 (yours 111)

I get his defences (after elite bonuses)
*AC* 23 *Fortitude* 20 *Reflex* 23 *Will* 22

he hasn't got any resistances, I would probably give an elite wizard some sort of resistance item, if he was supposed to be the rough equivalent of a PC I would give him some eqipment from the books and give him some abilities based roughly on them. (this means that he has something logical to loot)

*General*
I get the attack bonuses higher than you.
vs. AC should be +16
vs. NADs should be +14

*Magic Missiles*
I am a little dubious of him being able to use this attack as an opportunity attack (?) other than that its standard damage, no extra effect and he can make two attacks when bloodied. If anything its underpowered as a level 9 elite should probably have an at will double attack.

*Acid Claw*
This is not much better than magic missile, in fact it might be worse because it is only 1 attack.

I would change this to 3d6+5 damage and target takes 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends) and all creatures adjacent take 5 acid damage and 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends)

*Fireball*
I think this should be area burst 2 within 15 squares (your notation is a little hard to follow)

*Serpent Swarm*
I would make this an attack it could only do when it was bloodied, as a nasty surprise, it would also help pacing. I would consider dropping it to burst 2 but I am not sure it needs that.

*Howling Hurricane*
As written this power is a little over the top for a creature, especially an elite.
I would make it area burst 3 within 15 squares; attack +14 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+5 damage; creates zone, Wizard may slide any creature starting its turn inside the zone 2 squares, Wizard may move the zone 4 squares as a move action, minor action to sustain

*Iron to Glass*
Its an interesting power, I don't like the way that it affects a creature rather than a weapon. I would probably go with something a little simpler; 

*Iron to Glass* (standard, recharge )
attack +14 vs. Reflex; on hit targets weapon is transmuted into glass, if the weapon is used it will break and be destroyed after resolution of the attack. (I would then allow some sort of arcane ritual to mend items during an extended rest)

This wizard is obviously meant to be a "named" threat and would be used in an important plot encounter, with that being the case he should be dangerous and memorable. These powers make him dangerous and memorable.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mesh Hong

Twilightwaits said:


> Just for giggles, though, is there any chance I can get you to share a few pointers for the process behind creating solo's? the few I've brewed up always seem too overpowered when I design them, and wind up being total flops at the table -_-




My general advice for designing solo's.

1: A solo creature needs to be able to threaten multiple PCs, either by having powers that target multiple PCs or by have multiple attacks.

2: A solo should be interesting throughout the combat. One easy way of introducing variety (and therefore interest) is to give it a different selection of powers when it becomes bloodied, in some situation you can also effectively make it a different creature (for an extreme example see my other thread *Second Skin - level 20 solo*)

3: When designing powers think about attack chains, and how the creature will act in combat. _Ideally_ a creature should be able to concentrate on one threat while harrying or disrupting others, though different solos have different motivations.

4: A solo should have a way of staying mobile or escaping from being locked down. A fight becomes less interesting when a creature is locked down and the PCs just surround it and pound on it until dead.

5: A solo (especially high level solos) should have some sort of defence or reaction to status effects. Again a fight becomes less interesting when the solo is stun locked or dazed for multiple turns.

Applying these philosophies to the Bugolith

1: Its basic melee attack is a cleave so that it can effictively hit 2 targets, it can also make 2 attacks (at reach 2) for minor damage and a control effect (that might also grant it combat advantage for its main attack). It also has birst and blast powers.

2: When bloodied the bugolith can make a double attack, (which I built in motivation to attack 2 different targets so that it can damage a third). I also made its ranged attack weaker when bloodied to encourage it to close in and concentrate on melee.

3: I pictured the bugolith using its legs to knock enemies prone or push them off ledges or into its acid cloud, then using its mace to attack prone creatures. It could also use its blast power in hit and run attacks, using its spider climb to perch in a difficult to reach position.

4: I gave it mighty leap in an effort to keep it mobile, this way if it is surrounded it can leap away and reposition itself.

5: I gave it Abominable Resiliance as a limited status effect resistance.

Anyway I hope this basic commentary helps.


----------



## Twilightwaits

Actually, it does, Mesh. I greatly appreciate it ^^ Mucho gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## Zinovia

*Bone Dragon*

I'd like a bone dragon for an upcoming fight.  It should be a solo undead, and probably about level 9-10 range.  I'm not sure what other role it should be - I'd say probably artillery or skirmisher rather than brute or soldier.  I'm using it to replace a (spoiler) 



Spoiler



green dragon in _Thunderspire Labyrinth_


  The group is likely to be level 7-8 when they get there.  Despite being made up of tattered skin and bones, it should be able to fly still for the sake of maneuverability.  My group is melee heavy (shield fighter, assault swordmage, taclord, rogue, and warlock) and I want to use that against them a bit in this fight.  We may have an invoker as well, depending on circumstances.  

I was thinking of just reflavoring one of the MM2 dragons, but I'm not sure what kinds of powers it should have. Thanks for the great thread!  There's a lot of interesting monsters here.


----------



## Sporemine

*Bone Dragon*
*Level 9 Solo Skirmisher*
*Huge Natural Animate (Undead)*
*XP* 2,000
*Initiative* +9
*Senses* Perception +12, Darkvision

*Chilling Presence* aura 3; 
All living creatures in the aura take a -2 penalty reflex defense.

*Chill of Death (Cold, Necrotic)* aura 1;
All creatures in the aura at the start of their turns take 5 cold and necrotic damage.

*HP* 388; *Bloodied* 194
*AC* 23; *Fortitude* 21, *Reflex* 21, *Will* 21
*Resist* 15 Necrotic, 15 Cold; *Vulnerable* 15 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* 6 (8), Fly 8 (See Tatters)
*Action Points* 2

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will) ♦ *Cold, Necrotic*
+14 Vs. AC, 2d6+5 cold and necrotic damage.

 *Dead Chill* (Standard; recharge ) ♦ *Cold, Necrotic*
Burst 2, +12 Vs. Reflex, 3d8+5 cold and necrotic damage.

 *Corrupted Breath Weapon* (Standard; recharge ) ♦ *Cold, Necrotic*
Burst 2 within 10, +12 Vs. Reflex, 3d10+5 cold and necrotic damage.

 *Roar* (Standard; recharge )+12 Vs. Will, the target is Dazed and slowed and takes ongoing 5 (10 when bloodied) cold and necrotic damage. 

*Tatters* (Immediate Reaction, When bloodied) ♦ *Cold, Necrotic*
When bloodied, The Bone Dragon loses it's ability to fly as it's wings desintigrate (It lands safely if it was flying at the time), all of it's attacks deal an additional 5 ongoing necrotic and cold damage (save ends) And gains the chill of death aura.

*Death Throes* (None, When reduced to 0 HP) ♦ *Cold, Necrotic*
Burst 5, +12 Vs. Reflex, 4d8+5 cold and necrotic damage and ongoing 10 cold and necrotic damage.

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* Draconic
*Skills* Diplomacy +12, Intimidate +12
*Str* 17 (+7) *Dex* 17 (+7) *Wis* 17 (+7) *Con* 17 (+7) *Int* 17 (+7) *Cha* 17 (+7)
*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Zinovia

Very nice, thank you!  I like the Tatters ability as a way to make the parameters of the fight change midway through.  It makes the group feel like they have accomplished something when they ground it, despite the damage increase.  

I'm still thinking about what I want to do with regards to solo monsters and stun/daze powers used against them.  I may give it some kind of out so it can lessen the effects of those, or may house rule all solos so they can always save even against "end of your next turn" powers. I don't like the idea that a debuff will last longer if you miss than if you hit with it (EoYNT vs Save ends).  

Thanks for the dragon!


----------



## Derulbaskul

Mesh Hong said:


> (snip) *Subvert Shadow* (snip) *Control Shadow* (snip) *Steal Shadow*  (snip)




Those powers are really clever and full of flavour. Thanks for posting them!

I can imagine a fomorian arcanist of the Feydark or a cleric of Shar (in Forgotten Realms) using similar powers. Very cool. _Edit:_ They would also work well for a necromancer pulling an enemy's soul from its body. Wow.


----------



## Sporemine

Derulbaskul said:


> Those powers are really clever and full of flavour. Thanks for posting them!
> 
> I can imagine a fomorian arcanist of the Feydark or a cleric of Shar (in Forgotten Realms) using similar powers. Very cool. _Edit:_ They would also work well for a necromancer pulling an enemy's soul from its body. Wow.




Do you want anything in the vein of shadow stealing necromancers? It can be done if you want one.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Derulbaskul

Sporemine said:


> Do you want anything in the vein of shadow stealing necromancers? It can be done if you want one.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




Thanks, mate. If you want to pump one out I would be delighted to see it.

BTW, thanks in part to the ideas on this thread I have spent a big chunk of today playing with WotC's monster maker. I think I'm in love....


----------



## Sporemine

Okay, i'll try to get around to it sometime today. I might try to get the WoTC monster maker later (I currently use asmor.)

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*Shadowmancer*
*Level 12 Elite Controller*
*Medium Shadow Humanoid*
*XP* 1,400
*Initiative* +10
*Senses* Perception +15, Darkvision, Blindsense (see shadow control)

*Storm of Shadows* 
aura 3; All creatures that use sight take a -2 to attack rolls.

*HP* 246; *Bloodied* 123
*AC* 26; *Fortitude* 24, *Reflex* 24, *Will* 24
*Resist* 10 Necrotic; *Vulnerable* 10 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6, see Shadow Jump
*Action Points* 1

 *Subvert Shadow* (Standard; at-will)
Range 15; attack +16 Vs. Will; on hit the target's shadow makes a basic melee attack against them (the attack uses the owner's current stats)

 *Control Shadow* (Standard; recharge )
Range 15; attack +16 Vs. Will; on hit the target's shadow makes and at will attack against any target in range (using the shadow's current stats).

 *Steal Shadow* (Standard; encounter)
Range 15; attack +16 Vs. Will; on hit target's shadow seems to detatch and shifts up to the owner's speed and then makes an attack using any encounter power that the owner knows against any target in range (using the owner's current stats)

*Shadow Jump* (Immediate Reaction, when hit with an attack; recharge )
The shadowmancer teleports to the shadow is is posessing with it's contorl shadow power, appearing to step out of the creature's shadow.

*Shadow Control* (Standard; encounter)
+16 Vs. Will; The creature's shadow grants the shadomancer blindsense from it's space. It has line of sight from and can use any attack it knows as if it was in that space.

*Shadow Advantage*
The shadowmancer gains combat advantage and deals an extra 1d6 points of damage against any creature it's affecting with it's shadow control ability

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* Common, Undercommon
*Skills* Arcana +15, Diplomacy +15, Insight +15
*Str* 19 (+10) *Dex* 19 (+10) *Wis* 19 (+10) *Con* 19 (+10) *Int* 19 (+10) *Cha* 19 (+10)
*Equipment* Necromancer's Robes


----------



## Derulbaskul

Love it. The shadow jump power is particularly interesting. It might make a really cool immediate interrupt power as well. The only thing is that the stolen/controlled shadows don't have a duration so where can the shadowmancer actually jump to?

Control shadow... should be "owner's current stats", yes?

XP awarded. Thanks very much!


----------



## Sporemine

No problem Derulbaskul, any time. The EXP is also appreciated.

Here's everything that has been requested and made thus far.
Surprisingly, we missed a few. If I screw this list up somehow, point it
out please.

Finished

Snakes:
Constrictor snake
Viper snake
Snake swarm
Spitting snake
Deathstep asp
Redfang snake (young)
Redfang snake
Brownscale constrictor
Dire snake
Brownscale constrictor (elder)

Mold:
Yellow mold
Brown mold

Pixes
Pixy
Trickster Pixy

Wolverine

Lec-weher

Ki-rin

Necromancer

Stygian golem

Lythlyx


Abat-dolor

Vina wraith

Drow shadow Caster

Drow master Shadow Caster

Bugolith mark 1

Malicious wizard

Bone dragon

Shadowmancer

Necrosis carnex

Mageripper swarm

Void Shard


Unfinished

Quori:
(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

Centaur:
Centaur Archer (level 1 artillery)
Centaur Knight (level 2 brute)
Centaur Swordsman (level 1 Skirmisher)
Centaur Mastermind (Elite level 2 controller, Leader)

"Mental disease thingy"

Swanmays

Bird maidens

Pole arm guy

Third level guard

Aleax

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Mutated cow

*Bessie
Level 1 Solo Soldier*
*Large Aberrant Beast*
_*XP* 500_
_*Initiative* +3_
_*Senses* Perception +6_
_*HP* 116; *Bloodied* 58_
_*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 13, *Will* 13_
_*Saving Throws* +5_
_*Speed* 6_
_*Action Points* 2_

_ *Kick* (Standard; at-will)_
_+8 Vs. AC, 1d10+3 Damage._

_ *Charge* (Standard; recharge )_
_Bessie shifts 4 squares and makes the following attack, +6 Vs. Reflex, 3d6+3 damage. Secondary attack, +6 Vs. Reflex and the is knocked prone._

_ *Stomp* (Standard; at-will, target must be prone)_
_+8 Vs. AC, 2d6+3 damage_

*Used to be a cow*
_Bessie gains +2 to all opportunity attacks_

_*Alignment* Chaotic Evil_
_*Languages* None_
_*Skills* Acrobatics +6, Athletics +6_
_*Str* 13 (+1) *Dex* 13 (+1) *Wis* 13 (+1) *Con* 13 (+1) *Int* 13 (+1) *Cha* 13 (+1)_
_*Equipment* None_

_Kudos_

_-Sporemine_


----------



## Mesh Hong

I did the Swanmay a while back.


----------



## Mesh Hong

I have an alternate proposal for your Bone Dragon, depending on how much of a threat you want it to be. This is based off your design goal and Spormines creature.

From looking at your party set up they don’t seem to have much in the way of healing (I am used to a 6 man group containing a cleric, paladin, tac warlord and an infernal warlock that hands out lots of temp HPs), but only you can tell if a creature is too much for them to handle.

*Bone Dragon* Level 9 Solo Skirmisher 
Huge Natural Magical Beast (undead) XP 2,000 

*Initiative* +11 *Senses* Perception +11, darkvision 
*Aura of Cling Ice* (cold, activates when first bloodied) aura 5; All undead 
allies inside aura gain 15 resist against all damage except radiant 
*HP* 376; Bloodied 188; see Explosion of Shattered Bone 
*AC* 25; *Fortitude* 21, *Reflex* 24, *Will* 23 
*Immune* disease, poison; 
*Resist* 15 necrotic, 15 cold; *Vulnerable* 10 radiant 
*Saving Throws* +5 
*Speed* 6, fly 8 (clumsy) 
*Action Points* 2 

 *Raking Claws* (Standard; at-will) 
2 attack against the same target; attack +12 vs. AC; 1d6+5 damage 

 *Chilling Bite* (Standard; at-will) *♦** necrotic, cold*
Reach 2; attack +14 vs. AC; 2d8+5 necrotic damage; on hit target is 
slowed and takes 5 ongoing cold damage (save ends both) 

 *Aggressive Assault* (Standard; recharge ) 
Bone Dragon makes 2 raking claw attacks against different targets and a 
Chilling Bite attack 

 *Tail Slap* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** hit by melee attack*
When hit by a melee attack Bone Dragon may make the following attack 
against its aggressor as an immediate reaction; reach 2; attack +12 vs. 
Fortitude; 1d6+3 damage; on hit target is pushed 2 squares; hit or miss 
Bone Dragon may shift 2 squares after making this attack 

 *Unholy Fear* (Standard; encounter) *♦** fear*
Burst 5; attack +12 vs. Will; on hit target is stunned until the end of their 
next turn, aftereffect target takes a -2 penalty to attack (save ends) 

 *Breath of Cold Death* (Standard; recharge 56) *♦** necrotic, cold*
Close blast 5; attack +12 vs. Reflex; 3d8+5 necrotic and cold damage; on 
miss half damage 

 *Explosion of Shattered Bone* (Immediate Reaction) *♦** when first bloodied*
When first bloodied the Bone Dragons wings, tail and bone spines along its 
back explode in a shower of necrotic energy and bone fragments as an 
immediate free reaction; burst 10; attack +12 vs. Reflex; 2d6+3 necrotic 
damage; hit or miss 10 Cold Claw Skeletons rise from the bone fragments 
in any free space within burst (but cannot appear adjacent to a PC); after 
this reaction Bone Dragon takes a -2 penalty to AC, cannot fly, loses the 
use of its Tail Slap attack and gains its Aura of Clinging Ice 

*Headband of Resilience* (Immediate Interrupt; encounter) *♦** necrotic*
When Bone Dragon is subject to a status effect it may make a saving 
throw to negate the effect as an immediate interrupt action 

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* common, draconic 
*Skills* Arcana +10, Diplomacy +13, Dungeoneering +11, Intimidate +13 
*Str* 16 (+7) *Dex* 20 (+9) *Wis* 14 (+6) 
*Con* 14 (+6) *Int* 12 (+5) *Cha* 18 (+8) 
*Equipment* Headband of Resilience

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New item:-
*Headband of Resilience* (head slot, level 8)
*Property:* Gain a +1 bonus to Will defence
*Power:*
*Resilient Resolve* (encounter, immediate interrupt) *♦** necrotic*
When subject to an ongoing status effect you may make a saving throw 
to negate the effect as an immediate interrupt action, you still take any 
damage as normal. Whenever you use this ability roll a d20 on the result of 
a 1 or a 20 the Headband shatters and all its magics are lost.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cold Claw Skeleton* Level 8 Minion 
Small Natural Animate (undead) XP 0 (see Bone Dragon) 

*Initiative* +9 Senses *Perception* +4, darkvision 
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion. 
*AC* 22; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 21, *Will* 18 
*Immune* disease, poison; 
*Resist* 10 necrotic, also see Bone Dragon; *Vulnerable* 5 radiant 
*Speed* 6 

 *Cold Claw Swipe* (Standard; at-will) *♦** cold*
Attack +13 vs. AC; 10 cold damage; on hit if Skeleton has combat 
advantage against the target it is also immobilised (save ends) 

*Speed of the Dead *
Cold Claw Skeleton gains a +2 bonus to hit when making opportunity 
attacks 

*Cold Cunning* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** When missed by melee attack*
When missed by a melee attack Cold Claw Skeleton may Slide its 
aggressor 1 square and then may shift 1 square and an immediate reaction 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Str* 16 (+7) *Dex* 20 (+9) *Wis* 10 (+4) 
*Con* 10 (+4) *Int* 3 (+0) *Cha* 3 (+0)


----------



## Sporemine

Looks good mesh, I dunno if 10 skeletons is going to slow down combat or not, especially with resist 15 all. Theres a good chance that'll negate area damage and make killing them a slowed mess.

Maybe 5 would be better and have another 5 released at death

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*City Guard*
*Level 3 Brute*
*Medium Natural Humanoid*
*XP* 150
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +8
*HP* 54; *Bloodied* 27
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Speed* 6

 *Greatsword* (Standard; at-will)
+6 Vs. AC, 1d10+3 damage 

* Hand Crossbow* (Standard; at-will)
+4 Vs. Reflex, 1d10+3 damage

 *Hamstring* (Standard; recharge )
The Guard makes a greatsword attack against the target. If it hits the target is also slowed.

*Alignment* Lawful Good
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Athletics +8, Intimidate +8
*Str* 14 (+3) *Dex* 14 (+3) *Wis* 14 (+3) *Con* 14 (+3) *Int* 14 (+3) *Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Heavy sheild, Greatsword, Chainmail

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

Sporemine said:


> I dunno if 10 skeletons is going to slow down combat or not, especially with resist 15 all. Theres a good chance that'll negate area damage and make killing them a slowed mess.
> 
> Maybe 5 would be better and have another 5 released at death




With solos I usually try and stay away from on death effects, but yes you could summon some skeletons on death. The problem with that would be that 5 minions wouldn't really be a threat at that point so it probably wouldn't be an exciting end to the combat.

I gave the dragon a range 5 aura that gives resisitance to the skeletons for the specific reason of making them more difficult to wipe out with area attacks, though single target attacks should kill them quite easily. Also they do not gain any resistance to radiant damage so radiant attacks will still cut them down. I also think it won't be that difficult to get the skeletons out of the dragons aura (or the dragon away from the skeleton) it will just require a quick change of tactics.

One thing I havn't done is allow any xp for the additional skeletons. If you wanted you could increase the encounter by one level (to level 10) for XP award only and stick with the same creature stats. Personally I don't think thats necessary, but it is something anyone running it could consider depending on their group.


----------



## George1972

As I posted earlier, this villian was in Ravenloft - *Jacqueline* Montarri

She was "cursed" insofar as her actual head was gone but she could place another's head in it's place and could use the abilities/knowledge of the former owner of said head while she was wearing it. 

I would guess that she could use abilities up to her level...but have no clue how to stat her I do believe she was a rouge...... and I plan on have her at level 15 or so

*edit* found out she started as a 5th fighter, but I still need her level 15 and don't see her as a defender.


----------



## Rechan

Mesh Hong said:


> *Raking Claws* (Standard; at-will)
> 2 attack against the same target; attack +12 vs. AC; 1d6+5 damage
> 
> *Aggressive Assault* (Standard; recharge )
> Bone Dragon makes 2 raking claw attacks against different targets and a
> Chilling Bite attack



So, the Dragon makes 4 claw attacks (2 against 2 targets) or 2 attacks (1 against 2 targets)?


----------



## Mesh Hong

> Originally Posted by *Mesh Hong*
> 
> 
> _ *Raking Claws* (Standard; at-will) _
> _2 attack against the same target; attack +12 vs. AC; 1d6+5 damage _
> 
> _ *Aggressive Assault* (Standard; recharge ) _
> _Bone Dragon makes 2 raking claw attacks against different targets and a _
> _Chilling Bite attack _






Rechan said:


> So, the Dragon makes 4 claw attacks (2 against 2 targets) or 2 attacks (1 against 2 targets)?




Sorry if it isn't clear.

*1:* The *Raking Claws* attack is 2 attacks against the same target each at +12 vs. AC dealing 1d6+5 damage.

*2:* The *Aggressive Assault* attack is a *Raking Claws* attack against a primary and secondary target, then a *Chilling Bite* attack against any target. (so yes it is a total of 4 claw attacks, 2 each against 2 targets)

I hope that clear it up.


----------



## Sporemine

Here are the unfinished monsters that were requested earlier in the thread. If anybody would like to try this with the monster builder, go ahead.

Unfinished

Quori:
(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

Centaur:
Centaur Archer (level 1 artillery)
Centaur Knight (level 2 brute)
Centaur Swordsman (level 1 Skirmisher)
Centaur Mastermind (Elite level 2 controller, Leader)

"Mental disease thingy"

Bird maidens

Pole arm guy

Aleax


----------



## Sporemine

Let there be bump...


----------



## Sporemine

Here's the first boss for my new campagain. Also, a murder of crows, just because.

*Rhaspt the Puppet (Phase 1)*
*Level 1 Solo Artillery*
*Medium Shadow Humanoid*
*XP* 500
*Initiative* +1
*Senses* Perception +6, Darkvision

*Aura of the Master* aura 1; Any creature that starts it's turn in the aura takes a -2 to will defense

*HP* 116; *Bloodied* 58
*AC* 13; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 13
*Resist* 5 Necrotic; *Vulnerable* 5 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* 6, Fly 6
*Action Points* 2

 *Onyx Dagger* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC; 1d10+3 necrotic damage.

 *Shadow Bolt* (Standard; at-will)
+6 Vs. Will;1d10+3 Necrotic damage.

 *Touch of Onyx Doom* (recharge )
+6 Vs. Will; The target is slowed (save ends). 
_First failed save:_ The target is immobilized (save ends). 
_Second failed save:_ The target is petrified, turning into an onyx statue (no save).

 *Call of the Void* (Standard; encounter)
+6 Vs. Will; 2d10+3 necrotic damage ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends) and Rhaspt can slide the target 5 squares

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* Common, Undercommon
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Arcana +8, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +6, Heal +6, Stealth +8
*Str* 13 (+1)*Dex* 16 (+3)*Wis* 13 (+1)*Con* 13 (+1)*Int* 16 (+3)*Cha* 13 (+1)
*Equipment* Robes


*Rhaspt the Puppet (Phase 1) Lore*

A character knows the following information with a successful Arcana check.
*DC 15:* Rhaspt the puppet is a cultist that has been empowered by a powerful force of shadow, trading his soul for incredible power.
*DC 20:* Rhaspt has been given the power to expose living creatures to the powers of the void. This ends with either a withered shell or an onyx statue.
*DC 25:* Rhaspt's master acts as a sheild to most dark energies, while light sears his unholy flesh.

*Murder Of Crows*
*Level 4 Skirmisher*
*Large Natural Beast (Swarm)*
*XP* 175
*Initiative* +6
*Senses* Perception +4

*Swarm Attack* aura 1; The Murder of Crows makes a basic attack as a free action against each enemy that begins it's turn in the aura.

*HP* 55; *Bloodied* 27
*AC* 18; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 16, *Will* 16
*Immune* Fear; *Resist* Half damage from melee and ranged attacks; *Vulnerable* 5 against close and area attacks
*Speed* 2, Fly 8

 *Swarm of Beaks* (Standard; at-will)
+9 Vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage.

 *Eye Peck* (Standard; at-will)
+9 Vs. Fortitude; 1d6+4 damage and the target is blinded.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Acrobatics +9, Stealth +9
*Str* 15 (+4)*Dex* 15 (+4)*Wis* 15 (+4)*Con* 15 (+4)*Int* 15 (+4)*Cha* 15 (+4)*Equipment* None


----------



## Zinovia

Mesh Hong said:


> I have an alternate proposal for your Bone Dragon, depending on how much of a threat you want it to be. This is based off your design goal and Spormines creature.
> 
> From looking at your party set up they don’t seem to have much in the way of healing (I am used to a 6 man group containing a cleric, paladin, tac warlord and an infernal warlock that hands out lots of temp HPs), but only you can tell if a creature is too much for them to handle.



Thank you for the alternate design.  I will consider both versions and see what might work best - or combine elements of both.  The group does not have much healing, especially compared to your party.  There's only the taclord and a fighter who just multi-classed to cleric.  They have a battle standard of healing, and I tend to give out enough potions that everyone has one or two available.  Their relative lack of healing is something I have to keep in mind when running encounters for them.  

As I recall, this fight is complicated by the need to avoid an enormous _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ style stone ball that rolls around a path surrounding the area they are trying to get into.  As I get closer to running that encounter, I'll review and modify it as needed.  I specifically wanted to use an undead dragon for this rather than a living one for my own sense of verisimilitude.  They have yet to actually face a real solo fight.  I had set one up, but did too poor of a job in emphasizing the currently weakened state of what had been a very powerful spirit creature.  They were afraid to fight it, and talked their way out, which was a viable choice.  I'm hoping to get a couple of solo fights in soon.  


Speaking of which, my other solo that I wanted to use is Phidias, the beholder who uses his telekinetic eye ray to create sculptures.  Of course, the subject matter is often rather disturbing, but he _is_ a beholder, and as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Phidias is quite insane, but has a true passion for art.  He commands a currently somewhat depleted tribe of hobgoblins - they lost many in their last raid.  The characters need to rescue the captured "models", as well as retrieve an important sculpture that was stolen from a religious caravan.  

The issue I found when I looked up beholders is that they are mostly elites rather than solos.  Perhaps that would work better, as I do want to include various hobgoblin henchmen and allies for him.  They will  not all be present immediately, but will come running as soon as they hear a fight.  Upon seeing a beholder, I expect that the group is going to focus fire the heck out of him.  They will try and lock him down with every control power they have.  I want him to be the big tough guy in this battle, and to not go down in 2 rounds of heavy fire.  The party will be level 5 or 6 when they meet up with him.  The Gauth is the first thing I looked at, but it needs some ways to wriggle out of control effects, and maybe it should be a solo rather than an elite.  Not having run an encounter with a solo, I'm not sure which way to go with that.  Thanks for any ideas you may have.


----------



## Delak

I have attempted to create the Centaur Archer, taking some pointers from existing creatures and changing it around for the Centaur Archer. Feedback is welcome.


*Centaur Archer*
*Level 1 Artillery*
*Large fey humanoid*
*XP:* 100
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* Perception +1; low-light vision

*HP: *25    *Bloodied:*12
*AC: * 13; *Fortitude: * 13, *Reflex: * 14, *Will: * 13
*Speed: * 8

 *Bastard Sword* (standard; at-will) Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 2 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging

 *Longbow* (standard; at-will) Weapon
Ranged 20/40; +6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
*Note: this is also a Ranged Basic Attack

 *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur hunter; at-will)
Targets the triggering creature; +6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage

 *Rain of Arrows* (standard; recharge ) Weapon
The centaur archer makes three longbow attacks, each with a -2 penalty to the attack roll.

*Alignment: * Unaligned
*Languages: * Elven
*Skills: * Athletics +6, Nature +6
*Str: * 13 (+1) *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Wis:* 13 (+1) *Con:* 13 (+1) *Int:* 10 (---) *Cha: *10 (---)
*Equipment: * Bastard sword, Longbow, Arrow x40


----------



## Sporemine

Delak said:


> I have attempted to create the Centaur Archer, taking some pointers from existing creatures and changing it around for the Centaur Archer. Feedback is welcome.
> 
> 
> *Centaur Archer*
> *Level 1 Artillery*
> *Large fey humanoid*
> *XP:* 100
> *Initiative:* +3
> *Senses:* Perception +1; low-light vision
> 
> *HP: *25 *Bloodied:*12
> *AC: *13; *Fortitude: *13, *Reflex: *14, *Will: *13
> *Speed: *8
> 
> *Bastard Sword* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> +6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 2 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging
> 
> *Longbow* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> Ranged 20/40; +6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage
> *Note: this is also a Ranged Basic Attack
> 
> *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur hunter; at-will)
> Targets the triggering creature; +6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage
> 
> *Rain of Arrows* (standard; recharge 5) Weapon
> The centaur archer makes three longbow attacks, each with a -2 penalty to the attack roll.
> 
> *Alignment: *Unaligned
> *Languages: *Elven
> *Skills: *Athletics +6, Nature +6
> *Str: *13 (+1) *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Wis:* 13 (+1) *Con:* 13 (+1) *Int:* 10 (---) *Cha: *10 (---)
> *Equipment: *Bastard sword, Longbow, Arrow x40




Well done, I think this is great. One thing though, I would make rain of arrows an encounter power and eliminate the -2 penalty. BTW, there's an emote for recharge dice 

Also, what monster maker did you use?

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*Jacqueline Montarri*
*Level 15 Solo Skirmisher*
*Medium Natural Humanoid (Undead)*
*XP* 6,000
*Initiative* +14
*Senses* Perception +17, blindsense

*Dread Aura* aura 5; 
All creatures in the aura take a -2 to AC

*HP* 740; *Bloodied* 370
*Regeneration* 5
*AC* 29; *Fortitude* 27, *Reflex* 27, *Will* 27
*Resist* 15 Necrotic; *Vulnerable* 15 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* 8
*Action Points* 2

 *Lifedrinker* (Standard; at-will)
+20 Vs. AC; 2d8+6 Damage and Jacqueline regains 10 hit points

 *Running Stab* (Move; recharge )
Jacqueline Montarri shifts 8 squares and makes a Lifedrinker attack at any point during the movement.

*Steal Head* (Standard; at-will)
Jacqueline Montarri can put on a severed head that has been dead for no longer than 24 hours. It grants her one at will one encounter and one daily power that the creature knew in life (she starts any encounter with a random head). she can remove the head, losing it's powers, as a free acton.

*Snicker-Snack* (Free, 1 per turn)
Jacqueline Montarri can deliver a coup de grace as a free action against a helpless creature or character. If the coup de grace kills it's target, the head is removed and Jacqueline Montarri can use Steal Head as a free action.

*All around senses*
Jacqueline Montarri cannot be flanked

*Combat advantage*
Jacqueline Montarri deals an extra 2d6 damage when she has combat advantage against the target.

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* Common
*Skills* Acrobatics +17, Athletics +17, Bluff +17, Diplomacy +17, Dungeoneering +17, Intimidate +17, Stealth +17
*Str* 20 (+12)*Dex* 20 (+12)*Wis* 20 (+12)*Con* 20 (+12)*Int* 20 (+12)*Cha* 20 (+12)
*Equipment* "Lifedrinker" Greatsword

I'm leaving what lifedrinker does for you to decide

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

This is for annoyance and dissappearing weapons, potions and gems.

*Kobold Pickpocket*
*Level 3 Lurker*
*Medium Natural Humanoid (Reptile)*
*XP* 150
*Initiative* +7
*Senses* Perception +6
*HP* 19; *Bloodied* 9
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Speed* 12

 *Dagger* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC, 1d10+3 damage

*Stealthy*
In areas of darkness or low-light, the kobold pickpocket gains concealment and a +4 to stealth and theivery checks.

*Shifty* (Minor; at-will)
The Kobold pickpocket shifts 1 square

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Draconic, beggar's cant, Theives cant, Drow hand code
*Skills* Stealth +16, Thievery +16
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Dagger, Loincloth

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## SkidAce

I have been taking the monsters I requested and you folks provided (THANKS AGAIN) and putting them into the Wizard's monster builder.

Can't find a place to enter immune: fear or other immunities.  Checking the monsters already in the database for an example, and I can't find one of them with it either.

Am I missing something?  Could someone direct me to a monster who has an immunity that I can look to for an example?

Thanks.


----------



## Delak

Sporemine said:


> Well done, I think this is great. One thing though, I would make rain of arrows an encounter power and eliminate the -2 penalty. BTW, there's an emote for recharge dice
> 
> Also, what monster maker did you use?
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




Thank you, I will need to think about that for a bit. I modeled it after a few other level 1 artillery monsters and I think it's pretty balanced. I will update the monster stats shortly for the dice roll, I had forgot about that.

I used the WotC Monster Builder to create the Centaur Archer.


----------



## Sporemine

*Pole Arm Guard*
*Level 2 Elite Soldier*
*Medium Natural Humanoid*
*XP* 250
*Initiative* +5
*Senses* Perception +3
*HP* 76; *Bloodied* 38
*AC* 18; *Fortitude* 14, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 14
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6
*Action Points* 1

 *Polearm* (Standard; at-will)
Reach 2; +9 Vs. AC; 1d10+3 Damage.

 *Spinning blade* (Standard; recharge )
The Pole Arm Guard makes a basic attack against every enemy within reach.

*Stabbing Defence*
If the pole arm guard does not move during it's turn, it gains a +2 to all defenses.

*Alignment* Lawful Good
*Languages* Common
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Polearm, Chainmail


----------



## Delak

SkidAce said:


> I have been taking the monsters I requested and you folks provided (THANKS AGAIN) and putting them into the Wizard's monster builder.
> 
> Can't find a place to enter immune: fear or other immunities.  Checking the monsters already in the database for an example, and I can't find one of them with it either.
> 
> Am I missing something?  Could someone direct me to a monster who has an immunity that I can look to for an example?
> 
> Thanks.




When you edit the monster click on the HP & DEFENSES section on the left hand side. You should then get in middle the details of that section. It starts with Initiative, etc... Starting after the section that contains the AC, Fort, Will, Ref, AP etc... you will see Auras, Senses, Weakness, etc... You may need to scroll down to see them. To add a new one just click on the plus sign and it will expand that section and give you a drop down list.


----------



## SkidAce

Delak said:


> When you edit the monster click on the HP & DEFENSES section on the left hand side. You should then get in middle the details of that section. It starts with Initiative, etc... Starting after the section that contains the AC, Fort, Will, Ref, AP etc... you will see Auras, Senses, Weakness, etc... You may need to scroll down to see them. To add a new one just click on the plus sign and it will expand that section and give you a drop down list.




I appreciate your assistance, however, you can't add Immunity there.  Unless I am dense tonight.


EDIT:  I suppose I can use the Aura block and just label it Immunity, but that puts it in the wrong place on the monster block.  Ah well it's a good work around.  Thank you.


----------



## Delak

SkidAce said:


> I appreciate your assistance, however, you can't add Immunity there.  Unless I am dense tonight.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I suppose I can use the Aura block and just label it Immunity, but that puts it in the wrong place on the monster block.  Ah well it's a good work around.  Thank you.




Ahhhh yeah, you are right I thought it would be under Resistance, well it is in beta I guess they forgot to put that in.


----------



## Delak

Here is the Centaur Knight.

*Centaur Knight*
*Level 2 Brute*
*Large fey humanoid*
*XP:* 125
*Initiative:* +1
*Senses:* Perception +3; low-light vision

*HP: *50    *Bloodied:*25
*AC: * 14; *Fortitude: * 15, *Reflex: * 13, *Will: * 14
*Speed: * 8

 *Greatsword* (standard; at-will) Weapon
+6 vs. AC; 1d10 + 4 damage, plus 1d10 damage when charging

 *Centaur Charge* (standard; usable only in place of a melee basic attack when charging; recharge ) Weapon
+6 vs. Fortitude; 1d10 + 3 damage; and the target is knocked prone

 *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur hunter; at-will)
Targets the triggering creature; +3 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage


*Alignment: * Unaligned
*Languages: * Elven
*Skills: * Athletics +8, Nature +8
*Str: * 14 (+3) *Dex:* 11 (+1) *Wis:* 14 (+3) *Con:* 20 (+6) *Int:* 11 (+1) *Cha: *11 (+1)
*Equipment: * Greatsword, Chainmail


----------



## Sporemine

Here's an update to the unfinished monsters

Unfinished

Quori:
(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

Centaur:
Centaur Swordsman (level 1 Skirmisher)
Centaur Mastermind (Elite level 2 controller, Leader)

"Mental disease thingy"

Phidias the Beholder

Bird maidens

Aleax


----------



## Sporemine

I can see with the new monster maker that many people are trying their hands at monster creation. That's always good to see. I built this thread to hone my monster creation skills and would like to pass that on to anybody else who wants to learn.

Here are some idea's for you to make when you feel like it.

Jello ooze (level 6 skirmisher)
Monkey with a Knife (level 3 lurker)
Generic guard (level 1 minion)
Swarm of animated Gold (level 8 skirmisher)
Dead body (level 0 minion)
Razor golem (level 14 brute)
Cultist (level 4 minion)
Posessed doll (level 7 artillery)
Animated rope (level 1 lurker)
Animated house (level 14 soldier)
Gem scarab (level 2 brute)
Skeletal archer (level 4 artillery)
Paper golem (level 2 skirmisher)
Rust golem (level 10 brute)
Swarm of animated torches (level 5 skirmisher)
Living spell (varies)
Fire and air elemental (level 14 Skirmisher)
Acid elemental (level 14 brute)
Gladiator (level 5 soldier)
Elite Guard (level 4 elite soldier)

I will post more in a bit, im watching Russell Peters now.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Minigiant

How about a creature who is so fast he damaged you before the fight? He hit you from the future. Later it the fight, he actually perfromed the attack and if it misses, you gain HP because the future attack form the past misses.


----------



## Delak

Here is the Centaur Swordsman, as always feedback is welcome.

*Centaur Swordsman*
*Level 1 Skirmisher*
*Large fey humanoid*
*XP:* 100
*Initiative:* +5
*Senses:* Perception +1; low-light vision

*HP: *29    *Bloodied:*14
*AC: * 15; *Fortitude: * 13, *Reflex: * 14, *Will: * 13
*Speed: * 8

 *Bastard Sword* (standard; at-will) Weapon
+5 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging

 *Mobile Melee Attack* (standard; at-will) Weapon
Centaur Swordman can move up to 4 squares and make one melee basic attack at any point during that movement. He doesn’t provoke opportunity
attacks when moving away from the target of his attack.

 *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur hunter; at-will)
Targets the triggering creature; +6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage

*Combat Advantage*
Centaur Swordsman deals an extra 1d6 damage on melee attacks against any target he has combat advantage against.

*Alignment: * Unaligned
*Languages: * Elven
*Skills: * Athletics +6, Nature +6
*Str: * 13 (+1) *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Wis:* 13 (+1) *Con:* 13 (+1) *Int:* 10 (---) *Cha: *10 (---)
*Equipment: * Bastard sword, Chainmail

The next one I am working on is the Centaur Mastermind, I have him about 70% done need to come up with some interesting powers for him. Any suggestions in this area would be great.


----------



## Sporemine

Minigiant said:


> How about a creature who is so fast he damaged you before the fight? He hit you from the future. Later it the fight, he actually perfromed the attack and if it misses, you gain HP because the future attack form the past misses.




Okay, thats just confusing.


----------



## Sporemine

Delak said:


> Here is the Centaur Swordsman, as always feedback is welcome.
> 
> *Centaur Swordsman*
> *Level 1 Skirmisher*
> *Large fey humanoid*
> *XP:* 100
> *Initiative:* +5
> *Senses:* Perception +1; low-light vision
> 
> *HP: *29 *Bloodied:*14
> *AC: *15; *Fortitude: *13, *Reflex: *14, *Will: *13
> *Speed: *8
> 
> *Bastard Sword* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> +5 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging
> 
> *Mobile Melee Attack* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> Centaur Swordman can move up to 4 squares and make one melee basic attack at any point during that movement. He doesn’t provoke opportunity
> attacks when moving away from the target of his attack.
> 
> *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur hunter; at-will)
> Targets the triggering creature; +6 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage
> 
> *Combat Advantage*
> Centaur Swordsman deals an extra 1d6 damage on melee attacks against any target he has combat advantage against.
> 
> *Alignment: *Unaligned
> *Languages: *Elven
> *Skills: *Athletics +6, Nature +6
> *Str: *13 (+1) *Dex:* 16 (+3) *Wis:* 13 (+1) *Con:* 13 (+1) *Int:* 10 (---) *Cha: *10 (---)
> *Equipment: *Bastard sword, Chainmail
> 
> The next one I am working on is the Centaur Mastermind, I have him about 70% done need to come up with some interesting powers for him. Any suggestions in this area would be great.




Again, great work, just one thing though.



Delak said:


> *Mobile Melee Attack* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> Centaur Swordman can move up to 4 squares and make one melee basic attack at any point during that movement. He doesn’t provoke opportunity
> attacks when moving away from the target of his attack.




It`s easier to say that he shifts 4 squares, that means he doesn`t provoke opportunity attacks.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

For when you really need some fodder

*Generic Guard*
*Level 1 Minion*
*Medium Any Humanoid*
*XP* 25
*Initiative* +1
*Senses* Perception +1
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 13, *Reflex* 13, *Will* 13
*Speed* 6

 *Basic Weapon Attack* (Standard; at-will)
+6 Vs. AC; 1d10+3 Damage

*Minion Wall*
The Generic Guard gains a +1 to AC for every ally it's adjacent to.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Str* 13 (+1)*Dex* 13 (+1)*Wis* 13 (+1)*Con* 13 (+1)*Int* 13 (+1)*Cha* 13 (+1)
*Equipment* Weapon, Armor


----------



## Sporemine

The new list

Unfinished

Quori:
(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

"Mental disease thingy"

Phidias the Beholder

Bird maidens

Aleax

Jello ooze (level 6 skirmisher)

Monkey with a Knife (level 3 lurker)

Swarm of animated Gold (level 8 skirmisher)

Dead body (level 0 minion)

Razor golem (level 14 brute)

Cultist (level 4 minion)

Posessed doll (level 7 artillery)

Animated rope (level 1 lurker)

Animated house (level 14 soldier)

Gem scarab (level 2 brute)

Skeletal archer (level 4 artillery)

Rust golem (level 10 brute)

Swarm of animated torches (level 5 skirmisher)

Living spell (varies)

Fire and air elemental (level 14 Skirmisher)

Acid elemental (level 14 brute)

Gladiator (level 5 soldier)

Elite Guard (level 4 elite soldier)

Completed

Paper golem (level 2 skirmisher)

Generic guard (level 1 minion)

Centaur Mastermind (Elite level 2 controller, Leader)

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Only use 1 per encounter and emphasize that it's made of paper and it's not as overpowered as it seems.
 
*Paper Golem*
*Level 3 Elite Skirmisher*
*Small Natural Animate (Construct)*
*XP* 300
*Initiative* +5
*Senses* Perception +8, Blindsense
*HP* 92; *Bloodied* 46
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Vulnerable* 30 Fire
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 10
*Action Points* 1

 *Arm Blade Papercut* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage and ongoing 5 damage (save ends)

 *Double Slash* (Standard; at-will)
The Paper Golem makes 2 basic attacks

 *Frenzy* (Standard; encounter)
The paper golem shifts 12 squares and makes 4 arm blade attacks at any point during the movement.

*Sharp Arms*
The Paper golem critical hits on a roll of 19 or 20

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Athletics +8, Stealth +8
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Minigiant

Sporemine said:


> Okay, thats just confusing.




Basically when the creature rolls initiative, it also attacks. 

It would also use a special high damage attack power that heals the target if it misses.


----------



## Sporemine

I think I sort of get it...

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*Phidias*
*Level 4 Solo Artillery*
*Large Aberrant Magical Beast*
*XP* 875
*Initiative* +4
*Senses* Perception +9, All around vision, Darkvision

*Aura Of Petrification* aura 50; 
Any creature that would die in the aura is instead petrified with 1 hit point.

*HP* 220; *Bloodied* 110
*AC* 16; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 16, *Will* 16
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* fly 6 (hover)
*Action Points* 2

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will)
+11 Vs. AC, 1d10+4 damage

 *Central Eye* (Minor; recharge ) ♦ *Fear*
Phidias dead central eye is terrifying to behold. +9 Vs. Will; the target is dazed and slowed.

 *Eye Rays* (Standard; at-will)
A strong beleiver in self mutilation, phidias has only 3 working eye rays left. He can use up to 2 eye ray powers (chosen from the list below) each power must target a different creature. Using eye rays does not provoke opportunity attacks. 
*1--Telekenesis Ray:* Ranged 10; +9 Vs. Fortitude; the target slides 4 squares. 
*2--Petrifying Ray:* Ranged 10; +9 Vs. Fortitude; The target is slowed (save ends) First failed save: The target is immobilised instead of slowed (save ends) Second failed save: The target is petrified instead of immobilised (no save) 
*3--Disintegrate Ray:* +9 Vs. Fortitude; 1d10+4 damage and ongoing 5 damage (save ends) Aftereffect: The target is dazed (save ends)

 *Death throes* (Immediate Interrupt; encounter; first when bloodied and again when reduced to 0 hit points)
Burst 8, all creatures in the burst are hit with a petrifying eye ray.

*Curse of Cold Stone* (Immediate Interrupt; when bloodied)
When phidias is bloodied, he begins to partially turn to stone. His fly speed decreases from 6 to 4, he gains a +3 to AC and fortitude and a -3 to reflex.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Beholder
*Skills* Acrobatics +9, Arcana +9, Athletics +9, Bluff +9, Diplomacy +9, Heal +9
*Str* 15 (+4)*Dex* 15 (+4)*Wis* 15 (+4)*Con* 15 (+4)*Int* 15 (+4)*Cha* 15 (+4)
*Equipment* None

_Greetings adventurers, as you may already know, I am __Phidias, extraordinay artist and the great mother's favourite creation. I believe that you are here to reclain what I took from the church. Unfortunately, that can never happen, you see, you are imperfect, an insult to the great mother's ultimate power. The only path of salvation now is to become sculptures, dedicated to the perfection of my creation. Surrender peacefully and the petrfication will be quick and peaceful. Fight and you will be destroyed._

Here's phidias

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Zinovia

Thanks for statting up Phidias, the insane beholder sculptor.  I like the idea of him denouncing the heroes as imperfect and him promising to resculpt them into a true aesthetic ideal.  Of course that means he needs to turn them to stone first, but it's all in the name of art.  

I still may give him some kind of way out of stun/daze effects, but I've been thinking of adding something like that to all solos anyway.  Based on some discussion of the problem of end of your next turn effects lasting longer than save end effects on solos (due to the +5 to saves), I may go with something like this:

Solo Resilience:  Immediate Interrupt, Encounter, Recharge when first bloodied.
Trigger: When hit by any condition defined on pg 277 of the PHB except for marked.  
Effect: The solo creature can make a save versus that effect, even if it normally would not allow a save.  

This will give it two ways out of stun-lock powers per encounter.  That seems reasonable.  It doesn't mean those powers are automatically going to fail, but does make it harder to totally lock down the solo for the entire fight.


----------



## Sporemine

The resilience looks good but keep in mind, since he's level 4, you can add in some hobgoblins to protect him if he's stunned. The +5 to saves is really going to help him recover.
There's also this.

*Hobgoblin Fodder*
*Level 3 Minion*
*Medium Natural Humanoid (goblin)*
*XP* 37
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +3
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Speed* 6

 *Spear* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC; 4 damage

*Protect the Master*
The hobgoblin fodder can sacrifice itself to protect 1 non minion creature within 5 squares from an effect a save can end.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Goblin
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Spear

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Kudos to willows for the new thread. If somebody wants to do another "give me the Idea, I build the XXX" go ahead.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Delak

Here is the Centaur Mastermind, Feedback on the powers is welcome on this one. It took me while trying to come up with the powers and I am not 100% in love with them.

*Centaur Mastermind*
*Level 2 Elite Controller (Leader)*
*Large fey humanoid*
*XP:* 250
*Initiative:* +1
*Senses:* Perception +3; low-light vision

*HP: *76    *Bloodied:*38
*AC: * 16; *Fortitude: * 14, *Reflex: * 13, *Will: * 14
*Speed: * 8
*Action Points: * 1

 *Quarterstaff* (standard; at-will) Weapon
Reach 2; +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging

 *Thunder Staff* (standard; recharge ) Thunder, Weapon
Requires quarterstaff; +7 vs. AC; 2d10 + 3 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the centaur mastermind’s next turn

 *I Command You* (standard; recharge ) Psychic
Ranged 5; +6 vs. Will; 2d6 + 3 psychic damage, and the target slides 3 squares

 *Winds of Change* (standard; recharge when first bloodied) Zone
Close burst 5; targets enemies; ; +6 vs. Fortitude; 1d10 + 3 damage and pushes the target 3 squares and knocks them prone.

 *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur mastermind; at-will)
Targets the triggering creature; +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 3 damage


*Alignment: * Unaligned
*Languages: * Elven
*Skills: * Athletics +8, Nature +8
*Str: * 14 (+3) *Dex:* 11 (+1) *Wis:* 14 (+3) *Con:* 14 (+3) *Int:* 11 (+1) *Cha: *14 (+3)
*Equipment: * Quarterstaff

Next I would like to work on the Monkey with a Knife if nobody has taken that one.


----------



## Sporemine

Delak said:


> Here is the Centaur Mastermind, Feedback on the powers is welcome on this one. It took me while trying to come up with the powers and I am not 100% in love with them.
> 
> *Centaur Mastermind*
> *Level 2 Elite Controller (Leader)*
> *Large fey humanoid*
> *XP:* 250
> *Initiative:* +1
> *Senses:* Perception +3; low-light vision
> 
> *HP: *76 *Bloodied:*38
> *AC: *16; *Fortitude: *14, *Reflex: *13, *Will: *14
> *Speed: *8
> *Action Points: *1
> 
> *Quarterstaff* (standard; at-will) Weapon
> Reach 2; +7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3 damage, plus 1d6 damage when charging
> 
> *Thunder Staff* (standard; recharge ) Thunder, Weapon
> Requires quarterstaff; +7 vs. AC; 2d10 + 3 thunder damage, and the target is dazed until the end of the centaur mastermind’s next turn
> 
> *I Command You* (standard; recharge ) Psychic
> Ranged 5; +6 vs. Will; 2d6 + 3 psychic damage, and the target slides 3 squares
> 
> *Winds of Change* (standard; recharge when first bloodied) Zone
> Close burst 5; targets enemies; ; +6 vs. Fortitude; 1d10 + 3 damage and pushes the target 3 squares and knocks them prone.
> 
> *Quick Kick* (immediate reaction, when a creature moves into a space where it flanks the centaur mastermind; at-will)
> Targets the triggering creature; +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 3 damage
> 
> 
> *Alignment: *Unaligned
> *Languages: *Elven
> *Skills: *Athletics +8, Nature +8
> *Str: *14 (+3) *Dex:* 11 (+1) *Wis:* 14 (+3) *Con:* 14 (+3) *Int:* 11 (+1) *Cha: *14 (+3)
> *Equipment: *Quarterstaff
> 
> Next I would like to work on the Monkey with a Knife if nobody has taken that one.





Nobody's taken the monkey. Leaders generally take powers that grant allies bonuses, free attacks and health. Take a look in the monster manual.

Gnome Arcanist (Pg 134)
Goblin Hexer (Pg 135)
Hobgoblin Warcaster (Goblin) (Pg 135)

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Flipguarder

Rancor


----------



## SkidAce

Nobody wants the monkey because monkeys are evil and they bite.  And what about Mojo Jojo?  EVIL I SAY!


----------



## Sporemine

Flipguarder said:


> Rancor




What's a rancor?

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

SkidAce said:


> Nobody wants the monkey because monkeys are evil and they bite. And what about Mojo Jojo? EVIL I SAY!




Is this a request for something?

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## SkidAce

Sporemine said:


> Is this a request for something?
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




maaaaaaybe...


----------



## amusingsn

I request the following monster variants, all level 8.

1) Ice-themed white-scaled kobold "champion" (soldier - leader).

2) Ice-themed human undead (elite brute).

3) Ice-themed elemental (artillery).

Having a little bit of synergy to work together well would be rather pleasant.  However, don't make them too reliant on one another.


----------



## Flipguarder

Sporemine said:


> What's a rancor?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Mkm3QtwgE"]Stephen Colbert fights one.[/ame]   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dN-wkctsOI&feature=fvw"]Spore version[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlL2ZMl_jbY&feature=fvw"]Deadpool kills one.[/ame]

Anything you may need to know about Rancors​


----------



## Sporemine

amusingsn said:


> I request the following monster variants, all level 8.
> 
> 1) Ice-themed white-scaled kobold "champion" (soldier - leader).
> 
> 2) Ice-themed human undead (elite brute).
> 
> 3) Ice-themed elemental (artillery).
> 
> Having a little bit of synergy to work together well would be rather pleasant. However, don't make them too reliant on one another.




Mmkay... By leader do you mean more powerful than average or ally healing/buffing? 

I'm going to assume that this is meant for an icy environment.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Flipguarder said:


> Stephen Colbert fights one. Spore version
> 
> Deadpool kills one.
> 
> 
> Anything you may need to know about Rancors​




Okay, what level.


----------



## Sporemine

*Chillborn War Corpse*
*Level 8 Elite Brute*
*Medium Natural Humanoid (undead)*
*XP* 700
*Initiative* +7
*Senses* Perception +7, Darkvision, Blindsense in areas of snow or ice

*Deathly Chill (Cold)* aura 3; All creatures in the area take a -2 to speed. This does not effect creatures with resistance to cold or icewalk.

*HP* 214; *Bloodied* 107
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 20
*Immune* Cold; *Resist* 10 Necrotic; *Vulnerable* 5 Fire, 5 Radiant
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6, Icewalk
*Action Points* 1

 *Chilling Claw* (Standard; at-will)
+9 Vs. Fortitude; 2d6+5 damage and ongoing 5 cold damage.

 *Dual Claw* (Standard; at-will)
The Chillborn War Corpse makes 2 chilling claw attacks.

 *Chillborn Fury* (Standard; encounter)
The Chillborn War Corpse shifts 8 squares and makes 4 claw attacks at any point during the movement.

 *Death Throes* (Immediate Interrupt, When reduced to 0 hit points)
Burst 5; all creatures in the burst are subjected to the following attack. +9 Vs. Fortitude; 2d8+5 cold damage and ongoing 10 cold damage. 
_First failed save:_ The target is slowed. 

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil
*Languages* None
*Skills* Acrobatics +12, Athletics +12
*Str* 17 (+7)*Dex* 17 (+7)*Wis* 17 (+7)*Con* 17 (+7)*Int* 17 (+7)*Cha* 17 (+7)
*Equipment* None

Cold, clawed, exploding dead people.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

SkidAce said:


> maaaaaaybe...



maaaaaaybe yes or maaaaaaybe no?


----------



## Flipguarder

level 11 solo. But I'm not picky.


----------



## amusingsn

Sporemine said:


> Mmkay... By leader do you mean more powerful than average or ally healing/buffing?
> 
> I'm going to assume that this is meant for an icy environment.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




I mean leader in the same way the term is used in the monster manual, which is the "ally buffing" type.  Here's the appropriate quote from the Monster Manual:

"A monster might have the leader keyword in parentheses, indicating that it grants some sort of boon to its allies in combat, such as a beneficial aura."

And yes, the intent is to use them in an icy locale.  

Thank you greatly!


----------



## Sporemine

amusingsn said:


> I mean leader in the same way the term is used in the monster manual, which is the "ally buffing" type. Here's the appropriate quote from the Monster Manual:
> 
> "A monster might have the leader keyword in parentheses, indicating that it grants some sort of boon to its allies in combat, such as a beneficial aura."
> 
> And yes, the intent is to use them in an icy locale.
> 
> Thank you greatly!




Sorry I had to ask, I had no idea how much experience you had and that's a common mistake for people who are requesting/creating


----------



## Sporemine

*Chillborn Kobold Champion*
*Level 8 Soldier (Leader)*
*Small Natural Humanoid (reptile)*
*XP* 350
*Initiative* +9
*Senses* Perception +7

*Icy Aura* aura 3; All allies in the aura that have icewalk gain a +2 to speed, other allies gain a +1 to speed.

*HP* 89; *Bloodied* 44
*AC* 24; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 20
*Immune* Cold; *Vulnerable* 10 Fire
*Speed* 6

 *Spear* (Standard; at-will)
+15 Vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage

 *Opportunistic Strike* (Standard; at-will)
+15 Vs. AC; 1d8+5 damage and an ally within 5 squares can make a basic attack as a free action.

* Icy Shell* (Standard; recharge )
1 ally within 10 squares regains hit points as if it had spent a healing surge and gains a +2 to AC until the end of it's next turn.

 *Chillborn Champion Defence* (Immediate Interrupt, when bloodied; encounter)
An ally within 10 squares can shift up to 6 squares then use any attack it knows.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Draconic
*Str* 17 (+7)*Dex* 17 (+7)*Wis* 17 (+7)*Con* 17 (+7)*Int* 17 (+7)*Cha* 17 (+7)
*Equipment* Spear


----------



## aladorn

I've been working on a great bad guy for my Eberron game and I want to see another interpratation of him.  The Joker from Batman.  I'm designing him to be a mid to high paragon skirmisher/controller.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Sporemine

*Chillborn Elemental*
*Level 8 Artillery*
*Medium Elemental Beast*
*XP* 350
*Initiative* +7
*Senses* Perception +7

*Aura of Clinging Ice* aura 3; 
For each turn a creature spends in the aura, it takes a -1 to speed and a +1 to AC. If it's speed is reduced to 0, it is petrified. This can be reversed by dealing 5 points of fire damage per point of speed lost to the creature.

*HP* 71; *Bloodied* 35
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 20, *Will* 20
*Immune* Cold; *Vulnerable* 10 Fire
*Speed* 6, Icewalk

 (basic) *Ice Shard* (Standard; at-will) ♦ *Cold*
+15 Vs. AC; 2d6+5 cold damage 

 *Ice Bolt* (Standard; recharge ) ♦ *Cold*
+13 Vs. Reflex; 3d10+5 Cold damage and the target is slowed.

* Icy Blast* (Standard; encounter) ♦ *Cold*
Burst 3 within 10 squares; +13 Vs. reflex; 3d10+5 Cold damage, ongoing 5 cold damage and tghe targets are slowed.

*Death Throes* (Immediate Interrupt, when reduced to 0 hit points) ♦ *Cold*
Burst 3; 4d8+5 Cold damage and ongoing 10 cold damage.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Str* 17 (+7)*Dex* 17 (+7)*Wis* 17 (+7)*Con* 17 (+7)*Int* 17 (+7)*Cha* 17 (+7)*Equipment* None

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Delak

Here is the Monkey with a knife. Let me know what you all think

*Monkey with a Knife*
*Level 3 Lurker*
*Small natural beast*
*XP:* 150
*Initiative:* +8
*Senses:* Perception +1; low-light vision

*HP: *35    *Bloodied:*17
*AC: * 17; *Fortitude: * 15, *Reflex: * 16, *Will: * 15
*Speed: * 6, climb 6

 *Knife Attack* (standard; at-will) Weapon
+8 vs. AC; 1d10 + 3 damage

 *Bite* (standard; at-will) Weapon
+8 vs. Fortitude; 1d8 + 3 damage

 *Monkey On My Back* (Standard; at-will)
The Monkey with a knife shifts up to 3 squares and makes a Knife Attack. The Monkey with a knife must attack from behind

 *Savage Attack* (standard; recharge ) Weapon
The Monkey with a knife goes into a rage, stabbing with the knife and slamming down with its free hand.
+8 vs. AC; 2d6 + 3 damage


*Alignment: * Unaligned
*Languages: * --
*Skills: * Acrobatics +9, Stealth +9
*Str: * 11 (+1) *Dex:* 17 (+4) *Wis:* 8 (--) *Con:* 11 (+1) *Int:* 8 (--) *Cha: * 8 (--)
*Equipment: * Dagger


----------



## Sporemine

Looks good, but I can see 2 problems:

1: Why bite when it has a knife?

2: It has no attack involving throwing crap, a must for all monkeys.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*Monkey With A Knife*
*Level 3 Elite Skirmisher*
*Small Natural Beast*
*XP* 300
*Initiative* +5
*Senses* Perception +8
*HP* 92; *Bloodied* 46
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 8
*Action Points* 1

 *Knife* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage

* Stab-Stab* (Standard; at-will)
The Monkey with a knife makes 2 Knife attacks.

 *Crap throw* (Minor; at-will, 1 per turn)
+6 Vs. Fortitude; the target is blinded and loses their dignity.

 *Rage* (Immediate Interrupt, when bloodied)
The monkey with a knife makes 2 knife attacks and a throw crap attack.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Athletics +8, Stealth +8
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Knife

I know it has no bonus for combat advantage but it looks the most like a skirmisher. The bonus would have overpowered it.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## iop

*Cave stomach*

Explorer beware! If you find yourself walking down a damp corridor smelling of vomit, you may be walking right into a cave stomach.
The cave stomach is a distant relative of the black dragon that has uniquely adapted to the underground environment. Once a young cave stomach finds a suitable corridor, it starts to stretch out its tentaculous mouth until it completely blocks the corridor's entire width and height, and it starts waiting for unsuspecting prey, or for underground dwellers who use it as garbage disposal. On its back side, the cave stomach is protected by tough scales that can be as hard as stone.
Once any prey has touched the tentacles a few times, it is thoroughly sprayed by digestive juices from glands protruding from the tentacles. The incapacitated prey is then reeled in by one or several tentacles for complete digestion.
A cave stomach can be killed by either dealing severe enough damage to tentacles, or by cutting through the stomach. While the latter method usually involves wading through a pond of acid, it can reward the victor with weapons, armor, or gold that the cave stomach has been unable to digest yet.

**

I think the cave stomach should be about level 3, though it may be possible to scale it up with higher acid damage and tougher tentacles.


----------



## Sporemine

iop said:


> Explorer beware! If you find yourself walking down a damp corridor smelling of vomit, you may be walking right into a cave stomach.
> The cave stomach is a distant relative of the black dragon that has uniquely adapted to the underground environment. Once a young cave stomach finds a suitable corridor, it starts to stretch out its tentaculous mouth until it completely blocks the corridor's entire width and height, and it starts waiting for unsuspecting prey, or for underground dwellers who use it as garbage disposal. On its back side, the cave stomach is protected by tough scales that can be as hard as stone.
> Once any prey has touched the tentacles a few times, it is thoroughly sprayed by digestive juices from glands protruding from the tentacles. The incapacitated prey is then reeled in by one or several tentacles for complete digestion.
> A cave stomach can be killed by either dealing severe enough damage to tentacles, or by cutting through the stomach. While the latter method usually involves wading through a pond of acid, it can reward the victor with weapons, armor, or gold that the cave stomach has been unable to digest yet.
> 
> **
> 
> I think the cave stomach should be about level 3, though it may be possible to scale it up with higher acid damage and tougher tentacles.




Level 3 gargantuan creature? I think this might be more of a hazard or piece of terrain then monster.

Kudos, I had a similar idea involving a slug

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

*Rancor*
*Level 11 Solo Soldier*
*Huge Natural Beast*
*XP* 3,000
*Initiative* +11
*Senses* Perception +9
*HP* 570; *Bloodied* 285
*AC* 27; *Fortitude* 23, *Reflex* 23, *Will* 23
*Resist* 10 All
*Saving Throws* +5
*Speed* 4
*Action Points* 2

 *Bite* (Standard; at-will)
+18 Vs. AC, 2d6+5 Damage

 *Arm Swipe* (Standard; at-will)
+16 Vs. Fortitude, 2d6+5 damage and the target is knocked prone

 *Roar* (Minor; encounter)
Burst 3; +16 Vs. Fortitude; all targets take 4d8+5 sonic damage and are knocked prone.

 *Fury* (Standard; recharge )
The Rancor can shift up to 6 squares make a bite attack and two arm swipe attacks or, choose not to move and gain a +2 to all defenses until the end of it's next turn.

*Bloodied Rage* (Immediate Interrupt; when bloodied)
The Rancor recharges and can immediately use it's fury power.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Str* 18 (+9)*Dex* 18 (+9)*Wis* 18 (+9)*Con* 18 (+9)*Int* 18 (+9)*Cha* 18 (+9)
*Equipment* None


----------



## Shade-Drake

I appologise if this has been done or if you dont think it needs improvement upon, but when a race(such as changeling) goes from MM to PHB it changes and gets a few different abilities or the like, what would you do to change kolbold if anything?


----------



## Sporemine

Shade-Drake said:


> I appologise if this has been done or if you dont think it needs improvement upon, but when a race(such as changeling) goes from MM to PHB it changes and gets a few different abilities or the like, what would you do to change kolbold if anything?




I like them as they are; small, annoying and shifty.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## iop

Sporemine said:


> Level 3 gargantuan creature? I think this might be more of a hazard or piece of terrain then monster.



Good point. I'll try and make it into one.


----------



## Sporemine

iop said:


> Explorer beware! If you find yourself walking down a damp corridor smelling of vomit, you may be walking right into a cave stomach.
> The cave stomach is a distant relative of the black dragon that has uniquely adapted to the underground environment. Once a young cave stomach finds a suitable corridor, it starts to stretch out its tentaculous mouth until it completely blocks the corridor's entire width and height, and it starts waiting for unsuspecting prey, or for underground dwellers who use it as garbage disposal. On its back side, the cave stomach is protected by tough scales that can be as hard as stone.
> Once any prey has touched the tentacles a few times, it is thoroughly sprayed by digestive juices from glands protruding from the tentacles. The incapacitated prey is then reeled in by one or several tentacles for complete digestion.
> A cave stomach can be killed by either dealing severe enough damage to tentacles, or by cutting through the stomach. While the latter method usually involves wading through a pond of acid, it can reward the victor with weapons, armor, or gold that the cave stomach has been unable to digest yet.
> 
> **
> 
> I think the cave stomach should be about level 3, though it may be possible to scale it up with higher acid damage and tougher tentacles.





Since there aren't many other requests, i'll try this one.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Quickleaf

Hey, I've got a request if you're still taking them. I need a 14th level elite crown prince as the main bad guy for our campaign. 

Technically it's an NPC, but I was planning on designing him as a monster with some unique powers...I was leaning to skirmisher/controller (leader), and want him to have a way to escape should the battle go poorly. I also wanted to include a way to shake off stun effects more readily since I don't want him out of the fight for long. I see him fighting underhanded, like having a dagger hidden up his sleeve even when disarmed, grabbing PC's old wounds while fighting (with appropriate monologue of course , and possibly performing coup de grace on a PC who has really angered him.

[sblock=Prince's Background]The ambitious elder son of King Arath, Prince Eydanus has been poised to claim the throne upon his father’s death, taking the time-honored post as viceroy. However, when it is revealed his father didn’t choose him, the Prince attempts to conceal this knowledge and take the throne anyhow. He believes the kingdom has grown too fat and happy, ignorant of the dangers posed by imperial loyalists, revolutionaries, and others attempting to topple the government. While the Prince has no admiration for his father’s reign, he does believe in the maintaining Galeay’s independence no matter what the cost. However, the Prince is disliked by the people, whom he considers “lowly rabble” always complaining and on the verge of revolt. He is an elitist in the fullest terrible sense of the word.
Despite being a sniveling bastard, the Prince commands enormous political power and is quite the demagogue. His illness has tempered his arrogance – his schemes, while pretentious, are always thorough. While the High Chancellor holds the throne in the absence of a king, Prince Eydanus is hugely influential in the position of Viceroy, able to condemn a serf to death or imprisonment with but a word, and is not above abusing his station. A consummate political creature, the Prince fights dirty when need be, attacking things close to his enemies and stabbing friends in the back to get ahead. Far from a passive villain, the Prince is constantly scheming and responding to what his enemies do. He is a cunning strategist, often launching a bold offensive when least expected, or taking a radically different approach to common problems, making it hard to predict his next move.
[/sblock]


----------



## Sporemine

Quickleaf said:


> Hey, I've got a request if you're still taking them. I need a 14th level elite crown prince as the main bad guy for our campaign.
> 
> Technically it's an NPC, but I was planning on designing him as a monster with some unique powers...I was leaning to skirmisher/controller (leader), and want him to have a way to escape should the battle go poorly. I also wanted to include a way to shake off stun effects more readily since I don't want him out of the fight for long. I see him fighting underhanded, like having a dagger hidden up his sleeve even when disarmed, grabbing PC's old wounds while fighting (with appropriate monologue of course , and possibly performing coup de grace on a PC who has really angered him.
> 
> [sblock=Prince's Background]The ambitious elder son of King Arath, Prince Eydanus has been poised to claim the throne upon his father’s death, taking the time-honored post as viceroy. However, when it is revealed his father didn’t choose him, the Prince attempts to conceal this knowledge and take the throne anyhow. He believes the kingdom has grown too fat and happy, ignorant of the dangers posed by imperial loyalists, revolutionaries, and others attempting to topple the government. While the Prince has no admiration for his father’s reign, he does believe in the maintaining Galeay’s independence no matter what the cost. However, the Prince is disliked by the people, whom he considers “lowly rabble” always complaining and on the verge of revolt. He is an elitist in the fullest terrible sense of the word.
> Despite being a sniveling bastard, the Prince commands enormous political power and is quite the demagogue. His illness has tempered his arrogance – his schemes, while pretentious, are always thorough. While the High Chancellor holds the throne in the absence of a king, Prince Eydanus is hugely influential in the position of Viceroy, able to condemn a serf to death or imprisonment with but a word, and is not above abusing his station. A consummate political creature, the Prince fights dirty when need be, attacking things close to his enemies and stabbing friends in the back to get ahead. Far from a passive villain, the Prince is constantly scheming and responding to what his enemies do. He is a cunning strategist, often launching a bold offensive when least expected, or taking a radically different approach to common problems, making it hard to predict his next move.
> [/sblock]




I can do this but there's just one thing. Are you expecting him to have minions? If so I can do a new version of the hobgoblin fodder (previous page I think) to shake stuns.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Quickleaf

Sporemine said:


> I can do this but there's just one thing. Are you expecting him to have minions? If so I can do a new version of the hobgoblin fodder (previous page I think) to shake stuns.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine




Yes, plenty of minions. Thanks Sporemine.


----------



## warbringer2008

*Draconians*

Hey Sporemine,

How about the draconians from Dragonlance?

Baaz
Kapak
Bozak
Sivak
Aurak

Thanks!


----------



## Sporemine

warbringer2008 said:


> Hey Sporemine,
> 
> How about the draconians from Dragonlance?
> 
> Baaz
> Kapak
> Bozak
> Sivak
> Aurak
> 
> Thanks!




I need you to be a bit more specific, I know very little about dragonlance.

To all those who sill have requests waiting, i'm busy right now and it may take longer than usual.

Welcome to Enworld warbringer

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Soel

I'll throw my idea for the Aleax up here when I can find the time (and if you don't mind, Sporemine!)


----------



## Mesh Hong

*Quickleaf*, here is a quick draft of your level 14 Evil Prince. This is probably a long way from finished, especially as I seem to remember that he is incredibly vital to your revolutionary campaign.

As he is a BBEG I have made him particularly nasty, possibly too nasty, but as this is a first draft it is probably better to start with a real monster and refine it down to a balanced threat.

Some of the powers might seem a bit vague in the description department, but then I assuming that you will bend them to his own personality.

I have also built him as a leader and assume that he would have at least 2 competent bodyguards with him at all times, and a huge army of goons and minions if on his home turf.

Anyway I also might be a bit rusty after taking 2 weeks off. 

*Prince Eydanus* Level 14 Elite Skirmisher (Leader)
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 2,000

*Initiative* +13 *Senses* Perception +17
*Aura of Loyalty* aura 1; Any ally inside aura may switch places with 
Eydanus and become the target of any melee or ranged attack targeting 
him as an immediate interrupt action 
*HP* 276; Bloodied 138
*AC* 30; *Fortitude* 26, *Reflex* 30, *Will* 29
*Resist* 10 poison, 10 fire, 10 cold
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 6, 8 while bloodied
*Action Points* 1

 *Longsword Strike* (Standard; at-will) *♦** fire*
Attack +19 vs. AC; 1d10+6 damage (19/20 crit for 2d6+16 damage); on 
hit target takes 10 ongoing fire damage (save ends)

 *Dagger Strike* (Standard; at-will) *♦** poison*
Attack +17 vs. Will; 1d6+6 poison damage; on hit target is slowed and 
takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends both)

 *Kick to Vitals* (Standard; at-will)
Attack +17 vs. Reflex (also see Focused Flurry); 1d4+4 damage; on hit 
target is dazed (save ends) and also make a secondary attack +17 vs. 
Fortitude; on hit target is knocked prone

 *Focused Flurry* (Standard; at-will)
Eydanus makes 2 Longsword Strike attacks against the same target; if 
both attacks hit he may make an additional Kick to Vitals attack against 
any adjacent target with a +2 attack bonus

 *Dancing Flourish* (Standard; recharge )
Eydanus may shift up to 6 squares and make the following attack against 
each enemy he moves adjacent to during this movement; attack +19 vs. 
AC; 2d6+6 damage

 *Pin and Mock* (Standard; encounter) *♦** fear*
Attack +17 vs. vs. Reflex; 1d6+4 damage; on hit Eydanus may slide the 
target to any square adjacent to him, knock it prone and make a 
secondary attack +17 vs. Will; on hit the target is stunned until the end 
of Eydanus's next turn, after effect target is dazed and weakened (save 
ends both)

 *Recuperative Smite* (Standard; encounter)
Attack +19 vs. AC; 3d10+6 damage; hit or miss Eydanus may shift 3 
squares after making the attack and regains 70 HPs

 *Monologue* (Standard; daily) *♦** sustain standard*
Burst 10; attack +17 vs. Will (+21 vs. Will against bloodied targets); on hit 
target may not target Eydanus with any attack as long as any of 
Eydanus's allies are conscious and visible; Eydanus may sustain this power 
by continuing his Monologue as a standard action

*Recuperative Rebuff* (Immediate Reaction; encounter) *♦** when missed *
*by melee attack*
When missed by a melee attack; attack +17 vs. Will; on hit target takes a 
-4 penalty to attack rolls until the end of their next turn; hit or miss 
Eydanus may shift 3 squares and regain 70 HPs

*Clasp of Good Fortune* (Free; daily)
Eydanus may either reroll any skill check or attack roll just made or make 
an immediate saving throw to end any one effect (this effect can be used 
even if Eydanus is stunned, and may remove effects that a save does not 
normally end)

*Cloak of Escape* (Standard; daily) *♦** teleport, while bloodied only*
While Bloodied only; Eydanus teleports 8 squares and gains the 
insubstantial and phasing traits for 3 rounds, this effect ends if Eydanus 
makes an attack

*Vitriolic Surge* (free; at-will) *♦** when enemy is reduced to 0 HPs*
Whenever an enemy is reduced to 0 HP's Eydanus regains an action point, 
this cannot take Eydanus's current action points higher than 1

*Alignment* Evil *Languages* as appropriate
*Skills* Bluff +18, Diplomacy +18, History +19, Insight +17, 
Intimidate +18
*Str* 20 (+12) *Dex* 19 (+11) *Wis* 20 (+12)
*Con* 18 (+11) *Int* 24 (+14) *Cha* 22 (+13)
*Equipment* keen flaming longsword, daggers, clasp of good fortune, cloak 
of escape



*New Magical Items*

*Keen Flaming Longsword* (level 14 weapon)
*Enhancement*: +3 attack/damage
*Critical*: scores critical hit on a 19/20 for +3d6 fire damage
*Property*: Minor action to activate or deactivate flaming effect, all damage becomes fire damage
Power: Daily, free action when you hit with the weapon the target takes 10 ongoing fire damage (save ends)

*Clasp of Good Fortune* (level 10 miscellaneous item)
*Power*: Daily, free action, wearer may either reroll any skill check or attack roll just made, or may make a saving throw against any ongoing effect that a save can end

*Cloak of Escape* (level 14 neck slot)
*Enhancement*: +3 Fortitude, Reflex, Will
*Power*: Daily, standard action, can only be used while bloodied, wearer teleports 8 squares and gains the insubstantial and phasing traits for 3 rounds, if wearer uses any power or ability that targets someone other that himself the effect of the cloak ends.


----------



## Quickleaf

Nasty. Thanks Mesh Hong! 

I like pin and mock a lot, and the monologue power does a good job modeling the PCs handling minions while the BBEG spouts off how smart he is.

The aura is awesome and maybe too powerful.

Wait, speed 8 when bloodied, so he gets faster?

Also, since he's a leader, I would include more leader effects to his powers (a la the Human Noble in MM2) where he can move his allies about or compel them to attack.

Thanks for all the work you put into this - it really shows. 

Some powers I've been considering for the Prince...

 *Come to My Aid* (minor; encounter; sustain move) ♦ *Stance, Zone*
Close burst 1; creates a zone that lasts until the Prince leaves the zone. His allies that start their turn in the zone receive +2 attack and damage, and the Prince receives +1 AC for each ally in the zone.

 *Prince’s Riposte* (immediate reaction; encounter; when a creature misses the Prince with a melee attack) ♦ *Fear, Psychic, Weapon*
+18 vs. Reflex; 3d10+6 damage and target is knocked prone. If the target stands on its next turn, it takes 14 psychic damage. *Miss:* No damage, but the target is still knocked prone and takes 14 psychic damage if it stands next turn.

_Note: This could be an aura instead, so all enemies rising from prone suffer psychic damage?[/b]

*For Your Betters* (immediate interrupt; encounter)
When affected by a condition which lasts until the end of an enemy's next turn (besides Marked), the Prince may transfer the condition to an adjacent ally._


----------



## Sporemine

It's good to see that you're still alive mesh. Thanks for the prince, I've been putting most of my inspiration into my campagain lately and have been doing less work on the thread.

That's the last request that I have enough information to do so kudos until next time.

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

_*"Expendable" Guard*_
*Level 3 Minion*
*Medium Natural Humanoid*
*XP* 37
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +3
*HP* 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 15, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 15
*Speed* 6

 *Spear* (Standard; at-will)
+8 Vs. AC; 4 damage

*Protect the Master*
The hobgoblin fodder can sacrifice itself to protect 1 non minion creature within 5 squares from an effect a save can end.

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common
*Str* 14 (+3)*Dex* 14 (+3)*Wis* 14 (+3)*Con* 14 (+3)*Int* 14 (+3)*Cha* 14 (+3)
*Equipment* Spear

It's a solution to the stun effect problem.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Mesh Hong

Quickleaf said:


> Nasty. Thanks Mesh Hong!
> 
> I like pin and mock a lot, and the monologue power does a good job modeling the PCs handling minions while the BBEG spouts off how smart he is.




Yeah, I think they will work quite well. Monologue could backfire slightly as it is probably not going to hit everyone, but it could be interesting as it would force the Princes allies into concentrating on the PCs who are not enraptured by the Princes preaching.



Quickleaf said:


> The aura is awesome and maybe too powerful.




Yes, it is very powerful. Probably too powerful, but it could be bypassed by pushing any allies away from the prince before attacking him. Also the Prince is reasonably mobile so I think there could be quite a few turns where this power wasn't useful.

One of the problems with designing the BBEG is that you have to make sure that it is a suitably epic fight and with him only being an elite he is still vulnerable to concentrated fire. Saying that it depends on the level of the PCs facing him.



Quickleaf said:


> Wait, speed 8 when bloodied, so he gets faster?




This was probably part of a plan to help him escape before being slaughtered, an increased speed might give him a valuable edge. I havn't tied much to the bloodied condition so you could very easily lose this.



Quickleaf said:


> Also, since he's a leader, I would include more leader effects to his powers (a la the Human Noble in MM2) where he can move his allies about or compel them to attack.




Yes that is the usual route with leaders. I just wanted to present a different approach as not all leaders are _that_ inspiring and this guy is a politician. With this build the *Aura of Loyalty* is very much his leader ability.



Quickleaf said:


> Some powers I've been considering for the Prince...
> 
> *Come to My Aid* (minor; encounter; sustain move) ♦ *Stance, Zone*
> Close burst 1; creates a zone that lasts until the Prince leaves the zone. His allies that start their turn in the zone receive +2 attack and damage, and the Prince receives +1 AC for each ally in the zone.




Yes this would work, I would probably make it burst 2. 

One of the problems with designing the Prince was that I didn't know what level the PCs would be in comparisson to the Prince, so I didn't know if handing out bonuses to attack rolls or defences would be balanced. If the Prince is already 3 or 4 levels higher than the PCs and he gets a +2 to +4 to his defences he could be unhittable.



Quickleaf said:


> *Prince’s Riposte* (immediate reaction; encounter; when a creature misses the Prince with a melee attack) ♦ *Fear, Psychic, Weapon*
> +18 vs. Reflex; 3d10+6 damage and target is knocked prone. If the target stands on its next turn, it takes 14 psychic damage. *Miss:* No damage, but the target is still knocked prone and takes 14 psychic damage if it stands next turn.
> 
> _Note: This could be an aura instead, so all enemies rising from prone suffer psychic damage?[/b]
> _



_

Thats a great ability, I would keep it as a power and not as an aura. Again, not knowing your setting I didn't want to add anything too strange, and I would class Psychic damage as unusual, unless it came from a caster or an item.



Quickleaf said:



*For Your Betters* (immediate interrupt; encounter)
When affected by a condition which lasts until the end of an enemy's next turn (besides Marked), the Prince may transfer the condition to an adjacent ally.
		
Click to expand...



Again a good power but what is the power source for this, it seems like a cleric ability or maybe an effect from an item? Why not make it a recharge  or a recharge when first bloodied power for a little extra protection.

Anyway I am happy if I have given you a few ideas to play with. Good luck with a suitably exciting end to the Heroic tier of your campaign._


----------



## Sporemine

The new new new list

Unfinished

Quori:
(CR 20) Kalaraq "Eyebinder" quori - nobility and ruling elite [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 11) Usvapna "Dream Master" quori - assassins and inquisitors [Magic of Eberron]
(CR 11) Du'ulora "Blackfury" quori - warlords and tacticians [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 9) Hashalaq "Dream Stealer" quori - loremasters and judges [Secrets of Sarlona]
(CR 7) Tsucora quori - hunters and soldiers [Eberron Campaign Setting]
(CR 5) Tsoreva "Mind Blade" quori - grunts and enforcers [Magic of Eberron]

"Mental disease thingy"

Bird maidens

Aleax

Jello ooze (level 6 skirmisher)

Swarm of animated Gold (level 8 skirmisher)

Dead body (level 0 minion)

Razor golem (level 14 brute)

Cultist (level 4 minion)

Posessed doll (level 7 artillery)

Animated rope (level 1 lurker)

Animated house (level 14 soldier)

Gem scarab (level 2 brute)

Skeletal archer (level 4 artillery)

Rust golem (level 10 brute)

Swarm of animated torches (level 5 skirmisher)

Living spell (varies)

Fire/air elemental (level 14 Skirmisher)

Acid elemental (level 14 brute)

Gladiator (level 5 soldier)

Do you think I (or somebody else) should put together a "finished" list?

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Saagael

Would it be possible to make two level 11 NPCs based on the templates below?

Elf Controller - A combo between druid and shaman with some minor shape-shifting and spirit-summoning powers. 

Half-Elf Skirmisher - a monk-esque fighter with some minor radiant powers (A monk of pelor). By monk I mean a fist-fighter  who moves around a lot with some powers similar to an invoker.

Thanks


----------



## Sporemine

Saagael said:


> Would it be possible to make two level 11 NPCs based on the templates below?
> 
> Elf Controller - A combo between druid and shaman with some minor shape-shifting and spirit-summoning powers.
> 
> Half-Elf Skirmisher - a monk-esque fighter with some minor radiant powers (A monk of pelor). By monk I mean a fist-fighter who moves around a lot with some powers similar to an invoker.
> 
> Thanks




Yes I can probably in the next day or two.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

Saagael said:


> Would it be possible to make two level 11 NPCs based on the templates below?
> 
> Elf Controller - A combo between druid and shaman with some minor shape-shifting and spirit-summoning powers.
> 
> Half-Elf Skirmisher - a monk-esque fighter with some minor radiant powers (A monk of pelor). By monk I mean a fist-fighter who moves around a lot with some powers similar to an invoker.
> 
> Thanks




Yes I can probably do so in the next day or two.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

I appreciate all of the requests, but i'm getting tired of making npcs with monster stat blocks. Some are fine, but many of the previous requests are non-"monster" npcs. I will eventually get around to the monk and the druid/shaman but mosters come first.

I don't mind monster npcs, those are fun to make (phidias)

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Saagael

My apologies on that part.

Hopefully a creature that is more interesting for you to make: 

Some kind of creature that is made up of condensed energy. Perhaps leftover energy after the gods and the primordials waged war. These creatures constantly search for places or items of power that they might add to their own strength.

The look I have envisioned for them is something like a tall, sinewy creature (around 8 feet tall) and their body looks like it might be made of multi-colored mercury. Their description can vary greatly as the matter from which they are made is rather chaotic and dynamic.

More technical details on the creature(s):
-The monster level should be around 10-13.
-The monster is a controller
-If you feel up to it, I could use a skirmisher type monster as well as a minion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sporemine

Saagael said:


> My apologies on that part.
> 
> Hopefully a creature that is more interesting for you to make:
> 
> Some kind of creature that is made up of condensed energy. Perhaps leftover energy after the gods and the primordials waged war. These creatures constantly search for places or items of power that they might add to their own strength.
> 
> The look I have envisioned for them is something like a tall, sinewy creature (around 8 feet tall) and their body looks like it might be made of multi-colored mercury. Their description can vary greatly as the matter from which they are made is rather chaotic and dynamic.
> 
> More technical details on the creature(s):
> -The monster level should be around 10-13.
> -The monster is a controller
> -If you feel up to it, I could use a skirmisher type monster as well as a minion.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Yay, something fun


----------



## Sporemine

Here's one of them, enjoy

*Saeagal Blaster*
*Level 10 Elite Controller*
*Medium Immortal Beast (blind, ooze)*
*XP* 1,000
*Initiative* +9
*Senses* Perception +14, blindsight

*Energy siphon* aura 5; 
All attacks made in the area with the arcane or divine kewords deal half damage

*HP* 212; *Bloodied* 106
*AC* 24; *Fortitude* 22, *Reflex* 22, *Will* 22
*Resist* 10 all specified damage types; 
*Vulnerable* 10 unspecified damage type
*Saving Throws* +2
*Speed* 8
*Action Points* 1

 *Slam* (Standard; at-will)
+15 Vs. AC, 2d6+5 damage

 *Prismatic bolt* (Standard; at-will)
+14 Vs. Reflex, 2d6+5 damage

 *Energy drain* (Standard; recharge )
+14 Vs. Reflex, the target is dazed, knocked prone, and cannot use any powers with the arcane or divine keywords

 *Prismatic blast* (Standard; recharge )
+14 Vs. Will, 3d8+5 damage and roll d6 for one of the following effects. (save ends) 
1 - The target is dazed 
2 - The target is knocked prone 
3 - The target loses the use of any powers with the arcane and divine keywords 
4 - The target takes ongoing 10 sonic damage 
5 - The target slides up to 5 squares 
6 - Roll again twice, if another 6 is rolled, all conditions are applied

*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* None
*Str* 18 (+9)*Dex* 18 (+9)*Wis* 18 (+9)*Con* 18 (+9)*Int* 18 (+9)*Cha* 18 (+9)
*Equipment* Residium worth (xxx gp)


----------



## Knightmedic

Here is a monster idea stolen from Dr Who, the weeping Angels...

The *Weeping Angels* are a group of hunters featured in the Tenth Doctor episode "Blink". Because their physiology is quantum-locked, they only occupy a single position in space when seen by an observer (see Schrödinger's Cat). When they are not observed they become a "quantum wave form" that occupies many positions in space, thus they cannot move while being observed; but when they are not they can appear to travel exceedingly quickly. They use this ability to approach and attack unwary prey. They turn to stone when observed, acting as a defense mechanism, because according to the Doctor, "you can't kill a stone." While in their locked state they appear as stone statues, often covering their eyes so that they will not see each other and lock themselves forever in stone form. This defense mechanism is what gave them the name "Weeping Angels".
According to the Doctor, "[the Weeping Angels] are as old as the universe (or very nearly), but no one really knows where they come from." He also describes them as "creatures of the abstract", "the lonely assassins", and "the only psychopaths in the universe to kill you nicely", because their method of killing doesn't do anything of the sort: a touch sends their victims into the past to live out their lives before they were even born; the Angels then feed on the "potential energy" of the lives their victims would have lived in the present.

These things look like winged angels with nasty fangs, obviously the whole sending you back in time thing wouldn't work but maybe they could drain levels or something... Honestly the episode Blink was one of the scariest TV episodes I have ever seen, (I highly recommend watching it on Youtube or something) it won a Hugo and Weeping Angels were voted the #1 scariest monsters of 2007... I thought they would make great monsters for D&D... Perhaps they could extinguish light sources, be invulnerable in stone form, make it so the players have to use their heads a little more than their axes... I don't know... Wanna give em a try??? I was thinking around Level 12ish or so...  

"The Lonely Assassins, that's what they used to be called. No one quite knows where they came from, but they're as old as the Universe, or very nearly. And they have survived this long because they have the most perfect defence system ever evolved. They are Quantum Locked. They don't exist when they are being observed. The moment they are seen by any other living creature they freeze into rock. No choice, it's a fact of their biology. In the sight of any living thing, they literally turn into stone. And you can't kill a stone. Of course, a stone can't kill you either, but then you turn your head away. Then you blink. Then, oh yes, it can." The Doctor


----------



## OMMFT

Perhaps I played too much Diablo when I was younger, but could you create stats for the Horned Demons from Diablo I (Horned Demon - The Diablo Wiki - Diablo, Diablo 2, Diablo 3, and more) ? 
Preferably at a level which would give heroic pc's a challenge, but not so tough as paragon players wouldn't be able to take on 2 or 3 of them.

Also would like to see the Goatfolk (Ibixian) from 3rd ed. updated to 4th ed.


----------



## Sporemine

Knightmedic said:


> Here is a monster idea stolen from Dr Who, the weeping Angels...
> 
> The *Weeping Angels* are a group of hunters featured in the Tenth Doctor episode "Blink". Because their physiology is quantum-locked, they only occupy a single position in space when seen by an observer (see Schrödinger's Cat). When they are not observed they become a "quantum wave form" that occupies many positions in space, thus they cannot move while being observed; but when they are not they can appear to travel exceedingly quickly. They use this ability to approach and attack unwary prey. They turn to stone when observed, acting as a defense mechanism, because according to the Doctor, "you can't kill a stone." While in their locked state they appear as stone statues, often covering their eyes so that they will not see each other and lock themselves forever in stone form. This defense mechanism is what gave them the name "Weeping Angels".
> According to the Doctor, "[the Weeping Angels] are as old as the universe (or very nearly), but no one really knows where they come from." He also describes them as "creatures of the abstract", "the lonely assassins", and "the only psychopaths in the universe to kill you nicely", because their method of killing doesn't do anything of the sort: a touch sends their victims into the past to live out their lives before they were even born; the Angels then feed on the "potential energy" of the lives their victims would have lived in the present.
> 
> These things look like winged angels with nasty fangs, obviously the whole sending you back in time thing wouldn't work but maybe they could drain levels or something... Honestly the episode Blink was one of the scariest TV episodes I have ever seen, (I highly recommend watching it on Youtube or something) it won a Hugo and Weeping Angels were voted the #1 scariest monsters of 2007... I thought they would make great monsters for D&D... Perhaps they could extinguish light sources, be invulnerable in stone form, make it so the players have to use their heads a little more than their axes... I don't know... Wanna give em a try??? I was thinking around Level 12ish or so...
> 
> "The Lonely Assassins, that's what they used to be called. No one quite knows where they came from, but they're as old as the Universe, or very nearly. And they have survived this long because they have the most perfect defence system ever evolved. They are Quantum Locked. They don't exist when they are being observed. The moment they are seen by any other living creature they freeze into rock. No choice, it's a fact of their biology. In the sight of any living thing, they literally turn into stone. And you can't kill a stone. Of course, a stone can't kill you either, but then you turn your head away. Then you blink. Then, oh yes, it can." The Doctor




Good idea, but how am I ever going to make a monster that turns into a statue when you see it? I can see that combat...

DM: You're being attacked by a statue.

Party: Umm, okay we attack it...

*3 hours of chopping later*

DM: You win, time to move on.

Party: 

You can see my point

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## Sporemine

OMMFT said:


> Perhaps I played too much Diablo when I was younger, but could you create stats for the Horned Demons from Diablo I (Horned Demon - The Diablo Wiki - Diablo, Diablo 2, Diablo 3, and more) ?
> Preferably at a level which would give heroic pc's a challenge, but not so tough as paragon players wouldn't be able to take on 2 or 3 of them.
> 
> Also would like to see the Goatfolk (Ibixian) from 3rd ed. updated to 4th ed.




I need goatfolk stats (or a link to them) and some idea of what role and level the horned demons should be.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## OMMFT

Sporemine said:


> I need goatfolk stats (or a link to them) and some idea of what role and level the horned demons should be.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine



 Say no more.... (from MM 3, 3.5 ed.)

GOATFOLK (IBIXIAN)​Medium Monstrous Humanoid
Hit Dice:​​​​3d8+3 (16 hp)​
Initiative:​​​​+0​
Speed:​​​​30 ft. (6 squares)​
Armor Class:​​​​15 (+2 natural, +3 studded leather),
touch 10, fl at-footed 15​
Base Attack/Grapple:​​​​+3/+5​
Attack:​​​​Greataxe +6 melee (1d12+3/×3) or
head butt +5 melee (1d6+2)​
Full Attack:​​​​Greataxe +6 melee (1d12+3/​
×​​​​3) and head butt +0 melee (1d6+1)​
Space/Reach:​​​​5 ft./5 ft.​
Special Attacks:​​​​—​
Special Qualities:​​​​Darkvision 60 ft.,
pack fervor​
Saves:​​​​Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2​
Abilities:​​​​Str 15, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 8,
Wis 8, Cha 10​
Skills:​​​​Intimidate +4, Listen +4,
Spot +4​
Feats:​​​​Alertness, Weapon Focus (greataxe)​
Environment:​​​​Temperate plains​
Organization:​​​​Solitary, pair, brawl (3–5),
or pack (21–30 plus 25% noncombatants
plus 1 adept, cleric, or
sorcerer of 3rd or 4th level and 1
barbarian of 4th or 5th level)​
Challenge Rating:​​​​2​
Treasure:​​​​Standard​
Alignment:​​​​Usually neutral​
Advancement:​​​​4–6 HD (Medium); 7–9 HD (Large)​
Level Adjustment:​​​​+1​
_An amalgam of goat and human, this creature has a furry chest
and legs that end in hooves.​_Goatfolk are powerfully built goatlike creatures that
resemble satyrs. Unlike their hedonistic and mischievous
fey cousins, goatfolk are much more physically focused
creatures who favor a barbarian lifestyle.
Goatfolk choose leaders by combat, and the strongest and
most aggressive lead the pack. Thus, leadership is transitory
and prone to challenge. Both males and females assert themselves
and hold these temporary positions of power.
These creatures call themselves ibixians, and races that
deal regularly with them use the proper name, but colloquially,
they​​​​’ve been dubbed “goatfolk.”​
Goatfolk are bigger than most humans and almost all
satyrs, standing about 6 to 6-1/2 feet tall and weighing about
250 pounds.
Goatfolk speak Common and their own language, Ibixian.​COMBAT​Goatfolk enjoy melee combat. They often start​​​​fi ghts for the
sheer pleasure of fi ghting.​
Pack Fervor (Ex):​​​​An ibixian loves to brawl with or alongside
others of its kind. Doing this increases its enjoyment of
the fi ght and adds ferocity to its attacks. When an ibixian is
within 30 feet of another goatfolk, it gains a +2 morale bonus
on attack rolls and damage rolls and a +4 morale bonus
on saving throws against fear effects.​
Skills:​​​​Goatfolk have a +4 racial bonus on
Intimidate checks.​
GOATFOLK
AS CHARACTERS​Goatfolk characters possess the following
racial traits.​—​​​​+4 Strength, +2 Constitution, –2
Intelligence, –2 Wisdom.​
—​​​​Medium size.​
—​​​​An ibixian’s base land speed
is 30 feet.​
—​​​​Darkvision out to 60 feet.​
—​​​​Racial Hit Dice: An
ibixian begins with three levels
of monstrous humanoid, which
provide 3d8 Hit Dice, a base
attack bonus of +3, and base
saving throw bonuses of Fort +1, Ref
+3 and Will +3.​
—​​​​Racial Skills: An ibixian’s monstrous
humanoid levels give it skill
points equal to 6 × (2 + Int modifi​
er, minimum 1). Its class skills
are Intimidate, Listen, Spot, and
Survival. It has a +4 racial bonus on
Intimidate checks.​—​​​​Racial Feats: An ibixian’s monstrous humanoid levels
give it two feats.​
—​​​​Weapon Profi ciency: An ibixian is profi cient with the
greataxe and all simple weapons.​
—​​​​+2 natural armor bonus.​
—​​​​Natural Weapons: Head butt (1d6).​
—​​​​Special Qualities (see above): Pack fervor.​
—​​​​Automatic Languages: Ibixian and Common. Bonus
Languages: Elven, Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Sylvan.​
—​​​​Favored Class: Barbarian.​
—​​​​Level adjustment +1.​
GOATFOLK IN EBERRON​Goatfolk settlements tend to lie in out-of-the-way places. The
largest concentrations of ibixians can be found in the grassy
steppes and foothills surrounding the Blackcap Mountains
in northern Breland and southern Aundair. During the
Last War, Aundair used conscripted goatfolk infantry units
against armies from Breland and Thrane. After witnessing​fi​​​​rsthand the effectiveness of the ibixian troops, Breland followed
suit. In a battle known as the Clash of Horns, goatfolk
from Aundair faced goatfolk from Breland on the fi eld of
battle. After a brief yet bloody skirmish, the ibixians on both
sides joined forces and turned against the armies of Aundair
and Breland. Both armies were routed, after which the surviving
goatfolk retreated to the Blackcaps. They remain in​
hiding to this day, fearing reprisal for their treachery.


----------



## OMMFT

Sporemine said:


> I need goatfolk stats (or a link to them) and some idea of what role and level the horned demons should be.
> 
> Kudos
> 
> -Sporemine



As for the Horned Demon, they rely primarily on their charging horn gore attack. They would fall into the brute category. Probably around a level 10. Sort of like a Goristro-lite.


----------



## Mesh Hong

*OMMFT* here are some Ibixians for you. From the information you have provided they seem to be quite similar to Orcs but more organised and cooperative.

*Ibixian Warrior* – level 3 skirmisher
*Ibixian Rager* – level 5 brute
*Ibixian Shaman* – level 5 controller
*Ibixian Champion* – level 5 elite brute

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ibixian Warrior* Level 3 Skirmisher 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 150 

*Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +1, darkvision 
*HP* 47; Bloodied 23 
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 14 
*Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear 
*Speed* 6, charge 7 

 *Axe Strike* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +8 vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage (crit 1d10+13 damage)

 *Charging Head Butt* (Standard; at-will) *♦** charge attack only*
Ibixian must charge; attack +7 vs. Fortitude; 1d8+3 damage; on hit target 
is knocked prone and Ibixian Warrior may make an Axe Strike attack 
against the same target as an immediate free action 

*Pack Fervour *
If Ibixian Warrior is adjacent to another Ibixian ally it gains a +1 bonus to 
attack and damage rolls 

*Pack Tactics* (Move; encounter) 
2 target Ibixian allies within 5 squares may shift 2 squares as an immediate 
free action 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common 
*Skills* Athletics +9, Endurance +8, Intimidate +7 
*Str* 17 (+4) *Dex* 14 (+3) *Wis* 10 (+1) 
*Con* 15 (+3) *Int* 10 (+1) *Cha* 12 (+2) 
*Equipment* greataxe, leather armour

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ibixian Rager* Level 5 Brute 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 200 

*Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +7, darkvision 
*HP* 76; Bloodied 38; see Bloodied Rage 
*AC* 17; *Fortitude* 19, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 16 
*Saving* *Throws* +2 vs. Fear 
*Speed* 6, charge 7 

 *Axe Slash* (Standard; at-will)
Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit 2d6+17 damage) 

 *Reckless Charge* (Standard; at-will) *♦** charge attack only*
Ibixian must charge; attack +7 vs. Fortitude; 1d8+5 damage; on hit target 
is pushed 2 squares and knocked prone, Ibixian Rager must follow up 2 
squares and make an immediate free Axe Spin attack 

 *Axe Spin* (Standard; at-will) 
Burst 1; attack +6 vs. Reflex; 1d6+5 damage 

*Pack Fervour *
If Ibixian Warrior is adjacent to another Ibixian ally it gains a +1 bonus to 
attack and damage rolls, also see Bloodied Rage 

*Bloodied Rage* (Immediate Reaction; encounter) *♦** when first bloodied*
When first bloodied Ibixian Rager regains 20 HPs and until the end of the 
encounter its Pack Fervour ability no longer requires it to be adjacent to 
an ally (ie. it gains a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls) 

*Focus* (Minor; recharge 56) *♦** while not bloodied only*
Can only be used while Ibixian Rager is not bloodied; Ibixian Rager gains a 
+2 bonus to its next attack roll this turn 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common 
*Skills* Athletics +12, Endurance +10, Intimidate +8 
*Str* 20 (+7) *Dex* 16 (+5) *Wis* 10 (+2) 
*Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 8 (+1) *Cha* 12 (+3) 
*Equipment* greataxe

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ibixian Shaman* Level 5 Controller (Leader) 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 200 

*Initiative* +4 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision 
*Ibixian Resolve* aura 5; All Ibixian allies inside the aura may reduce any 
push, pull or slide effect they are subject to by 3 squares 
*Force Shield* (force) aura 1; Ibixian Shaman gains a +2 bonus to all 
defences against attacks made from outside this aura 
*HP* 60; Bloodied 30 
*AC* 19; *Fortitude* 17, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 18 
*Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear 
*Speed* 6 

 *Staff Strike* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +8 vs. AC; 1d8+3 damage; on hit target is pushed 1 square 

 *Force Bolt* (Standard; at-will) *♦** force*
Range 10/20; attack +9 vs. Fortitude; 1d10+4 force damage 

 *Blast of Force* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** force*
Close blast 3; attack +9 vs. Reflex; 1d6+4 force damage; on hit target is 
pushed 3 squares and slowed (save ends) 

 *Ibixian Expulsion* (Standard; encounter) *♦** force*
Burst 5; enemies only; attack +9 vs. Fortitude; 1d10+4 force damage; on 
hit target is pushed 5 squares and immobilised until the end of Ibixian 
Shaman's next turn; on miss target takes 5 force damage 

*Ibixian Blessing* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 1/round, healing*
1 target ally within 5 squares regains 5 HPs 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common 
*Skills* Arcana +8, Diplomacy +11, Intimidate +11 
*Str* 16 (+5) *Dex* 15 (+4) *Wis* 12 (+3) 
*Con* 12 (+3) *Int* 12 (+3) *Cha* 18 (+6) 
*Equipment* staff

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ibixian Champion* Level 5 Elite Brute 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 400 

*Initiative* +4 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision 
*HP* 152; Bloodied 76; see Bloodied Determination 
*Regeneration* see Bloodied Determination 
*AC* 18; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 18, *Will* 18 
*Saving Throws* +2, +4 vs. Fear 
*Speed* 6, charge 8 
*Action Points* 1 

 *Axe Chop* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit 2d6+17 damage), on hit if this is an 
opportunity attack the targets current move action is ended in the square 
they were leaving 

 *Slice and Cleave* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d8+5 damage (crit 2d6+21 damage); on hit Ibixian 
Champion may cleave all other enemies within reach for 5 damage each 

 *Horn Gore* (Minor; recharge ) *♦ 1/round *
Attack +6 vs. Reflex; 1d4+2 damage 

 *Pack Charge* (Standard; encounter) *♦** charge attack only*
Ibixian Champion must charge; attack +9 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit 
2d6+17 damage); hit or miss 2 target allies within 5 squares may make a 
charge attack against any legal target as an immediate reaction 

 *Retaliatory Strike* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** when hit by a *
*melee attack*
When hit by a melee attack Ibixian Champion may make the following axe 
attack against its aggressor as an immediate reaction; attack +6 vs. 
Reflex; 1d10+5 damage (crit 1d10+15 damage) 

 *Taunt* (Minor; recharge ) *♦** fear*
Range 5; does not provoke opportunity attacks; attack +6 vs. Will; on hit 
target is pulled up to 3 squares and marked until the end of Ibixian 
Champions next turn 

*Pack Tactics* (Move; at-will) 
2 target Ibixian allies within 5 squares may shift 2 squares as an immediate 
free action 

*Bloodied Determination**♦** while bloodied*
While blooded Ibixian Champion gains regeneration 5 and a +2 bonus to 
attack and damage rolls

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common 
*Skills* Athletics +12, Endurance +10, History +8, Intimidate +9 
*Str* 20 (+7) *Dex* 15 (+4) *Wis* 13 (+3) 
*Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 12 (+3) *Cha* 14 (+4) 
*Equipment* greataxe


----------



## Sporemine

Mesh Hong said:


> *OMMFT* here are some Ibixians for you. From the information you have provided they seem to be quite similar to Orcs but more organised and cooperative.
> 
> *Ibixian Warrior* – level 3 skirmisher
> *Ibixian Rager* – level 5 brute
> *Ibixian Shaman* – level 5 controller
> *Ibixian Champion* – level 5 elite brute
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ibixian Warrior* Level 3 Skirmisher
> Medium Natural Humanoid XP 150
> 
> *Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +1, darkvision
> *HP* 47; Bloodied 23
> *AC* 17; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 14
> *Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear
> *Speed* 6, charge 7
> 
> *Axe Strike* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +8 vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage (crit 1d10+13 damage)
> 
> *Charging Head Butt* (Standard; at-will) *♦** charge attack only*
> Ibixian must charge; attack +7 vs. Fortitude; 1d8+3 damage; on hit target
> is knocked prone and Ibixian Warrior may make an Axe Strike attack
> against the same target as an immediate free action
> 
> *Pack Fervour *
> If Ibixian Warrior is adjacent to another Ibixian ally it gains a +1 bonus to
> attack and damage rolls
> 
> *Pack Tactics* (Move; encounter)
> 2 target Ibixian allies within 5 squares may shift 2 squares as an immediate
> free action
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common
> *Skills* Athletics +9, Endurance +8, Intimidate +7
> *Str* 17 (+4) *Dex* 14 (+3) *Wis* 10 (+1)
> *Con* 15 (+3) *Int* 10 (+1) *Cha* 12 (+2)
> *Equipment* greataxe, leather armour
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ibixian Rager* Level 5 Brute
> Medium Natural Humanoid XP 200
> 
> *Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +7, darkvision
> *HP* 76; Bloodied 38; see Bloodied Rage
> *AC* 17; *Fortitude* 19, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 16
> *Saving* *Throws* +2 vs. Fear
> *Speed* 6, charge 7
> 
> *Axe Slash* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit 2d6+17 damage)
> 
> *Reckless Charge* (Standard; at-will) *♦** charge attack only*
> Ibixian must charge; attack +7 vs. Fortitude; 1d8+5 damage; on hit target
> is pushed 2 squares and knocked prone, Ibixian Rager must follow up 2
> squares and make an immediate free Axe Spin attack
> 
> *Axe Spin* (Standard; at-will)
> Burst 1; attack +6 vs. Reflex; 1d6+5 damage
> 
> *Pack Fervour *
> If Ibixian Warrior is adjacent to another Ibixian ally it gains a +1 bonus to
> attack and damage rolls, also see Bloodied Rage
> 
> *Bloodied Rage* (Immediate Reaction; encounter) *♦** when first bloodied*
> When first bloodied Ibixian Rager regains 20 HPs and until the end of the
> encounter its Pack Fervour ability no longer requires it to be adjacent to
> an ally (ie. it gains a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls)
> 
> *Focus* (Minor; recharge 56) *♦** while not bloodied only*
> Can only be used while Ibixian Rager is not bloodied; Ibixian Rager gains a
> +2 bonus to its next attack roll this turn
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common
> *Skills* Athletics +12, Endurance +10, Intimidate +8
> *Str* 20 (+7) *Dex* 16 (+5) *Wis* 10 (+2)
> *Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 8 (+1) *Cha* 12 (+3)
> *Equipment* greataxe
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ibixian Shaman* Level 5 Controller (Leader)
> Medium Natural Humanoid XP 200
> 
> *Initiative* +4 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision
> *Ibixian Resolve* aura 5; All Ibixian allies inside the aura may reduce any
> push, pull or slide effect they are subject to by 3 squares
> *Force Shield* (force) aura 1; Ibixian Shaman gains a +2 bonus to all
> defences against attacks made from outside this aura
> *HP* 60; Bloodied 30
> *AC* 19; *Fortitude* 17, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 18
> *Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear
> *Speed* 6
> 
> *Staff Strike* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +8 vs. AC; 1d8+3 damage; on hit target is pushed 1 square
> 
> *Force Bolt* (Standard; at-will) *♦** force*
> Range 10/20; attack +9 vs. Fortitude; 1d10+4 force damage
> 
> *Blast of Force* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** force*
> Close blast 3; attack +9 vs. Reflex; 1d6+4 force damage; on hit target is
> pushed 3 squares and slowed (save ends)
> 
> *Ibixian Expulsion* (Standard; encounter) *♦** force*
> Burst 5; enemies only; attack +9 vs. Fortitude; 1d10+4 force damage; on
> hit target is pushed 5 squares and immobilised until the end of Ibixian
> Shaman's next turn; on miss target takes 5 force damage
> 
> *Ibixian Blessing* (Minor; at-will) *♦** 1/round, healing*
> 1 target ally within 5 squares regains 5 HPs
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common
> *Skills* Arcana +8, Diplomacy +11, Intimidate +11
> *Str* 16 (+5) *Dex* 15 (+4) *Wis* 12 (+3)
> *Con* 12 (+3) *Int* 12 (+3) *Cha* 18 (+6)
> *Equipment* staff
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ibixian Champion* Level 5 Elite Brute
> Medium Natural Humanoid XP 400
> 
> *Initiative* +4 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision
> *HP* 152; Bloodied 76; see Bloodied Determination
> *Regeneration* see Bloodied Determination
> *AC* 18; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 18, *Will* 18
> *Saving Throws* +2, +4 vs. Fear
> *Speed* 6, charge 8
> *Action Points* 1
> 
> *Axe Chop* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit 2d6+17 damage), on hit if this is an
> opportunity attack the targets current move action is ended in the square
> they were leaving
> 
> *Slice and Cleave* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +8 vs. AC; 2d8+5 damage (crit 2d6+21 damage); on hit Ibixian
> Champion may cleave all other enemies within reach for 5 damage each
> 
> *Horn Gore* (Minor; recharge ) *♦ 1/round *
> Attack +6 vs. Reflex; 1d4+2 damage
> 
> *Pack Charge* (Standard; encounter) *♦** charge attack only*
> Ibixian Champion must charge; attack +9 vs. AC; 2d6+5 damage (crit
> 2d6+17 damage); hit or miss 2 target allies within 5 squares may make a
> charge attack against any legal target as an immediate reaction
> 
> *Retaliatory Strike* (Immediate Reaction; at-will) *♦** when hit by a *
> *melee attack*
> When hit by a melee attack Ibixian Champion may make the following axe
> attack against its aggressor as an immediate reaction; attack +6 vs.
> Reflex; 1d10+5 damage (crit 1d10+15 damage)
> 
> *Taunt* (Minor; recharge ) *♦** fear*
> Range 5; does not provoke opportunity attacks; attack +6 vs. Will; on hit
> target is pulled up to 3 squares and marked until the end of Ibixian
> Champions next turn
> 
> *Pack Tactics* (Move; at-will)
> 2 target Ibixian allies within 5 squares may shift 2 squares as an immediate
> free action
> 
> *Bloodied Determination**♦** while bloodied*
> While blooded Ibixian Champion gains regeneration 5 and a +2 bonus to
> attack and damage rolls
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common
> *Skills* Athletics +12, Endurance +10, History +8, Intimidate +9
> *Str* 20 (+7) *Dex* 15 (+4) *Wis* 13 (+3)
> *Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 12 (+3) *Cha* 14 (+4)
> *Equipment* greataxe




Thank you for existing mesh. I need help keeping this thread afloat (I'm really busy at the moment), for that you get kudos.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## OMMFT

Looks awesome! Wondering what the Ibixian Ranger would look like with a long bow however.


----------



## Sporemine

OMMFT said:


> Looks awesome! Wondering what the Ibixian Ranger would look like with a long bow however.




Do you mean Rager? If so it will need to be changed from a brute.


----------



## Muhanga

*Gingerbread house*

Yep i want some nasty, living and children happy Gingerbread house monster. So far i think of something Large and  it must have vulnerability to warm milk and obsession to small creatures. 
And i think something about marmalade bears, for company, too. Something like an ooze golems form.
Some "fun" Shadowfell natives 
Hope this find some "monsterization".


----------



## Mesh Hong

OMMFT said:


> Looks awesome! Wondering what the Ibixian Ranger would look like with a long bow however.






Here is what an Ibixian Ranger could look like:

*Ibixian* *Ranger* Level 4 Artillery 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 175 

*Initiative* +6 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision 
*HP* 44; Bloodied 22 
*AC* 16; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 15 
*Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear 
*Speed* 7 

 *Axe Swing* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +9 vs. AC; 1d8+2 damage (crit 1d8+10 damage) 

 *Longbow Shot* (Standard; at-will) 
Range 20/40; attack +11 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage 

 *Double Shot* (Standard; recharge ) 
Range 10; 2 targets within 3 squares of each other; attack +11 vs. AC; 
1d8+4 damage 

*Mobile Hunter *
If Ibixian Ranger moves at least 5 squares during its turn it gains a +2 
bonus to AC and Reflex defences until the start of its next turn 

*Duck and Cover* (Immediate Interrupt; encounter) *♦** when targeted by a *
*ranged attack *
When targeted by a ranged attack Ibixian Ranger may drop prone as an 
immediate interrupt action (granting it a +2 bonus to its defences against 
ranged attacks for being prone) 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common 
*Skills* Nature +8, Stealth +11 
*Str* 14 (+4) *Dex* 18 (+6) *Wis* 12 (+3) 
*Con* 14 (+4) *Int* 10 (+2) *Cha* 13 (+3) 
*Equipment* longbow, handaxe


----------



## Sporemine

Mesh Hong said:


> Here is what an Ibixian Ranger could look like:
> 
> *Ibixian* *Ranger* Level 4 Artillery
> Medium Natural Humanoid XP 175
> 
> *Initiative* +6 *Senses* Perception +8, darkvision
> *HP* 44; Bloodied 22
> *AC* 16; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 17, *Will* 15
> *Saving Throws* +2 vs. Fear
> *Speed* 7
> 
> *Axe Swing* (Standard; at-will)
> Attack +9 vs. AC; 1d8+2 damage (crit 1d8+10 damage)
> 
> *Longbow Shot* (Standard; at-will)
> Range 20/40; attack +11 vs. AC; 1d10+4 damage
> 
> *Double Shot* (Standard; recharge )
> Range 10; 2 targets within 3 squares of each other; attack +11 vs. AC;
> 1d8+4 damage
> 
> *Mobile Hunter *
> If Ibixian Ranger moves at least 5 squares during its turn it gains a +2
> bonus to AC and Reflex defences until the start of its next turn
> 
> *Duck and Cover* (Immediate Interrupt; encounter) *♦** when targeted by a *
> *ranged attack *
> When targeted by a ranged attack Ibixian Ranger may drop prone as an
> immediate interrupt action (granting it a +2 bonus to its defences against
> ranged attacks for being prone)
> 
> *Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* ibixian, common
> *Skills* Nature +8, Stealth +11
> *Str* 14 (+4) *Dex* 18 (+6) *Wis* 12 (+3)
> *Con* 14 (+4) *Int* 10 (+2) *Cha* 13 (+3)
> *Equipment* longbow, handaxe




There's a ra_*n*_ger and a rager which gets confusing. Good job though.

Kudos

-Sporemine


----------



## OMMFT

You guys are awesome! Yeah, I need to clean my glasses. Rager does look like ranger though, and I was having flashbacks to the Goatmen in Diablo that would fire their arrows at you and run away, and if you had a warrior you had to chase them down to kill them.


----------



## Gyro

*The Road Warrior*

This is a great thread. Thanks. I apologize for reviving it if Sporemine is no longer monitoring it.

I am working on a 15th level 4e Eberron adventure based on the Road Warrior. Basically, a House Tharashk Dragonshard prospecting camp has gone off the grid and the party has the investigate. It is being besieged by Carrion Tribe marauders who cruise around in a mix of stolen House Orien elemental carriages, construct steeds and an eclectic mix of regular mounts. I need to stat out Lord Humonguous, Wez (the mohawk dude) and the miserable toadie with the pink rancoon tail hat who had his fingers cut off.

I am thinking Humonguos would have some sort of encounter power, fear based, to simulate his scary "give up and you won't be hurt" speech. Stunned, save-ends? Probably a scary aura and a brutal hand crossbow attack. I see him as an elite controller leader type.

I am not sure if Wez should be a soldier to protect Humongeous, Brute, or a skirmisher to replicate all his fancy jumping around powers from the film.

I don't know about the Toadie. Maybe he should be essentially a living trap/hazard that helps the various mauraders in some way.

Thanks.


----------



## Sporemine

I've been half monitoring it for the past while, so don't be surprised if it takes a few days.

I don't have much experience with road warrior, so more info would be good.

Kudos

-Sproremine


----------



## Rechan

I'm giving this thread a bump, simply because it's got a lot of cool stuff in it.


----------



## bodahn

I'd love to see 4E stats for a Great Ape (think King Kong) as a boss fight... if you are able.


----------



## Talysian

Man I read this as Grape Ape at first!


----------



## Mesh Hong

bodahn said:


> I'd love to see 4E stats for a Great Ape (think King Kong) as a boss fight... if you are able.




OK, for old times sake here is a pretty nasty Great Ape, I would want to see this creature climbing tall structures during the encounter, probably in a city environment.

*King* *Ape* Level 20 Solo Brute 
Huge Natural Beast XP 14,000 

*Initiative* +17/+8 *Senses* Perception +19, low light vision 
*HP* 960; Bloodied 480; see Crunching Gore, Primal Terror, Throw Anything 
*AC* 32 (30); *Fortitude* 34 (32), *Reflex* 33 (31), *Will* 30 (28)
*Immune* fear; 
*Vulnerable* fire, see Fear of Fire 
*Saving* *Throws* +5, +2 vs. Fire effects 
*Speed* 8, climbing 6 
*Action* *Points* 2 

 *Slam* (Standard; at-will) 
Reach 3; attack +23 vs. AC; 3d8+9 damage 

 *Grab* *and* *Throw* (Standard; recharge ) 
Reach 3; attack +23 vs. AC; 2d10+9 damage; on hit target takes the 
following secondary attack; attack +21 vs. Fortitude; 2d10+9 damage; on 
hit target is thrown (pushed) 6 squares and knocked prone; on miss target 
takes half damage and may shift 1 square as an immediate free action 

 *Mighty* *Rend* (Standard; recharge ) 
2 attacks against the same target; attack +23 vs. AC; 3d6+9 damage; if 
both attacks hit target is dazed (save ends) and takes a cumulative -1 
penalty to AC until the end of the encounter 

 *Crunching* *Gore* (Standard; recharge ) *♦** only while bloodied*
Only while bloodied; King Ape moves 8 squares (King Ape may move 
through enemy squares and provokes opportunity attacks as usual, but 
does not provoke opportunity attacks from its target) and makes the 
following attack against a single target at any point; attack +24 vs. AC; 
3d12+9 damage; on miss the target takes half damage; on hit the target 
is grabbed and carried by the King Ape until the end of its movement 
where it is slammed into the ground taking the following secondary attack; 
attack +21 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+9 damage; on hit target is released from 
the grab, knocked prone and dazed (save ends); on miss the grab is 
maintained (escape ends) 

 *Flailing* *Slam* (Standard; at-will) 
Burst 3; attack +21 vs. Reflex; 2d8+9 damage; on hit target is pushed 3 
squares; on miss target must make a DC20 Athletics or Acrobatic check or 
be knocked prone 

 *King* *of* *the* *Jungle* (Standard; encounter) *♦** thunder, fear*
Burst 8; attack +21 vs. Will or Fortitude (which ever is higher); 4d10+7 
thunder damage; on hit target is stunned until the end of King Apes next 
turn; on miss target takes half damage 

 *Primal* *Terror* (Standard; encounter) *♦** psychic, only while bloodied*
Only while bloodied; burst 5; attack +21 vs. Will; 3d6+7 psychic damage; 
on hit target takes a -4 penalty to attack rolls (save ends); on miss 
target takes half damage 

  *Throw Anything* (Standard; at-will) 
King Ape grabs something cinematically large and hurls it; (medium object) 
range 15; attack +21 vs. Reflex; 3d8+9 damage; (large object) area burst 
1 within 15; attack +21 vs. Reflex; 2d8+9 damage; while bloodied King Ape 
gains a +2 attack bonus with this attack 

*Natural* *Climber* 
King Ape does not grant combat advantage for climbing, also while 
climbing King Ape cannot be knocked prone and may reduce any push, pull 
or slide effect by 6 squares 

*Threatening* *Reach* 
King Ape has threatening reach (3) with its Slam attack 

*Multiple* *Actions* 
King Ape acts twice each round on initiative +17 and +8; on each turn it 
may make a standard, move and minor action though it can still only spend 
1 action point a round 

*Fear* *of* *Fire* 
If King Ape is taking ongoing fire damage or starts its turn inside a zone 
with the fire keyword it takes a -2 penalty to all defences until the start 
of its next turn and must attempt to leave the zone; also if King Ape is 
taking ongoing fire damage it also takes that damage again at the end of 
its turn if it fails its saving throw 

*Alignment* Unaligned 
*Skills* Athletics +29, Endurance +22 
*Str* 28 (+19) *Dex* 25 (+17) *Wis* 18 (+14) 
*Con* 24 (+17) *Int* 16 (+13) *Cha* 12 (+11) 

He is in no way subtle but I hope this is the sort of thing you wanted to see.


----------



## Kingreaper

I like the level 14 prince, will have to steal some of his abilities for my level 14 general. (who currently has a bunch of powers based on drinking wine, from a wine glass, in combat)

@knightmedic
On the subject of the weeping angels, all I can think is that it'd require spot checks to stop them approaching you, and you could make a gaze attack (as a move action) that stuns them, and renders them invulnerable.

Only way to kill them is when you're not looking at them; make it very clear that you weapons can't even chip their stone bodies, and they are literally unmovable. (maybe a DC 35-40 or so strenght check might do it.)

Heroes dropped to zero by the angels are out of the campaign, no death saves, no body, no resurrection magic (they died of old age centuries ago, you're not bringing them back). All other damage is fluffed as being lucky dodges etc. 
You'll need a party that digs the horror theme to make that sort of thing work.
If you fancy I can try and make them up as mid-heroic skirmishers?


----------



## Derulbaskul

Mesh Hong said:


> (snip) King Ape (snip)




Brilliant! Thanks for posting. (I can't give you more XP so this post will have to do.)


----------

